# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  معارك المسلمين في أوربا ..... الحائز على ذهبية حورس 2009

## ابن رشد المصري

[frame="5 80"]في القلب احترام واجلال كبيرين لأختنا جميعاً وقلب منتدانا قلب مصر.
وأنا في قسمنا هذا قسم التاريخ لم أشارك بشئ بعد وهو مالايرضيني أبداً.
وعليه سأهدي موضوعي هذا اليها آملاً أن يعجبكم جميعاً.
[line]
التاريخ في بلادنا لا نحترمه للأسف ولا نعرف عنه الكثير، رغم أننا محظوظون عن كثيرين ولدينا مفاخر ومآثر في التاريخ لا ينساها أو يتجاهلها الا مغفل ابن مغفل.
ماهو شعورك وشعوري وشعورها وأنتم تقرأون عن معركة بلاط الشهداء في فرنسا أو عن معارك المسلمين في الأندلس، عن عصور عزة المسلمين فيها وكيف كان ملوك وملكات الاسبان بين يدي الخليفة المسلم هنالك، كيف تكون أعينكم وأنتم تقرأوا عن عصور ضياعهم وسقوط قرطبة ثم غرناطة في أيدي الكاثوليك الأسبان، عن دموع جدودنا التي سالت دمائاً وهم يتركوا جنة المسلمين راحلين.
عن محاكم التفتيش والمحارق التي أعدت للمسلمين هنالك.
أخبروني بمشاعركم كيف ستجيش وأنتم تشاهدوا معارك السلطان العثماني سليمان وفتوحاته في اليونان وألبانيا وبلجراد والنمسا وزحفه المضطرد تجاه أوربا الغربية أو عن نشوتكم وأنتم تطالعوا خارطة أوربا وفي أذهانكم حلم القائد العربي موسي بن نصير الحالم بالعودة الي دمشق من أوربا بعد فتحه للقارة الأوربية كلها وتقديمها اسلامية لخليفة المسلمين أو عن قول طارق بن زياد ومنتصف فرسه في ماء الأطلنطي وهو يتحدث عن فتح ما وراء البحر قاصداً بذلك الأراضي الأمريكية.
حين نستمع لخطب قادة فتوحات المسلمين العظام في أوربا ولنري هل سنبكي مثلما بكي جنودهم أم لا.
حين نعرف أن سبب توقف فتوحات الأتراك في أوربا هو انقلاب الدولة الصفوية الشيعية عليهم ومحاربتهم للعثمانيين ودخولهم أراضيهم.
حين نعرف القصص الحقيقية لحلوي "الكوارواسون" الذي نأكله جميعاً أو عن الديك الرومي لدي الأوربيين.
سأبدأ باسم الله وآمل من كل قلبي أن أقدم لكم هنا الجديد والجميل والثري.
دمتم في حفظ الله[/frame]

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(1) فتوحات الرشيد
"من هارون أمير المؤمنين إلى نقفور كلب الروم، قد قرأت كتابك يا ابن الكافرة، والجواب ما تراه دون أن تسمعه، والسلام".

كانت شهرة هارون الرشيد قبل الخلافة تعود إلى حروبه وجهاده مع الروم، فلما ولي الخلافة استمرت الحروب بينهما، وأصبحت تقوم كل عام تقريبًا، حتى إنه اتخذ قلنسوة مكتوب عليها غاز وحاج.

قام الرشيد بتنظيم الثغور المطلة على بلاد الروم على نحو لم يعرف من قبل، وعمرها بالجند وزاد في تحصيناتها، وعزل الجزيرة وقنسرين عن الثغور، وجعلها منطقة واحدة، وجعل عاصمتها أنطاكية، وأطلق عليها العواصم، لتكون الخط الثاني للثغور الملاصقة للروم، ولأهميتها كان لا يولي عليها إلا كبار القادة أو أقرب الأقربين إليه، مثل "عبد الملك بن صالح" ابن عم أبي جعفر المنصور أو ابنه "المعتصم".

وعمّر الرشيد بعض مدن الثغور، وأحاط كثيرًا منها بالقلاع والحصون والأسوار والأبواب الحديدية، مثل: قلطية، وسميساط، ومرعش، وكان الروم قد هدموها وأحرقوها فأعاد الرشيد بناءها، وأقام بها حامية كبيرة، وأنشأ الرشيد مدينة جديدة عرفت باسم "الهارونية" على الثغور.

وأعاد الرشيد إلى الأسطول الإسلامي نشاطه وحيويته، ليواصل ويدعم جهاده مع الروم ويسيطر على الملاحة في البحر المتوسط، وأقام دارًا لصناعة السفن، وفكّر في ربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر المتوسط، وعاد المسلمون إلى غزو سواحل بحر الشام ومصر، ففتحوا بعض الجزر واتخذوها قاعدة لهم، مثلما كان الحال من قبل، فأعادوا فتح "رودس" سنة (175هـ= 791م)، وأغاروا على أقريطش "كريت" وقبرص سنة (190هـ= 806م).

واضطرت دولة الروم أمام ضربات الرشيد المتلاحقة إلى طلب الهدنة والمصالحة، فعقدت "إيريني" ملكة الروم صلحًا مع الرشيد، مقابل دفع الجزية السنوية له في سنة (181هـ= 797م)، وظلت المعاهدة سارية حتى نقضها إمبراطور الروم، الذي خلف إيريني في سنة (186هـ = 802م)، وكتب إلى هارون: "من نقفور ملك الروم إلى ملك العرب، أما بعد فإن الملكة إيريني التي كانت قبلي أقامتك مقام الأخ، فحملت إليك من أموالها، لكن ذاك ضعف النساء وحمقهن، فإذا قرأت كتابي فاردد ما حصل قبلك من أموالها، وافتد نفسك، وإلا فالحرب بيننا وبينك".

فلما قرأ هارون هذه الرسالة ثارت ثائرته، وغضب غضبًا شديدًا، وكتب على ظهر رسالة الإمبراطور: "من هارون أمير المؤمنين إلى نقفور كلب الروم، قد قرأت كتابك يا ابن الكافرة، والجواب ما تراه دون أن تسمعه، والسلام".

وخرج هارون بنفسه في (187 هـ= 803م)، حتى وصل "هرقلة" وهي مدينة بالقرب من القسطنطينية، واضطر نقفور إلى الصلح والموادعة، وحمل مال الجزية إلى الخليفة كما كانت تفعل "إيريني" من قبل، ولكنه نقض المعاهدة بعد عودة الرشيد، فعاد الرشيد إلى قتاله في عام (188هـ= 804م) وهزمه هزيمة منكرة، وقتل من جيشه أربعين ألفا، وجُرح نقفور نفسه، وقبل الموادعة، وفي العام التالي (189هـ=805م) حدث الفداء بين المسلمين والروم، ولم يبق مسلم في الأسر، فابتهج الناس لذلك.

غير أن أهم غزوات الرشيد ضد الروم كانت في سنة ( 190 هـ= 806م)، حين قاد جيشًا ضخماً عدته 135 ألف جندي ضد نقفور الذي هاجم حدود الدولة العباسية، فاستولى المسلمون على حصون كثيرة، كانت قد فقدت من أيام الدولة الأموية، مثل "طوانة" بثغر "المصيصة"، وحاصر "هرقلة" وضربها بالمنجنيق، حتى استسلمت، وعاد نقفور إلى طلب الهدنة، وخاطبه بأمير المؤمنين، ودفع الجزية عن نفسه وقادته وسائر أهل بلده، واتفق على ألا يعمر هرقلة مرة أخرى.

ذاع صيت الرشيد وطبق الآفاق ذكره، وأرسلت بلاد الهند والصين وأوروبا رسلها إلى بلاطه تخطب وده، وتطلب صداقته، وكانت سفارة "شارلمان" ملك الفرنجة من أشهر تلك السفارات، وجاءت لتوثيق العلاقات بين الدولتين، وذلك في سنة ( 183هـ= 779م)؛ فأحسن الرشيد استقبال الوفد، وأرسل معهم عند عودتهم هدايا قيمة، كانت تتألف من حيوانات نادرة، منها فيل عظيم، اعتبر في أوروبا من الغرائب، وأقمشة فاخرة وعطور، وشمعدانات، وساعة كبيرة من البرونز المطلي بالذهب مصنوعة في بغداد، وحينما تدق ساعة الظهيرة، يخرج منها اثنا عشر فارسًا من اثنتي عشرة نافذة تغلق من خلفهم، وقد تملك العجب شارلمان وحاشيته من رؤية هذه الساعة العجيبة، وظنوها من أمور السحر.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يوسف بن تاشفين .. أرعبهم بجنده وضمن أندلساً اسلامية اربعمائة عام من بعده.
(2) معركة الزلاقة
"اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن في جوازي هذا خيرا ًوصلاحاً للمسلمين فسهل علي جواز هذا البحر ، وإن كان غير ذلك فصعبه حتى لا أجوزه"

سقطت طليطلة التي كان يحكمها بنو ذو النون – الذين حكموها في فترة ملوك الطوائف بالأندلس مدة 78سنة – في يد ألفونسو ملك قشتالة النصراني عام 478هـ بمعاونة المعتمد ابن عباد صاحب إشبيلية ، بعد أن حكمهـا المسلمون ثلاثمائة واثنين وسبعين عاماً ، وأحدث سقوطها دوياً عنيفاً ، واشتدت وطأة المسيحيين على المسلمين وتوحدت جهود ألفونسو السادس ملك قشتالة الذي كان يحكم جليقية وجزءا ًمن البرتغال ، مع سانشو الأول ملك أراجون ونافارا ، والكونت برنجار ريموند حاكم برشلونة وأورجل ، وساروا بجيش مشترك وحاصروا مدناً وقلاعاً واحتلوا قرى وأحرقوا أراضي كثيرة ، وانتبه ابن عباد لخطئه بمعاونة النصارى فاجتمع مع أمراء الأندلس الآخرين في إشبيلية ثم في قرطبة واتفقوا على أن يرسلوا سفيراً إلى يوسف بن تاشفين سلطان دولة المرابطين في المغرب والجزائر وتونس وموريتانيا يلتمسون عونه وغوثه وهنا كانت الاستغاثة الصحيحة بالمسلمين وهنا لم يتوانى المسلمون في نصرة إخوانهم فجاءت وفود شعبية كثيرة لمدينة مراكش لنفس الغرض ، فاستشار ابن تاشفين مجلسه الاستشاري فوافقوا شرط أن يعطيه الأندلسيون الجزيرة الخضراء يجعل فيها أثقاله وأجناده وجهاده، وتكون حصناً له ، وليكون بها على اتصال بإفريقية .
ومع شدة ضغط ألفونسو على المسلمين في الأندلس دفع الأمراء الجزية له ، أو سلموا حصوناً له ، وسلم ابن عباد الجزيرة الخضراء للمرابطين ، وقال لابنه : ( أي بني ، والله لا يسمع عني أبداً أنني أعدت الأندلس دار كفر ولا تركتها للنصارى ، فتقوم علي اللعنة في منابر الإسلام مثل ما قامت على غيري ) ، وقال : ( إن دهينا من مداخلة الأضداد لنا فأهون الأمرين أمر الملثمين – لقب المرابطين - ، ولأن يرعى أولادنا جمالهم أحب إليهم من أن يرعوا خنازير الفرنج ) ،" وكان الدافع في أن يقول المعتمد بن عباد ذلك خوفا منه من أن يوسف بن تاشفين قد يستولى هو على الحكم إن نصرة الله ولكن ليست هي أخلاق المجاهدين الموحدين فكان المعتمد قد أخطأ الاعتقاد في هذه الكلمات " وقال لبعض حاشيته لما خوفوه من ابن تاشفين : ( تالله إنني لأوثر أن أرعى الجمال لسلطان مراكش على أن أغدو تابعاً لملك النصارى وأن أؤدي له الجزية ، إن رعي الجمال خير من رعي الخنازير) . 
وعندما شرع بن تاشفين في عبور البحر المتوسط بجنوده وبينما هم في عرض البحر وما كادت السفن تنشر قلاعها حتى هاج البحر فصعد إلى مقدمة السفينة ، ورفع يديه نحو السماء ، ودعا الله مخلصاً : ( اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن في جوازي هذا خيرا ًوصلاحاً للمسلمين فسهل علي جواز هذا البحر ، وإن كان غير ذلك فصعبه حتى لا أجوزه ) ، فهدأ البحر ، وجازت السفن سراعاً ، ولما وصلت إلى شاطئ الأندلس سجد لله شكراً .
وتسلم ابن تاشفين الجزيرة الخضراء ، وأمر بتحصينها أتم تحصين ، ورتب بها حامية مختارة لتسهر عليها ، وشحنها بالأقوات والذخائر لتكون ملاذاً أميناً يلتجئ إليه إذا هزم .
ولبث ابن تاشفين في إشبيلية ثمانية أيام حتى يرتب القوات وتتكامل الأعداد ، وكان صائم النهار قائم الليل ، مكثراً من أعمال البر والصدقات ، ثم غادر إشبيلية إلى بطليوس، في مقدمة الجيش الفرسان يقودهم أبو سليمان داود بن عائشة ، وعددهم عشرة آلاف ، ثم قوات الأندلس عليهم المعتمد بن عباد ، ثم سار بعدهم - بيوم واحد - جيش المرابطين ، ولما وصلوا إلى بطليوس أقام هناك ثلاثة أيام .
ولما سمع ألفونسو بمقدم المرابطين وكان محاصراً سرقسطة تحالف مع ملك أراجون ، والكونت ريموند ، فانضما إليه ، وانضم إليه كذلك فرسان من فرنسا ، وجاءته الإمدادات من كل صوب من ملوك أوروبا ، وعمل الباباوات دوراً كبيراً في توجيه النصارى وحثهم على القتال .
وكان جيش المسلمين ثمانية وأربعين ألفاً نصفهم من الأندلسيين ونصفهم من المرابطين ، أما جيش ألفونسو فقد كان مائة ألف من المشاة وثمانين ألفاً من الفرسان ، منهم أربعون ألفاً من ذوي العدد الثقيلة ، والباقون من ذوي العدد الخفيفة .
وعسكر الجيشان قرب بطليوس في سهل تتخلله الأحراش ، سماه العرب الزلاقة ، وفرق بين الجيشين نهر صغير ، وضرب ابن تاشفين معسكره وراء ربوة عالية ، منفصلاً عن مكان الأندلسيين ، وعسكر الأندلسيون أمام النصارى ، ولبث الجيشان أمام بعضهما ثلاثة أيام راسل فيها ابن تاشفين النصارى يدعوهم للإسلام أو الجزية أو القتال فاختاروا الثالثة .
وتكاتب القائدان ، ومما كتبه ألفونسو: ( إن غداً يوم الجمعة وهو يوم المسلمين ، ولست أراه يصلح للقتال ، ويوم الأحد يوم النصارى ، وعلى ذلك فإني أقترح اللقاء يوم الاثنين ، ففيه يستطيع كل منا أن يجاهد بكل قواه لإحراز النصر دون الإخلال بيوم ) ، فقبل ابن تاشفين الاقتراح ، ومع هذا تحوط المسلمون وارتابوا من نيات ملك قشتالة ، فبعث ابن عباد عيونه لترقب تحركات معسكر الصليبيين ، فوجدوهم يتأهبون للقتال ، فارتدوا مسرعين لابن عباد بالخبر ، فأرسل الخبر إلى ابن تاشفين يعرفه غدر ألفونسو ، فاستعد ، وأرسل كتيبة لتشاغل ألفونسو وجيشه .تهيأ الطرفان للمعركة ، وسير ألفونسو القسم الأول من جيشه بقيادة جارسيان ورودريك لينقض بمنتهى العنف على معسكر الأندلسيين الذي يقوده المعتمد ، آملاً في بث الرعب في صفوف المسلمين ، ولكنهم وجدوا أمامهم جيشاً من المرابطين قوامه عشرة آلاف فارس بقيادة داود بن عائشة أشجع قادة ابن تاشفين ، ولم يستطع ابن عائشة الصمود لكثرة الصليبيين وعنف الهجوم ، لكنه استطاع تحطيم عنف الهجمة ، وخسر كثيراُ من رجاله في صد هذا الهجوم .

ولما رأى الأندلسيون كثرة الصليبيين هرب بعض أمرائهم ، بيد أن فرسان إشبيلية بقيادة أميرهم الشجاع المعتمد بن عباد استطاعوا الصمود وقاتلوا قتال الأسود الضواري ، يؤازرهم ابن عائشة وفرسانه .
وأيقن ألفونسو بالنصر عندما رأى مقاومة المعتمد تضعف ، وفي هذه اللحظة الحرجة وثب الجيش المرابطي المظفر إلى الميدان ، وقد كان مختبأ خلف ربوة عالية لا يرى ، وأرسل ابن تاشفين عدة فرق لغوث المعتمد ، وبادر بالزحف في حرسه الضخم ، واستطاع أن يباغت معسكر ألفونسو الذي كان يطارد ابن عباد حتى بعد قدوم النجدات التي أرسلها ابن تاشفين .

وفي تلك اللحظة يرى ألفونسو جموعاً فارة من الصليبيين ، وعلم أن ابن تاشفين قد احتوى المعسكر الصليبي ، وفتك بمعظم حرسه ، وغنم كل ما فيه ، وأحرق الخيام ، فتعالت النار في محالهم ، وما كاد ألفونسو يقف على هذا النبأ حتى ترك مطاردة الأندلسيين ، وارتد من فوره لينقذ محلته من الهلاك ، وليسترد معسكره ، وقاتلوا الجيش المرابطي بجلد ، وكان ابن تاشفين يحرض المؤمنين على الجهاد ، وكان بنفسه يقاتل في مقدمة الصفوف يخوض المعركة في ذروة لظاها ، وقد قتلت تحته أفراس ثلاث ، وقاتل المسلمون قتال من يطلب الشهادة ويتمنى الموت .
ودام القتال بضع ساعات ، وسقطت ألوف مؤلفة وقد حصدتهم سيوف المرابطين ، وبدأت طلائع الموقعة الحاسمة قبل حلول الظلام ، فقد لاحظ ابن عباد وابن عائشة عند ارتدادهما في اتجاه بطليوس أن ألفونسو قد كف عن المطاردة فجأة ، وسرعان ما علما أن النصر قد مال إلى جانب ابن تاشفين ، فجمعا قواتهما وهرولا إلى الميدان مرة أخرى ، و أصبح ألفونسو وجيشه بين مطرقة ابن عباد وسندان ابن تاشفين .
وكانت الضربة الأخيرة أن دفع يوسف ابن تاشفين بحرسه وقوامه أربعة آلاف إلى قلب المعركة ، واستطاع أحدهم أن يصل إلى ملك قشتالة ألفونسو وأن يطعنه بخنجر في فخذه طعنة نافذة ، وكانت الشمس قد أشرفت على المغيب ، وأدرك ألفونسو وقادته أنهم يواجهون الموت ، ولما جن الليل بادر ألفونسو في قلة من صحبه إلى التراجع والاعتصام بتل قريب ، ولما حل الليل انحدر ومن معه تحت جنح الظلام إلى مدينة قورية .
ولم ينج من جيش القشتاليين مع ملكهم سوى أربعمائة أو خمسمائة فارس معظمهم جرحى ، ولم ينقذ البقية من جيش ألفونسو سوى حلول الظلام حيث أمر ابن تاشفين بوقف المطاردة ، ولم يصل إلى طليطلة فيما بعد من الفرسان سوى مائة فارس فقط .
كل ما سبق كان في 12 رجب من سنة 479هـ ، وقضى المسلمون ليلهم في ساحة القتال يرددون أناشيد النصر شكراً لله عز وجل ، فلما بزغ الفجر أدوا صلاة الصبح في سهل الزلاقة ، ثم حشدوا جموع الأسرى ، وجمعوا الأسلاب والغنائم ، وأمر ابن تاشفين برؤوس القتلى فصفت في سهل الزلاقة على شكل هرم ، ثم أمر فأذن للصلاة من فوق أحدها ، وكان عدد الرؤوس لا يقل عن عشرين ألف رأس .
وذاع خبر النصر وقرئت البشرى به في المساجد وعلى المنابر ، وغنم المسلمون حياة جديدة في الأندلس امتدت أربعة قرون أخرى .

----------


## قلب مصر

يا الله على هذا السرد التاريخي الرائع لأحداث مرت في التاريخ
 ما نعلمه عنها بتفاصيلها أقل بكثير مما حدث بالفعل
بداية دعنى أشكرك أخى الطيب ابن رشد على هذا الأهداء النبيل 

بالنسبة لما قرأته في هذا الموضوع الرائع لن أستطيع أن أصف شعوري المتناقض 
الذي شعرت به وأنا أقرأ هذا الوصف والسرد لمعارك المسلمين وابداعهم الحربي الرائع 
وحفاظهم على ما كانوا يمتلكونه
فلقد انتابني شعور بالفخر والزهو مع شعور بالمهانة
الفخر والزهو لأننا لدينا القدرة أن نفعل الكثير وفعلناه بالفعل 
وما وصفته من سرد لهذه الأحداث أكبر دليل
ومن شعور بالمهانة أننا كأجيال متعاقبة لم نكن قدر المسئولية والأمانة 
وتخاذلنا وانكسرنا وضيعنا الكثير والكثير 
بدءا من حضارتنا إلى فتوحاتنا 
وانتهى بنا الطريق أو لم ينتهى بعد بأننا أصبحنا نتنازل عن أراضينا التي نملكها
فما الأقصى منا ببعيد وما العراق منا ببعيد
فالتنازل عن ما كنا نملكه من فتوحات أدى إلى التنازل عن عروبتنا وتهويد أقصانا وأمركة عراقنا وما خفى كان أعظم
حقيقة أخى الكريم ابن رشد
فخرت بما كتبته وشعرت كأننى أقف مع يوسف بن تاشفين في ميدان المعركة
رأيتها بعيون الزمن الماضي ورأيت انكسارهم ونصرنا ورأيت الإرادة والعزيمة كيف تفعل في الحروب
وتمنيت تمنيت تمنيت أن أكون في هذا الزمن الماضي بعزة وكرامة عن أكون في هذا الزمن بذل ومهانة
اشكرك كثيرا على فتحك هذا الملف الرائع وفي انتظار ما ستضيفه لنا من صفحات فخار ونصر 
علنا نستفيق ونرى في الماضي جذوة أمل ترشدنا إلى أن ما أخذ بالقوة لن يسترد إلا بالقوة
تحياتي لك وفي انتظار تكملة هذا الموضوع المتميز  :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز...ابن رشد المصري...

الحقيقة طرح أكتر من رائع و ممتاز بجد يا رامي....

عاوزة أقولك إني مش من محبيي التاريخ قوي و حتى قراءاتي فيه قليلة...يمكن حاجات بسيطة قوي اللي بتجذبني لقراءته و هي ما يخص المسلمين..بدايتهم..و جودهم...لأني بطبيعة الحال مسلمة...

بالتأكيد قريت عن قصة رسالة أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد إلى نقفور بعد لما امتنع عن دفع الجزية اللي كانت بتدفعها الملكة ايرين..
بصراحة استمتعت جداً جداً بأسلوبك في كتابتها...و في حقائق كمان مكنتش عارفاها قبل كده...

و هكمل قراية الموضوع مع يوسف بن تاشفين ^_^..

ده كان تسجيل حضور و إعجاب شديد بالفكرة...حقيقي تسلم ايدك يا رامي...

ودي و احترامي...


*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> يا الله على هذا السرد التاريخي الرائع لأحداث مرت في التاريخ
>  ما نعلمه عنها بتفاصيلها أقل بكثير مما حدث بالفعل
> بداية دعنى أشكرك أخى الطيب ابن رشد على هذا الأهداء النبيل 
> 
> بالنسبة لما قرأته في هذا الموضوع الرائع لن أستطيع أن أصف شعوري المتناقض 
> الذي شعرت به وأنا أقرأ هذا الوصف والسرد لمعارك المسلمين وابداعهم الحربي الرائع 
> وحفاظهم على ما كانوا يمتلكونه
> فلقد انتابني شعور بالفخر والزهو مع شعور بالمهانة
> الفخر والزهو لأننا لدينا القدرة أن نفعل الكثير وفعلناه بالفعل 
> ...


يا مرحب يا مرحب بالعزيزة علي قلبي.
قلب مصر
الحضارة الاسلامية قصصها وحكاويها وأزمانها بما فيها من يسر وعسر وبما فيها من جد وأهازيج.
ثرية جداً ورائعة جداً جداً .. لذا أجزم أن 99% منا لا يعلم عنها الا النذر اليسير.
أما عن مدارسنا وما يسمي بمادة التاريخ فيها فحدث ولا حرج .. خيبة ما بعدها خيبة.
يا فرحتي بدرس عن الخلفاء الراشدين ودرس عن الدولة العباسية ودرس عن الدولة الأموية ودرس عن الدولة العلوية وكفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال .. خلاص كده وصلنا لمصطفي كامل وسعد زغلول والنحاس وناصر والسادات ومبارك.
السبب الوحيد في محبتي للتاريخ وولعي به هو هذه المهانة والذلة والانكسار التي تحدثتي عنها أختي العزيزة ونعايشها الأن.
القراءة فيما مضي تمتعني كثيراً .. ربما لأني من النوع الذي يهتم بما حوله ولأن ما حولي يمرض أبدان ويثقل كهول فتجديني أهرب دوماً لعصر أفضل وحال أفضل فأستمتع بما أقرأ كأنه مشهد سينمائي محنك يحاكي واقع أفضل.
أنا مثلك أتمني هذا الماضي غير أسف علي المدنية والحداثة التي لدينا دون عزة وكرامة.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(3) سليمان القانوني
السلطان التركي الذي ساد العالم دون منازع في زمنه فاستغاست به فرنسا وركع تحت أقدامه ملوك المانيا والنمسا والمجر ودخلت جيوشه كامل أراضي أوربا الوسطي بما فيها صربيا ويوغسلافيا وسويسرا وبلجراد.
"كانت البداية حينما أرسل سليمان رسولاً الي ملك المجر يعلنه أنه سلطان العثمانيين الجديد فما كان من الملك المجري الا أن قتل الرسول!"



احترت كثيراً في كيفية عرض مواقع ومعارك هذا الرجل العظيم .. هارون الرشيد التركي
مواقعه كثيرة للغاية، وكلها متصل ببعضه ويصعب معها الفصل في أكثر من فقرة .. ولأني ملتزم بسيرة الرجل الجهادية في موضوعي فسأوضيكم بالبحث عن سيرته الشخصية أيضاً فسيرته درامية للغاية .. أحب امرأة ألبانية وتزوجها فقتلت صديق عمره ووزيره المخلص خوفاً علي اياب الخلافة اليه من بعده وتسببت في مقتل ابنه الأكبر للسبب ذاته ثم ماتت لتتركه مهموم حزين قضي بقية عمره في جهاده حتي مات في خيمته وهو مجاهداً.
كانت الدولة العثمانية بفضله قوة ترعب كل خصومها وكانت دولة عظمي أو دولة كونية مثلما نشهد أمريكا الأن .. ارتعبت الدولة الصفوية الشيعية منها وارتعبت أوربا وروسيا منها.

تولى السلطان سليمان القانوني عرش الدولة العثمانية بعد موت والده السلطان سليم الأول، وكانت سنة تولية سليمان عام 926 هـ (1520 م) وحكم الدولة العثمانية مدة ست وأربعين سنة وهي أطول مدة حكم فيها سلطان عثماني.
كان عهد القانوني قمة العهود العثمانية سواء في الحركة الجهادية أو في الناحية المعمارية والعلمية والأدبية والعسكرية، كان هذا السلطان يؤثر في السياسة الأوربية تأثيرا عظيماً وبمعنى أَوضح كان هو القوة العظمى دوليا في زمنه، نعمت الدولة الإسلامية العثمانية في عهده بالرخاء والطمأنينة.

التمرد علي السلطان 

ابتلي سليمان في السنوات الأولى من عهده بأربع تمردات شغلته عن حركة الجهاد، إذ أتاح موت سليم الأول ، ثم جلوس ابنه على العرش وهو صغير السن، أتاح هذا الفرصة لكي يظن الولاة الطموحون للاستقلال أنهم قادرين على ذلك، فلما وصل خبر تولية سليمان العرش، إلى الشام وكان جان بردى الغزالي واليا عليها من قبل الدولة العثمانية، تمرد وأشهر العصيان على الدولة.
جان بردى الغزالي هذا، قائد مملوكي كان تعاون مع سليم الأول في حربه ضد المماليك، كان هذا أَميراً طموحا وأودى به طموحه إلى أن ينقلب على المماليك ويتعاون مع سليم، حتى أن بعض المؤرخين العثمانيين يرون أن معركة غزة التي قادها ضد طلائع الجيش العثمانـي الزاحف على مصر إنما كان بالدرجة الأولى لعبة سياسية قصد منها إخفاء دوره في التعاون مع الجيش العثماني.
لما تولى سليمان أرسل الغزالي من الشام رسالة إلى خاير بك النائب العثماني على مصر أوضح فيها الأول للثانـي أن حان الوقت لإعادة الدولة المملوكية وبعثها من جديد، إلا أن والي مصر العثماني أرسل الرسالة هذه إلى العاصمة العثمانية ليطلع عليها السلطان سليمان، وهذه الرسالة موجودة الآن في متحف طوبقبو سرايي - قسم الأرشيف.
كما أن جان بردى الغزالي، كان - وهو وال للدولة على الشام- يراسل أكبر عدو للدولة العثمانية، ألا وهي الدولة الشيعية في إيران وكان يتزعمها الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي والوثيقة رقم 5469 بقسم الأرشيف بمتحف طوبقبو عبارة عن رسالة من جان بردى الغزالي إلى الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي تقول بأن جان بردى كان على تعاون سري بعيد المدى مع الفرس وأن الغزالي طلب من الصفوي حضوره شخصيا إلى بلاد الشام أو تقديم مساعدة عسكرية ضخمة له – أي إلى الغزالي- ولم يكن سليم على علم بهذا إذ أن رسول الغزالي كان وصل بهذه الرسالة سراً إلى كاشيان لمقابلة الشاه إسماعيل، وفى هذه الرسالة عرض من الغزالي بتقديم تبعيته وخالص عبوديته للشاه إسماعيل الصفوي.
فإذا ما مات سليم وتولى سليمان العرش إذا بالغزالي يفور ويثور وقام للاستيلاء على حلب وفشل في ذلك، وأمر السلطان سليمان بقمع الفتنة فقمعت وأرسل رأس الثائر إلى استانبول دلالة على انتهاء التمرد.
أما التمرد الثاني فقام به أحمد باشا الخائن في مصر وكان هذا عام 930 هـ= 1524 م. وكان هذا الباشا يطمح أن يكون صدرا أعظما ولم يفلح في هذا، لذلك طلب إلى السلطان أن يعينه واليا على مصر فقبل السلطان، وما أن وصل مصر حتى حاول استمالة الناس وأعلن نفسه سلطانا مستقلاً، لكن أهل الشرع في مصر وكذلك جنود الإنكشارية لا يعرفون إلا سلطانا واحدا خليفة لكل المسلمين هو السلطان سليمان القانوني، لذلك ثار أهل الشرع والجنود ضد هذا الوالي المتمرد وقتلوه، وظل اسمه في كتب التاريخ مقرونا باسم الخائن.
والتمرد الثالث ضد خليفة المسلمين هو تمرد شيعـي علوي قام به بابا ذو النون عام 1526 م في منطقة يوزغاد حيث جمع هذا البابا ما بين ثلاثة آلاف وأربعة آلاف ثائر وفرض الخراج على المنطقة، وقويت حركته حتى أنه استطاع هزيمة بعض القواد العثمانيين الذين توجهوا لقمع حركته، وانتهت فتنة الشيعة هذه بهزيمة بابا ذو النون وأرسلت رأسه إلى استانبول.
والتمرد الرابع ضد الدولة العثمانية في عهد سليمان القانوني كان تمرداً شيعيا علويا أيضا، وكان على رأسه قلندر جلبي في منطقتي قوينه ومرعش وكان عدد أتباعه 000ر30 شيعي قاموا بقتل المسلمين السنيين في هاتين المنطقتين، ويقول بعض المؤرخين أن قلندر جلبي جعل شعاره أن من يقتل مسلماً سنيّاً ويعتدي على امرأة سنية يكون بهذا قد حاز على أكبر ثواب.
توجه بهرام باشا لقمع هذا العصيان فقتله العصاة، ثم نجحت الحيلة معهم إذ أن الصدر الأعظم إبراهيم باشا قد استمال بعض رجال قلندر جلبى، فقلت قواته وهزم وقتل.
بعد هذا هدأت الأحوال في الدولة العثمانية وبدأ السلطان سليمان في التخطيط لسياسة الجهاد في أوربا.

فتوحاته في أوربا
بلجراد والمجر اسلاميتان

بدأ العثمانيون في عصر سليمان فتوحاتهم في أوربا بفتح أهم مدن البلقان وهي بلغراد، التي كان المجريون يتولون حمايتها، وكانت علاقة العثمانيين بالمجريين في هذا الوقت متوترة إذ كان سليمان قد أرسل إلى ملك المجر رسولا يعلنه بتولي سليمان عرش العثمانيين، فقتل الملك المجري رسول سليمان ويدعي بهرام جاووش، فأعلن السلطان العثماني الحرب على المجر، وحاصرت القوات العثمانية بلغراد من البر ومن النهر وسلّمت بلغراد بعد شهر واحد من الحصار (عام 1521 م) واتخذها العثمانيون قاعدة حربية تنطلق منها قواتهم في فتوحاتهم الأوربية، وأثناء حرب بلغراد هذه استولى العثمانيون أيضا على قلاع هامة في منطقة بلغراد مثل صاباج وسلانكامن وزملين.
وبعد خمس سنوات فقط من هذه الحرب التي أخذ فيها العثمانيون بلغراد أخذ ملك المجر لايوش يجمع القوى الأوربية لقهر العثمانيين، كتب ملك المجر إلى كل من شرلكان الإمبراطور الألماني وإلى فرديناند الأرشيدون النمسوي يطلب منهما التحالف معه لقهر العثمانيين، وفي ذلك الوقت كان سليمان يعد العدة للحرب ضد المجر.
في تلك الفترة أيضاً قامت حرب محدودة بين شرلكان وبين ملك فرنسا فرانسوا الأول، انتصر شرلكان وأخذ فرانسوا أسيراً، فقامت أم الملك الفرنسي ثم ابنها بعد ذلك بإرسال خطابات نجدة إلى سليمان العثماني يطلبان منه تأييده ضد أعداء فرنسا، فوعد سليمان خيرا، وفي ربيع 1526 تحرك الجيش العثماني في أكثر من ستين ألف جندي من استانبول حتى وصل إلى سهول المجر، وفي صحراء موهاج بالمجر دارت معركة ضخمة من المعارك الإسلامية المسيحية دارت في يوم 29 أغسطس من نفس العام واستمرت ساعتين، وبخطة موفقه من العثمانيين هزم الجيش المجري وكان من أرقى الجيوش الأوربية ومشهور بفرسانه المدرعين، ولعبت المدفعية العثمانية المتقدمة تكنولوجيا دورها في هذا النصر السريع الخاطف الذي أحرزه الجيش العثماني بعد قطعه لمسافات طويلة، مات من الجنود المجريين الكثير، وفر أيضا عدد كبير من ميدان المعركة، وكان من ضمن هؤلاء الذين فروا إلى المستنقعات ملك المجر القائد الأعلى للقوات المسيحية لايوش وهو نفسه الملقب بالملك لويس الثاني ملك بلاد المجر، وإن كان الملك المجري لم يلق حتفه عل على يد سيف عثماني، فقد لاقاه عند هربه إلى المستنقعات إذ قد مات غرقا فيها، ورفعت الرايات العثمانية فوق العاصمة المجرية بشت ولم تكن قد صارت بعد باسمها المعروف الآن بودابست.
من بودابست أعلن السلطان سليمان القانوني خضوع مملكة المجر للحماية العثمانية، ثم أصدر أمراً بتعيين أحد المجريين ملكا عليها وكان هذا الملك هو جون زابوليا أمير منطقة أردل وهو الذي تعرفه المصادر الشرقية باسم الملك يانوش، وعاد سليمان إلى استانبول بجيوشه.

حرب النمسا

بعد ثلاث سنوات من الحملة العثمانية لفرض الحماية الإسلامية على مملكة المجر جاءت رسالة إلى سليمان من يانوش ملك المجر يقول فيها بأن أرشيدوق النمسا فرديناند يستعد لأخذ المجر منه بعد أن قام الكثير من أمراء المجر بتأييده ملكا على المجر بدلا من يانوش، واستولى فرديناند بالفعل على مدينة بودين من الملك المجري التابع للعثمانيين.
وفى مايو من عام 1529 م تحركت الجيوش العثمانية من استانبول إلى المجر واستعاد سليمان القانوني مدينة بودين مرة أخرى وفي احتفال مهيب توّج القانوني جون زابوليا ملكا على المجر. 
ورغم حماس كل من فرديناند وشرلكان ورغم توقع أن يتحركا للحصول على بودين من العثمانيين وإنزال ضربة بالقوات العثمانية، إلاّ أن شيئا من هذا لم يحدث فقد استولى عليهما الرعب والخوف من سليمان.
أصر السلطان سليمان القانوني على محاربة فرديناند، فحاصرت القوات العثمانية في سبتمبر 1529 م مدينة فيينا عاصمة النمسا، واشترك في الحصار مائة وعشرون ألفا جندي وثلاثمائة مدفع، وقبل الحصار خرج ملك النمسا من عاصمته وانسحب بعيدا عنها، وقامت معارك كبيرة في أمام أسوار فيينا لكن الجيش العثماني لم يتمكن من فتحها، إذ جاء الشتاء وبدأت المواد الغذائية تنقص، وأثناء حصار فيينا أرسل العثمانيون قوات (المغيرين) وهي وحدات خاصة في الجيش العثماني، إلى داخل ألمانيا حيث شنوا الغارات وأخذوا الغنائم وأسروا الكثير وعادت القوات العثمانية جميعا دون التمكن من فتح فيينا.
غير أن مؤرخين أخريين يذكروا أن السبب في ترك فيينا هو مهاجمة الصفويين لأملك الدولة العثمانية، حتي أنه في عام 1524 تولى الحكم في الدولة الصفوية الشاه طهماسب بن الشاه إسماعيل. بدأ طهماسب نشاطه ضد الدولة العثمانية بأن رغب في التحالف مع القوى الأوربية لحصر العثمانيين بين القوتين والقضاء على دولتهم، فأرسل طهماسب إلى شرلكان سفيراً يطلب منه التحالف بين الاثنين.
رحل سليمان القانوني عن فيينا وهو متأكد أنه سيعود اليها مرة أخري وأنه سيسقطها غير أن الموت حال بينه وبين ذلك.. احتفل النمساوييون كثيراً بهذا النصر وكانت بالنسبة لهم أول مرة يقف فيها الأوربيون أمام قوة الأتراك الهائلة والزاحفة باضطراد علي أوربا. 
وقد وُصف الجيش التركي حينها بأنه لم تتمكن أية دولة حتى ذلك التاريخ من أن تجمع جيشا مثله، وتسبب ذلك في قلق العالم المسيحي في أوروبا وعلى رأسه ألمانيا.

حرب ألمانيا

وبعد ثلاث سنوات من بداية الحملة على المجر وحصار فيينا، بدأ السلطان سليمان القانوني القيام بحرب ألمانيا (1532 م). 
سبب حملة سليمان على ألمانيا هو أن أرشيدوق النمسا فرديناند أرسل إلى السلطان العثماني سفيرا يطلب منه الإعتراف به ملكا على المجر، ولم يكتف فرديناند بذلك بل جرّد حملة وحاصر بها مدينة بودين، وقامت الحامية العثمانية في هذه المدينة مع القوات المجرية المحلية بالدفاع عن المدينة. على هذا كان قرار سليمان بحملته على ألمانيا، أما لماذا سمّيت بالحملة العثمانية على ألمانيا فذلك لأن سليمان كان يقصد بها دحر قوات شرلكان الألماني أكثر منها حملة على فرديناند. 
وصل السلطان العثمانـي إلى النمسا مارا بيوغوسلافيا والمجر، كانت القوات العثمانية المشتركة في هذه الحملة تقدر بمائتي ألف، لم يحاصر العثمانيون فيينا هذه المرّة بل توجه لتأديب أسرة هابسيرج العريقة لكن آل هابسيرج وقوادهم خافوا عندما علموا بوصول سليمان العثماني وخشوا مواجهته، ولما لم يتحركوا للحرب، أرسل سليمان إلى فرديناند رسالة كلها احتقار دفعاً لحماسه إلى الحرب، لكن آل هابسبرج لم يتحركوا وصدرت للمغيرين أوامر بالقيام بعمليات عسكرية سريعة في داخل ألمانيا غنموا فيها وأسروا وانتصروا، وعندما حل الشتاء عادت الحملة العثمانية بأكملها إلى استانبول.
أسفرت الحملة العثمانية على ألمانيا عن خوف فردياند وإيمانه بأن لا قوة في أوربا تستطيع التصدي لسليمان العثمانـي، فاضطر فرديناند إلى طلب الصلح وهو صاغر، ووافق السلطان القانوني على الصلح بشرط أن يعترف فرديناند بأنه ليس نداً للسلطان العثماني وأنه مجبر في معاهدة الصلح هذه على الإعتراف بيانوش ملكا على المجر تحت الحماية العثمانية، ووافق فرديناند صاغرا على دفع 000ر30 دوقا ذهبية جزية للدولة العثمانية.

فرنسا مستغيسة من جديد

وفى الجبهة الأوربية: مات يانوش عام 1540م ولم يكن له إلا ولداً طفلاً فقامت الملكة إيزابيلا بالكتابة إلى السلطان العثمانـي تقول له أنها تريد أن يكون ابنها هو الملك بديلا عن أبيه، وكانت تدرك أن فرديناند ارشيدوق النمسا يطمع في ملك المجر بل وتحرك وحاصر بودين فعلا، وسريعا ما تحرك جيش العثمانيين بقيادة السلطان سليمان القانوني نحو بودين، وما أن سمع النمساويون بقرب القوات العثمانية حتـى تركوا حصار المدينة وهربوا، وعند أنسحابهم كانت بعض وحدات العثمانيين بقيادة الوزير محمد باشا تلحق بهم الخسائر الفادحة أثناء انسحابهم.
وفى عام 1541 دخل السلطان بودين وأمر بتحويل أضخم كنائسها إلى جامع للمسلمين كما أمر بإلحاق هذه المنطقة الهامة من المجر بالدولة العثمانية تحت اسم ولاية بودين، وأمر بتعيين سيجسموند الابن الطفل لملك المجر يانوش، أميرا على إمارة أردل التي كان يحكمها أبوه قبل أن يصبح ملكا على المجر، ثم عاد السلطان إلى العاصمة.

جهاد أوربا المقدس ضد العثمانيين

لم يسكت فرديناند فقد أقنع البابا بول الثالث بضرورة تكوين حملة صليبية قوية لكي تستريح أوربا من العثمانيين بالتخلص منهم والقضاء عليهم. فأخذت الحرب بين العثمانيين والألمان طابع الحرب بين الإسلام والمسيحية، حيث وعد الملك الفرنسي لويس الرابع عشر بتقديم قوات فرنسية للألمان للقتال إلى جانبهم، وساندت إنجلترا ألمانيا ضد العثمانيين وكذلك هولندا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا والبرتغال، ووجه بابا روما دعوة إلى كافة المسيحيين للجهاد المقدس ضد العثمانيين، فانضمت بولونيا والبندقية والدانمارك إلى هذا التحالف المقدس.وتحركت هذه الحملة إلى بودين عام 1542، وحاصرتها حصارا محكما، لكنها فشلت في الاستيلاء عليها، ولما وصلت أخبار هذه الحملة إلى السلطان سليمان، تحرك مرة أخرى عام 1543 إلى أوربا واستولى على أهم القلاع المجرية التي كانت في يد النمسويين وهما استركون، واستولني بلغراد.



توسل الملكان المرموقان في أوربا في ذلك الوقت إلى السلطان سليمان عن طريق السفراء أن يعفوا عنهما، وسامحهما سليمان بشرط أن تدفع النمسا سنوياً مبلغ ... ,.3 ذهبا عن أراضي المجر التي في يدها، ولم تستمر هذه المعاهدة طويلاً إذ اعتدى النمساويون على أردل، لذلك قام الوزير قره أحمد باشا مع أمير أمراء الروملي صقوللو محمد باشا عام 1552 م بحصار قلعة طمشوار وكانت في أيدي النمسويين وأخذها فتحا، وتحرك علي باشا الخادم من بودين ودخل الأراضي المجرية التي تسيطر عليها النمسا وفتح كثيرا من قلاعها وغنم وأسر، وحاول أحمد باشا بقواته أن يستولي على قلعة أيرى فلم يوفق.
اجتمع مجلس شعب إمارة أردل ورفض الحكم النمسوي ووقع المجلس مع العثمانيين معاهدة وطلبوا من سليمان أن يصبح سيجسموند بن يانوش والموجود في بولندا ملكا عليهم فقبل العثمانيون هذا وأصبحت أردل مملكة يحكمها سيجسموند تحت الحماية العثمانية عام 1559 م، ولم يكن مناص من أن ترسل النمسا سفارة إلى سليمان العثمانـي ترجوه فضّ حالة النزاع وعقد معاهدة سلام، ولما وافق سليمان العثماني على ذلك وقعت المعاهدة عام 1562 م إعترفت فيها النمسا بعدم أحقيتها في أردل وأنها تقبل دفع مبلغ 30000 ذهبا وسار الحال هادئا حتى مات فرديناند وخلفه مكسميليان الذي اعتدى على الأراضي العثمانية فخرج سليمان العثمانـي ليؤد به، إلاّ أن السلطان توفي وهو يحاصر إحدى القلاع في هذه الحرب.

أما ما كان من أمر السلطان مع فرنسا فقد بدأت أول ما بدأت أثناء حروب القانوني في المجر، فقد لبى السلطان طلب الدعم الذي تقدم به فرانسوا الأول ملك فرنسا وأمه، وأنقذ السلطان فرانسوا من ضغوط شرلكان عليه.

لماذا صالح الفرنسيين؟

أما لماذا قبل السلطان سليمان القانوني أن يساعد فرنسا، فذلك لأن الأوربين كانوا ينظمون حملات صليبية على الدولة العثمانية وعلى العالم الإسلامي ولا يكلّون من هذا رغم هزائمهم المتكررة فانتهز القانوني النزاع بين شرلكان وبين فرانسوا ملك المجر وفكر في نزع فرنسا من أوربا بمعنى أبعادها عن المعسكر المسيحي واتخاذها مانعا أوربيا ضد أي تجمع صليبي ضد العثمانيين.
ولما كان سليمان القانونـي في حملته لاستعادة بغداد من الصفويين تقدم إليه السفير الفرنسي جون دي لافوريت ليهنئ السلطان بانتصاراته، وعندما عاد القانوني إلى استانبول وقع مع فرنسا معاهدة 1535 م منح بموجبها السلطان لفرنسا بعض الإمتيازات التجارية مثل إعطاء تخفيض جمركي خاص للسفن الفرنسية التي تصل الموانئ العثمانية، وتم الإتفاق على أن هذه المعاهدة تسرى طالما الحاكمين على قيد الحياة، لكن الفرنسيون نجحوا في تجديدها كلما جد سلطان جديد حتى وصل الأمر على تثبيت هذه الإمتيازات رسميا عام 1740 م.
كان القانوني معوانا لفرنسا فقد أمدها بمعونات عسكرية فقد أرسل قباطنته العظام مثل خير الدين برباروس وطورغود رئيس، وتحت إمرتهما الأساطيل العثمانية إلى فرنسا لمؤازرتها.

غزوات السلطان المنتصر في البحر مثلما كانت في البر

في عهد القانوني تم فتح جزيرة رودوس عام 1522 م. ورودوس ذات موقع استراتيجي هام بالنسبة للأناضول والدولة العثمانية، وكان انتصاراً باهراً على فرسان القديس يوحنا، انتصاراً كلف الدولة كثيرا واشترك الأسطول العثماني مع تدعيم بحري من مصر، قلعة رودوس كانت أقوى قلعة بحرية في العالم في ذلك الوقت، لكنها خضعت للمسلمين العثمانيين ووقف الأوربيين أمام خبر سقوطها مذهولين.
ومن المواقع البحرية الخالدة في التاريخ الإسلامي الحديث معركة برَوَزَة البحرية، وقد حدثت عام 1538 م، وقصتها أيضا مرتبطة بالصراع الإسلامي المسيحي في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، فقد دعا البابا بول الثالث، الجيوش الأوربية للإتحاد ضد العثمانيين، وتكون تحالفا صليبيا بحريا ضم ثلاثمائة قطعة بحرية مسيحية، كان يقودها أشهر قائد بحري عالمي في هذا القرن وهو أندريا دوريا، أما أسطول العثمانيين فقد كان يتكون من 120 قطعة بحرية يقودها خير الدين برباروس. والتقى الأسطولان في يوم 28 سبتمبر عام 1538 م أمام بروزه.
وضع خير الدين برباروس أسطوله على شكل هلال عين على رأس جناحه الأيمن صالح رئيس، وعلى رأس جناحه الأيسر سيدي علي رئيس، وقاد خير الدين بنفسه الجناح الأوسط وأمر طورغود رئيس بأن يقود احتياطي الأسطول ويبقى في الخلف.
بدأ برباروس بإطلاق نيران مدفعيته على سفن العدو، وعلى حين غرة وعندما لم يكن أسطول الصليبيين يتوقع الهجوم إذا بخير الدين برباروس ينطلق إلى مقدمة الأسطول المسيحي الذي أختل نظامه بفعل المباغته وما لبث أن تفرق وإذا بالقائد أندريا دوريا يهرب نجاة بحياته، ولقد كان انتصار العثمانيين في هذه المعركة انتصارا يدين للمباغته والهجوم الغير متوقع من خير الدين برباروس، وجعل هذا النصر، العزة في البحر المتوسط للعثمانيين.
ولم يستطع شرلكان تحمل أنباء هذه الهزيمة الأوربية، فقاد بنفسه أسطولا أوربيا قويا وهجم به على الجزائر العثمانية عام 1541 م، ولكن حسن أغا المسؤول عن أمن الجزائر والذي كان خير الدين باشا يتبناه، دافع بشجاعة عن الجزائر أجبر بها شرلكان على الإنسحاب خاسرا.
كانت طرابلس الغرب في هذا العهد تحت حكم فرسان مالطة وهم من المسيحيين، ونظرا لأن أهل طرابلس الغرب من المسلمين فقد وجه السلطان سليمان القانوني أمره إلى قبطان البحر العثماني طورغود رئيس بتخليص طرابلس الغرب من النفوذ المسيحي، فقام هذا القبطان بأسطوله بمحاصرة طرابلس الغرب حصاراً شديدا إلى أن اضطر حاميتها المسيحية إلى التسليم وكان ذلك عام 1551 م، وعين القانوني طورغود رئيس عينه واليا على طرابلس الغرب، وكان طورغود بطلا مسلما بحريا كبيرا، وقد استشهد بعد ذلك عام 1565 م أثناء حصار العثمانيين لجزيرة مالطة.
ثم اتجهت أنظار العثمانيين إلى استخلاص جزيرة صاقير وهي جزيرة هامة في بحر ايجه في مواجهة إزمير، وكانت في يد البنادقة وبالفعل فتحها العثمانيون عام 1566 م على يد بياله باشا.
ولم تقتصر أعمال العثمانيين الجهادية ضد الأوربيين في أوربا والبحر المتوسط فقط بل أخذ العثمانيون يناضلون ضد البرتغاليين في المحيط الهندي.
عندما فتح العثمانيون مصر في عهد السلطان سليم والد سليمان، كان البرتغاليون قد اكتشفوا طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح ووصلوا إلى الهند، وما لبثوا أن قاموا باعتداءات وحشية على مسلمي الهند، فاستنجد حاكم كجرات بالخليفة العثماني سليمان القانوني، وكان طبيعيا أن يلبي الخليفة هذا الإستنجاد فقامت القوات البحرية العثمانية بأربع حملات بحرية لتأديب البرتغاليين كانت الأولى عام 1538 م وكانت بقيادة سليمان باشا الخادم والي مصر العثماني وكانت نتائجها: الإستيلاء على عدن وأجزاء من اليمن ومحاصرة قلعة ديو في الهند، والثانية عام 1551 م وكان قائدها هو بيري رئيس صاحب بحرية، والثالثة عام 1552 وكانت بقيادة مراد رئيس، والرابعة بقيادة سيدي علي رئيس صاحب كتاب مرآة الممالك.

والأن وبعد أن قرأتم سيرة هذا الخليفة المسلم التركي الجهادية، ألا تتفقوا معي أن الدولة العثمانية ظلمناها نحن العرب تاريخياً جداً؟؟ (علماً بأني اكتفيت بالحديث عن جهاده مع الأوربيين دون الحديث عن معاركه مع الصفويين)

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *
> أخي العزيز...ابن رشد المصري...
> 
> الحقيقة طرح أكتر من رائع و ممتاز بجد يا رامي....
> 
> عاوزة أقولك إني مش من محبيي التاريخ قوي و حتى قراءاتي فيه قليلة...يمكن حاجات بسيطة قوي اللي بتجذبني لقراءته و هي ما يخص المسلمين..بدايتهم..و جودهم...لأني بطبيعة الحال مسلمة...
> 
> بالتأكيد قريت عن قصة رسالة أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد إلى نقفور بعد لما امتنع عن دفع الجزية اللي كانت بتدفعها الملكة ايرين..
> بصراحة استمتعت جداً جداً بأسلوبك في كتابتها...و في حقائق كمان مكنتش عارفاها قبل كده...
> ...


الأخت العزيزة شعاع من نور
زهرة المنتدي زهرة الأوركيد
سارة
أنا الحقيقة بحب التاريخ يا سارة للأسباب اللي قولتها لقلب مصر .. غير كده كمان فيه سبب بيبقي عند الولاد في الغالب .. فكرة السيادة والفتوحات والغزوات فكرة داعبت مخيلات شبان كتير .. وجننت قادة كتير .. صنعت أبطال ومجانين بداية من الاسكندر ونابليون والامبراطورية الرومانية مروراً بالخلافة الاسلامية وأخيراً العصور الامبريالية والاستعمارية الأوربية.
علشان كده تلاقي لنفس السبب رواج غير عادي لنوع من ألعاب الكمبيوتر اسمه الألعاب الاستراتيجية بين الأولاد .. واحد بيتحكم بدولة أو بحضارة معينة وبيصنع مجدها.
أمر مثير فعلاً   :xmas 29: 
بس تلاقي دايماً عند محبي التارخ فترة معينة يحبو قوي يقروا عنها كتير .. أنا ليا واحد صاحبي هو الوحيد من صحابي اللي بيحب التاريخ .. موسوعة متنقلة ما شاء الله عليه فيما يخص قصة الأندلس كلها .. حافظ كل المعارك بكل الملوك بخريطتها بحصونها .. صعب قوي تلاقي شاب في سنه بالشكل ده.
أما أنا فاكتشفت بعد كده ان فترة الحملات الصليبية قريتها زيادة عن خمس أو ست مرات.  :xmas 21: 
معرفش ايه السبب بس أكيد السبب ليه علاقة باللي الواحد بيسمعه وبيقرا عنه كل يوم.
أتمني الموضوع يعجبك وتتابعيه ومتحرمينيش من التعليق علي كل جديد فيه.

----------


## سوما

ابن رشد المصرى..
موضوع جميل وقيم جدا بجد.. وشدنى جدااااا من أول ما قرأيت عنوانه.. وتقريبا قرأتيه على يومين عشان الموضوع ممتع جدا ووافر بالمعلومات و يحتاج للقراءة أكتر من مرة  من وجهة نظرى..
تسلم ايدك بجد.. وفى أنتظار المزيد من المعلومات والمواضيع القيمة..  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> ابن رشد المصرى..
> موضوع جميل وقيم جدا بجد.. وشدنى جدااااا من أول ما قرأيت عنوانه.. وتقريبا قرأتيه على يومين عشان الموضوع ممتع جدا ووافر بالمعلومات و يحتاج للقراءة أكتر من مرة  من وجهة نظرى..
> تسلم ايدك بجد.. وفى أنتظار المزيد من المعلومات والمواضيع القيمة..


الحمد لله انه شدك.
أوعدك اني هعمل منه واحة جميلة وشيقة تفكرنا بتاريخنا الجميل هناك.
أنا بس أفوق من كرسي التعارف وأرجع للموضوع ده بقوة ان شاء الله.
يارب بس تتابعي ومتزهقيش  :xmas 29: .

----------


## نشــــوى

رمي... مافيش كلام يتقال
بجد بشكرك جدااا.. 
انا بحب النوعية دى من الموضوعات .. بتكون منظمة ودايما بتضيف جديد
واسلوبك فى العرض طبعا انت عارف رايي فيه 
جزاك الله خيرا ..
 :f:

----------


## حمادو

*رامى العزيز

حقيقة موضوع قوى جدا ومؤثر...
يحكي تاريخ رائع...ومجد ما بعده مجد

الشكر لك أخى العزيز على ما كتبته لنا 
حقيقة أنا سعيد جدا بعودتك للكتابة فى المنتدى مرة أخرى

فى إنتظار إبداعات قلمك

*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(4) فتح مدينة الاسلام "القسطنطينية"
* "ما رأينا ولا سمعنا من قبل بمثل هذا الشئ الخارق، محمد الفاتح يحول الأرض الي بحار، وتعبر سفنه فوق قمم الجبال بدلاً من الأمواج، لقد فاق محمد الثاني بهذا العمل الاسكندر الأكبر" .. مؤرخ بيزنطي
* في 16 جمادي الأولي 857هـ الموافق 25 مايو 1453م حمل أهل المدينة تمثالاً للسيدة مريم العذراء وأخذوا يتجولون به في ضواحي المدينة يدعونه ويتضرعون الي العذراء أن تنصرهم علي أعدائهم، وفجأة سقط التمثال من أيديهم وتحطم فرأوا في ذلك شؤماً وفي اليوم الثاني الموافق 26 مايو هطلت أمطار مصحوبة ببعض الصواعق ونزلت احدي الصواعق علي كنيسة آيا صوفيا أكبر كنائس أوربا في ذلك الوقت فتشائم البطريرك وذهب الي الامبراطور وأخبره أن الله تخلي عنهم وأن المدينة ستسقط في يد المجاهدين العثمانيين فتأثر الامبراطور حتي أغمي عليه.
* "حسناً عن قريب سيكون لي في القسطنطينية عرش أو يكون لي فيها قبر" .. محمد الفاتح



كانت القسطنطينية واحدة من أهم مدن العالم، لما له من موقع عالمي فريد بين البر والبحر، حتي قيل عنها "لو كانت الدنيا مملكة واحدة لكانت القسطنطينية أصلح المدن لتكون عاصمة لها" .. بناها الامبراطور البيزنطي قسطنطين الأول عام 330م وكانت الحجر العثرة الذي امتنع عن فتوحات المسلمين زيادة على 800 سنة فحمت أوربا طويلاً بل اني أذهب لما هو أكثر وأدعي أنه لو سقطت هذه المدينة مبكراً لكانت أوربا بكاملها مسلمة الأن.
غير أن أهم ما حث الخلفاء المسلمين علي مر الزمان ما سبق وأن بشر به الرسول في غزوة الخندق حين قال "لتفتحن القسطنطينية علي يد رجل فلنعم الأمير أمرها ولنعم الجيش ذلك الجيش"



محاولات سابقة:

بدأت أولي الحملات الاسلامية علي القسطنطينية منذ أيام معاوية بن أبي سفيان سنة 44 هـ وقد تكررت حملات أخري في عهده حظيت بنفس النتيجة.
كما قامت الدولة الأموية بمحاولة أخري تمت في أيام سليمان بن عبد الملك سنة 98 هـ وكانت أقوي الحملات الأموية واستمرت بعدها المحاولات في العصر العباسي الذي شهد جهاد مكثف ضد الدولة البيزنطية ولكنها لم تتمكن من الوصول الي القسطنطينية نفسها وتهددها مع أنها هزتها وأثرت علي الأحداث داخلها وبخاصة الحملة التي حدثت أيام هارون الرشيد سنة 190هـ.
قامت بعد ذلك دويلات اسلامية في آسيا الصغري اقتربت من العاصمة البيزنطية أهمها دولة السلاجقة التي امتدت سلطتها الي أسيا الصغري حتي ان زعيمها ألب أرسلان استطاع أن يهزم امبراطور الروم ديونوس في موقعة ملاذ كرد وأسره وضربه وسجنه قبل أن يطلق سراحه ذليلاً صاغراً مضيعاً بذلك هيبة بيزنطة ومبشراً بمد اسلامي جارف.
وبعد ضعف دولة السلاجقة الكبري ظهرت عدة دول سلجوقية كان أهمها سلاجقة الروم في آسيا الصغرى التي مدت سلطانها الى سواحل بحر ايجه غرباً.
وفي مطلع القرن الثامن الهجري خلف العثمانيون السلاجقة وتجددت المحاولات لفتح القسطنطينية وكانت البداية في أيام السلطان بايزيد الذي حاصرها بقوة سنة 796هـ وأخذ يفاوض امبراطورها لتسليم المدينة بينما راوغ الأخر وماطل محاولاً طلب المساعدات من أوربا، وفي الوقت ذاته دخل المغول الأراضي العثمانية مما استدعي عودة السلطان بايزيد حيث دارت معركة أنقرة الشهيرة التي انتهت بأسره ثم موته بعد ذلك في الأسر.
تلا ذلك محاولات أخري في أيام السلطان مراد الثاني حتي جاء السلطان الفاتح ليضع نهاية للقسطنطينية كشوكة في الخصر الاسلامي ليفتح لمن بعده الأبواب الي أوربا سهلة يسيرة.



الإعداد للفتح:



تحاط القسطنطينية بالمياه البحرية في ثلاث جبهات، مضيق البسفور، وبحر المرمرة، والقرن الذهبي الذي كان محمياً بسلسلة حديدية ضخمة تتحكم في دخول السفن إليه، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن خطين من الأسوار كانت تحيط بها من الناحية البرية من شاطئ بحر مرمرة إلى القرن الذهبي، يتخللها نهر ليكوس، وكان بين السورين فضاء يبلغ عرضه 60 قدماً ويرتفع السور الداخلي منها 40 قدماً وعليه أبراج يصل ارتفاعها إلى 60 قدماً، وأما السور الخارجي فيبلغ ارتفاعه قرابة خمس وعشرين قدماً وعليه أبراج موزعة مليئة بالجند، وبالتالي فإن المدينة من الناحية العسكرية تعد من أفضل مدن العالم تحصيناً، لما عليها من الأسوار والقلاع والحصون إضافة إلى التحصينات الطبيعية، وبالتالي فإنه يصعب اختراقها، ولذلك فقد استعصت على عشرات المحاولات العسكرية لاقتحامها ومنها إحدى عشرة محاولة إسلامية سابقة.
وقد اعتنى السلطان محمد الفاتح بإقامة قلعة (روملي حصار) في الجانب الأوروبي على مضيق البسفور في أضيق نقطة منه مقابل القلعة التي أسست في عهد السلطان بايزيد في البر الآسيوي، وقد حاول الإمبراطور البيزنطي ثني السلطان الفاتح عن بناء القلعة مقابل التزامات مالية تعهد به إلا أن الفاتح أصر على البناء لما يعلمه من أهمية عسكرية لهذا الموقع ، حتى اكتملت قلعة عالية ومحصنة ، وصل ارتفاعها إلى 82 متراً، وأصبحت القلعتان متقابلتين ولا يفصل بينهما سوى 660م تتحكمان في عبور السفن من شرقي البسفور إلى غربيه وتستطيع نيران مدافعهما منع أي سفينة من الوصول إلى القسطنطينية من المناطق التي تقع شرقها مثل مملكة (طرابزون ) وغيرها من الأماكن التي تستطيع دعم المدينة عند الحاجة. 

التسلح:

اعتنى السلطان عناية خاصة بجمع الأسلحة اللازمة لفتح القسطنطينية، ومن أهمها المدافع التي أخذت اهتماماً خاصاً منه حيث أحضر مهندساً مجرياً يدعى (أوربان) كان بارعاً في صناعة المدافع فأحسن استقباله ووفر له جميع الإمكانيات المالية والمادية والبشرية، وقد تمكن هذا المهندس من تصميم وتنفيذ العديد من المدافع الضخمة كان على رأسها المدفع السلطاني المشهور، والذي ذكر أن وزنه كان يصل إلى مئات الأطنان وأنه يحتاج إلى مئات الثيران القوية لتحريكه، وقد أشرف السلطان بنفسه على صناعة هذه المدافع وتجريبها.

الأسطول:

ويضاف إلى هذا الاستعداد ما بذله الفاتح من عناية خاصة بالأسطول العثماني حيث عمل على تقويته وتزويده بالسفن المختلفة ليكون مؤهلاً للقيام بدوره في الهجوم على القسطنطينية، تلك المدينة البحرية التي لا يكمل حصارها دون وجود قوة بحرية تقوم بهذه المهمة ،وقد ذكر أن السفن التي أعدت لهذا الأمر بلغت أكثر من أربعمائة سفينة.

عقد المعاهدات:

كما عمل الفاتح قبل هجومه على القسطنطينية على عقد معاهدات مع أعدائه المختلفين ليتفرغ لعدو واحد، فعقد معاهدة مع إمارة (غلطة) المجاورة للقسطنطينية من الشرق ويفصل بينهما مضيق (القرن الذهبي) ، كما عقد معاهدات مع (المجد) و (البندقية) وهما من الأمارات الأوروبية المجاورة ، ولكن هذه المعاهدات لم تصمد حينما بدأ الهجوم الفعلي على القسطنطينية ، حيث وصلت قوات من تلك المدن وغيرها للمشاركة في الدفاع عن القسطنطينية مشاركة لبني عقيدتهم من النصارى متناسين عهودهم ومواثيقهم مع المسلمين.
في هذه الأثناء التي كان السلطان يعد العدة فيها للفتح استمات الإمبراطور البيزنطي في محاولاته لثنيه عن هدفه ، بتقديم الأموال والهدايا المختلفة إليه ، بمحاولة رشوة بعض مستشاريه ليؤثروا على قراره ولكن السلطان كان عازماً على تنفيذ مخططه ولم تثنه هذه الأمور عن هدفه ، ولما رأى الإمبراطور البيزنطي شدة عزيمة السلطان على تنفيذ هدفه عمد إلى طلب المساعدات من مختلف الدول والمدن الأوربية وعلى رأسها البابا زعيم المذهب الكاثوليكي ، في الوقت الذي كانت فيه كنائس الدولة البيزنطية وعلى رأسها القسطنطينية تابعة للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وكان بينهما عداء شديد ، وقد اضطر الإمبراطور لمجاملة البابا بأن يتقرب إليه ويظهر له استعداده للعمل على توحيد الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية لتصبح خاضعة له ، في الوقت الذي لم يكن الأرثوذكس يرغبون في ذلك ، وقد قام البابا بناءً على ذلك بإرسال مندوب منه إلى القسطنطينية ، خطب في كنيسة آيا صوفيا ودعا للبابا وأعلن توحيد الكنيستين ، مما أغضب جمهور الأرثوذكس في المدينة ، وجعلهم يقومون بحركة مضادة لهذا العمل الإمبراطوري الكاثوليكي المشترك ، حتى قال بعض زعماء الأرثوذكس : ( إنني أفضل أن أشاهد في ديار البيزنط عمائم الترك على أن أشاهد القبعة اللاتينية).

الهجوم:

كان السلطان الفاتح يكمل استعدادات القسطنطينية ويعرف أخبارها ويجهز الخرائط اللازمة لحصارها ، كما كان يقوم بنفسه بزيارات استطلاعية يشاهد فيها استحكامات القسطنطينية وأسوارها ، وقد عمل السلطان على تمهيد الطريق بين أدرنة والقسطنطينية لكي تكون صالحة لجر المدافع العملاقة خلالها إلى القسطنطينية ، وقد تحركت المدافع من أدرنة إلى قرب القسطنطينية ، في مدة شهرين حيث تمت حمايتها بقسم من الجيش حتى وصلت الأجناد العثمانية يقودها الفاتح بنفسه إلى مشارف القسطنطينية في يوم الخميس 26 ربيع الأول 857هـ الموافق 6 أبريل 1453م ، فجمع الجند وكانوا قرابة مائتين وخمسين ألف جندي ، فخطب فيهم خطبة قوية حثهم فيها على الجهاد وطلب النصر أو الشهادة ، وذكرهم فيها بالتضحية وصدق القتال عند اللقاء ، وقرأ عليهم الآيات القرآنية التي تحث على ذلك ، كما ذكر لهم الأحاديث النبوية التي تبشر بفتح القسطنطينية وفضل الجيش الفاتح لها وأميره ، وما في فتحها من عز الإسلام والمسلمين ، وقد بادر الجيش بالتهليل والتكبير والدعاء.
وكان العلماء مبثوثين في صفوف الجيش مقاتلين ومجاهدين مما أثر في رفع معنوياتهم حتى كان كل جندي ينتظر القتال بفارغ الصبر ليؤدي ما عليه من واجب.
وفي اليوم التالي قام السلطان بتوزيع جيشه البري أمام الأسوار الخارجية للمدينة، مشكلاً ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية تمكنت من إحكام الحصار البري حول مختلف الجهات، كما أقام الفاتح جيوشاً احتياطية خلف الجيوش الرئيسية، وعمل على نصب المدافع أمام الأسوار، ومن أهمها المدفع السلطاني العملاق الذي أقيم أمام باب طب قابي، كما وضع فرقاً للمراقبة في مختلف المواقع المرتفعة والقريبة من المدينة، وفي نفس الوقت انتشرت السفن العثمانية في المياه المحيطة بالمدينة، إلا أنها لم تستطع الوصول إلى القرن الذهبي بسبب وجود السلسلة الضخمة التي منعت أي سفينة من دخوله بل وتدمر كل سفينة تحاول الدنو والاقتراب، واستطاع الأسطول العثماني أن يستولي على جزر الأمراء في بحر مرمرة.
وكانت المدفعية العثمانية تطلق مدافعها من مواقع مختلفة نحو المدينة، وكان لقذائفها ولصوتها الرهيب دور كبير في إيقاع الرعب في قلوب البيزنطيين، وقد تمكنت من تحطيم بعض الأسوار حول المدينة، ولكن المدافعين كانوا سرعان ما يعيدون بناء الأسوار وترميمها.
ولم تنقطع المساعدات المسيحية من أووربا، ووصلت إمدادات من (جنوة ) مكونة من خمس سفن وكان يقودها القائد الجنوي ( جستنيان) يرافقه سبعمائة مقاتل متطوع من دول أوربية متعددة، واستطاعت سفنهم أن تصل إلى العاصمة البيزنطية العتيقة بعد مواجهة بحرية مع السفن العثمانية المحاصرة للمدينة، وكان لوصول هذه القوات أثر كبير في رفع معنويات البيزنطيين، وعين قائدها ( جستنيان ) قائداً عاماً للقوات المدافعة عن المدينة.
وقد حاولت القوات البحرية العثمانية تخطي السلسلة الضخمة التي تتحكم في مدخل القرن الذهبي والوصول بالسفن الإسلامية إليه ، وأطلقوا سهامهم على السفن الأوروبية والبيزنطية ولكنهم فشلوا في تحقيق مرادهم، لم يكل القس ورجال الدين النصارى، فكانوا يطوفون بشوارع المدينة، وأماكن التحصين ويحرضون المسيحيين على الثبات والصبر، ويشجعون الناس على الذهاب إلى الكنائس ودعاء المسيح والسيدة والعذراء أن يخلصوا المدينة، وأخذ الإمبراطور قسطنطين يتردد بنفسه على كنيسة أيا صوفيا لهذا الهدف.

طلب تسليم المدينة:

تسليم المدنية تسليماً، وأنه في هذه الحالة لن يتعرض أحد من أهلها ولا كنائسها للأذى، وكان مضمون الرسالة: ( فليسلم لي إمبراطوركم مدينة القسطنطينية وأقسم بأن جيشي لن يتعرض لأحد في نفسه وماله وعرضه، ومن شاء بقي في المدينة وعاش فيها في أمن وسلام، ومن شاء رحل عنها حيث أراد في أمن وسلام أيضاً).
كان الحصار لا يزال ناقصاً ببقاء مضيق القرن الذهبي في أيدي البحرية البيزنطية، ومع ذلك فإن الهجوم العثماني كان مستمراً دون هوادة حيث أظهر جنود الانكشارية شجاعة فائقة، وبسالة نادرة، فكانوا يقدمون على الموت دون خوف في أعقاب كل قصف مدفعي، وفي يوم 18 أبريل تمكنت المدافع العثمانية من فتح ثغرة في الأسوار البيزنطية عند (وادي ليكوس) في الجزء الغربي من الأسوار، فاندفع إليها الجنود العثمانيون بكل بسالة محاولين اقتحام المدينة من الثغرة، كما حالوا اقتحام الأسوار الأخرى بالسلالم التي ألقوها عليها، ولكن المدافعين عن المدينة بقيادة (جستنيان) استماتوا في الدفاع عن الثغرة والأسوار، واشتد القتال بين الطرفين، وكانت الثغرة ضيقة وكثرت السهام والنبال والمقذوفات على الجنود المسلمين ، ومع ضيق المكان وشدة مقاومة الأعداء وحلول الظلام أصدر الفاتح أوامره للمهاجمين بالانسحاب بعد أن أثاروا الرعب في قلوب أعدائهم متحينين فرصة أخرى للهجوم.
وفي اليوم نفسه حاولت بعض السفن العثمانية اقتحام القرن الذهبي بتحطيم السلسلة الحاجزة عنه، ولكن السفن البيزنطية والأوروبية المشتركة، إضافة إلى الفرق الدفاعية المتمركزة خلف السلسلة الضخمة من المدافعين عن مدخل الخليج، استطاعوا جميعاً من صد السفن الإسلامية وتدمير بعضها، فاضطرت بقية السفن إلى العودة بعد أن فشلت في تحقيق مهمتها.
بعد هذه المعركة بيومين وقعت معركة أخرى بين البحرية العثمانية وبعض السفن الأوروبية التي حاولت الوصول إلى الخليج، حيث بذلت السفن الإسلامية جهوداً كبيرة لمنعها، أشرف الفاتح بنفسه على المعركة من على الساحل وكان قد أرسل إلى قائد الأسطول وقال له: (إما أن تستولي على هذه السفن وإما أن تغرقها، إذا لم توفق في ذلك فلا ترجع إلينا حياً) لكن السفن الأوروبية نجحت في الوصول إلى هدفها ولم تتمكن السفن العثمانية من منعها، رغم الجهود العظيمة المبذولة لذلك، وبالتالي غضب السلطان محمد الفاتح غضباً شديداً فعزل قائد الأسطول بعد ما رجع إلى مقر قيادته واستدعاه وعنف محمد الفاتح قائد الأسطول ( بالطه أوغلي ) وعنفه واتهمه بالجبن، وتأثر( بالطة أو غلي ) لهذا قال: (إني استقبل الموت بجنان ثابت، ولكن يؤلمني أن أموت وأنا متهم بمثل هذه التهمة. لقد قاتلت أنا ورجالي بكل ما كان في وسعنا من حيلة وقوة، ورفع طرف عمامته عن عينه المصابة). أدرك محمد الفاتح عند ذلك أن الرجل قد أعذر، فتركه ينصرف واكتفى بعزله من منصبه، وجعل مكانه حمزة باشا.

عبقرية حربية فذة:

لاحت للسلطان فكرة بارعة وهي نقل السفن من مرساها في (بشكطاش) إلى القرن الذهبي، وذلك بجرها على الطرق البري الواقع بين الميناءين مبتعداً عن ( حي غلطة ) خوفاً على سفنه من الجنوبيين ، وقد كانت المسافة بين الميناء نحو ثلاثة أميال ، ولم تكن أرضاً مبسوطة سهلة ولكنها كانت وهاداً وتلالاً غير ممهدة.
جمع محمد الفاتح أركان حربه وعرض عليهم فكرته، وحدد لهم مكان معركته القادمة، فتلقى منهم كل تشجيع، وأعربوا عن إعجابهم بها.
بدأ تنفيذ الخطة، وأمر السلطان محمد الثاني فمهدت الأرض وسويت في ساعات قليلة وأتى بألواح من الخشب دهنت بالزيت والشحم، ثم وضعت على الطريق الممهد بطريقة يسهل بها انزلاج السفن وجرها، وكان أصعب جزء من المشروع هو نقل السفن على انحدار التلال المرتفعة ، إلا أنه بصفة عامة كانت السفن العثمانية صغيرة الحجم خفيفة الوزن.
وجرت السفن من البسفور إلى البر حيث سحبت على تلك الأخشاب المدهونة بالزيت مسافة ثلاثة أميال ، حتى وصلت إلى نقطة آمنة فأنزلت في القرن الذهبي ، وتمكن العثمانيون في تلك الليلة من سحب أكثر من سبعين سفينة وإنزالها في القرن الذهبي على حين غفلة من العدو ، بطريقة لم يسبق إليها السلطان الفاتح قبل ذلك ، وقد كان يشرف بنفسه على العملية التي جرت في الليل بعيداً عن أنظار العدو ومراقبته.
وقد تم كل ذلك في ليلة واحدة ، واستيقظ أهل المدينة البائسة صباح يوم 22 أبريل على تكبيرات العثمانيين المدوية ، وهتافاتهم المتصاعدة ، وأناشيدهم الإيمانية العالية ، في القرن الذهبي ، وفوجئوا بالسفن العثمانية وهي تسيطر على ذلك المعبر المائي ، ولم يعد هناك حاجز مائي بين المدافعين عن القسطنطينية وبين الجنود العثمانيين ، ولقد عبر أحد المؤرخين البيزنطيين عن عجبهم من هذا العمل فقال : (ما رأينا ولا سمعنا من قبل بمثل هذا الشيء الخارق ، محمد الفاتح يحول الأرض إلى بحار وتعبر سفنه فوق قمم الجبال بدلاً من الأمواج ، لقد فاق محمد الثاني بهذا العمل الإسكندر الأكبر).ظهر اليأس في أهل القسطنطينية وكثرت الإشاعات والتنبؤات بينهم، وانتشرت شائعة تقول: ستسقط القسطنطينية عندما ترى سفن تمخر اليابسة.
وكان لوجود السفن الإسلامية في القرن الذهبي دور كبير في إضعاف الروح المعنوية لدى المدافعين عن المدينة الذين اضطروا لسحب قوات كبيرة من المدافعين عن الأسوار الأخرى لكي يتولوا الدفاع عن الأسوار الواقعة على القرن الذهبي إذ أنها كانت أضعف الأسوار، ولكنها في السابق تحميها المياه، مما أوقع الخلل في الدفاع عن الأسوار الأخرى.
وقد حاول الإمبراطور البيزنطي تنظيم أكثر من عملية لتدمير الأسطول العثماني في القرن الذهبي إلا أن محاولاته باء جميعها بالفشل.
استمر العثمانيون في دك نقاط دفاع المدينة وأسوارها بالمدافع ، وحاولوا تسلق أسوارها ، وفي الوقت نفسه انشغل المدافعون عن المدينة في بناء وترميم ما يتهدم من أسوار مدينتهم ورد ا لمحاولات المكثفة لتسلق الأسوار مع استمرار الحصار عليهم مما زاد في مشقتهم وتبعهم وإرهاقهم وشغل ليلهم مع نهارهم وأصابهم اليأس.
حتي ان العثمانيون وضعوا مدافع خاصة على الهضاب المجاورة للبسفور والقرن الذهبي، أخذت تدمر السفن البيزنطية والمتعاونة معها في القرن الذهبي والبسفور والمياه المجاورة مما عرقل حركة سفنهم وأصابها بالشلل تماماً.

الحرب نفسية أيضاً:

شرع السلطان محمد الفاتح في نصب المدافع القوية على الهضاب الواقعة خلف (غلطة)، وبدأت هذه المدافع في دفع قذائفها الكثيفة نحو الميناء وأصابت إحدى القذائف سفينة تجارية فأغرقتها في الحال ، فخافت السفن الأخرى واضطرت للفرار ، واتخذت من أسوار (غلطة) ملجأ لها ، وظل الهجوم العثماني البري في موجات خاطفة وسريعة هجمة تلوى الأخرى، وكان السلطان محمد الفاتح يوالي الهجمات وإطلاق القذائف في البر والبحر دون انقطاع ليلاً ونهاراً من أجل إنهاك قوى المحاصرين ، وعدم تمكينهم من أن ينالوا أي قسط من راحة وهدوء بال ، وهكذا أصبحت عزائمهم ضعيفة ونفوسهم مرهقة كليلة ، وأعصابهم متوترة مجهدة تثور لأي سبب.
اضطر الإمبراطور ( قسطنطين )إلى عقد مؤتمر ثاني، اقترح فيه أحد القادة مباغتة العثمانيين بهجوم شديد عنيف لفتح ثغرة توصلهم بالعالم الخارجي وبينما هو في مجلسهم يتدارسون هذا الاقتراح، قطع عليهم أحد الجنود اجتماعهم وأعلمهم بأن العثمانيين شنوا هجوماً شديداً مكثفاً على وادي( ليكونس )، فترك قسطنطين الاجتماع ووثب على فرسه، واستدعى الجند الاحتياطي ودفع بهم إلى مكان القتال ، واستمر القتال إلى آخر الليل حتى انسحب العثمانيون.
لجأ العثمانيون إلى طريقة عجيبة في محاولة دخول المدينة حيث عملوا على حفر أنفاق تحت الأرض من مناطق مختلفة إلى داخل المدينة وسمع سكانها ضربات شديدة تحت الأرض أخذت تقترب من داخل المدينة بالتدريج، فأسرع الإمبراطور بنفسه ومعه قواده ومستشاروه إلى ناحية الصوت وأدركوا أن العثمانيين يقومون بحفر أنفاق تحت الأرض، للوصول إلى داخل المدينة، فقرر المدافعون الإعداد لمواجهتها بحفر أنفاق مماثلة مقابل أنفاق المهاجمين دون أن يعلموا، حتى إذا وصل العثمانيون إلى الأنفاق التي أعدت لهم ظنوا أنهم وصلوا إلى سراديب خاصة وسرية تؤدي إلى داخل المدينة ثم سرعان ما يقابلهم الروم بالنفط المحترق والمواد الملتهبة.
لكن هذا الفشل لم يفت في عضد العثمانيين، فعاودوا حفر أنفاق أخرى، وفي مواضع مختلفة، من المنطقة الممتدة بين (أكرى فبو) وشاطئ القرن الذهبي وكانت مكاناً ملائماً للقيام بمثل هذا العمل، وظلوا على ذلك حتى أواخر أيام الحصار، وقد أصاب أهل القسطنطينية من جراء ذلك خوف عظيم وفزع لا يوصف حتى صاروا يتوهمون أن أصوات أقدامهم وهو يمشون إن هي أصوات خفية لحفر يقوم به العثمانيون ويملئون المدينة ، فكانوا يتلفتون يمنة ويسرة ، ويشيرون هنا وهناك في فزع ويقولون : (هذا تركي ، … هذا تركي) ويجرون هرباً من أشباح يحسبونها أنها تطاردهم، وكثيراً ما كان يحدث أن تتناقل العامة اشاعة فتصبح كأنها حقيقة رآها أحدهم وهكذا دخل سكان القسطنطينية فزع شديد أذهب وعيهم، فريق يجري وفريق يتأمل السماء ومجموعة تتفحص الأرض والبعض ينظر في وجه البعض الأخر في عصبية وتوتر.
لم تكن الأنفاق ونقل السفن براً هي الفكرة الجديدة في مثل هذه الحروب وحسب فقد لجأ العثمانيون إلى أسلوب جديد في محاولة الاقتحام وذلك بأن صنعوا قلعة خشبية ضخمة شامخة متحركة تتكون من ثلاثة أدوار، وبارتفاع أعلى من الأسوار، وقد كسيت بالدروع والجلود المبللة بالماء لتمنع عنها النيران، وأعدت تلك القلعة بالرجال في كل دور من أدوارها، وكان الذين في الدور العلوي من الرماة يقذفون بالنبال كل من يطل برأسه من فوق الأسوار، غير أنها لم تفي بغرضها كاملاً اذ استمر عبرها بعض القتال قبل أن يدفعها المدافعون ويسقطونها عن الأسوار.

المفاوضات الأخيرة بين الفاتح وقسطنطين:

أيقن محمد الفاتح أن المدينة على وشك السقوط، ومع ذلك حاول أن يكون دخولها بسلام، فكتب إلى الإمبراطور رسالة دعاه فيه إلى تسليم المدينة دون إراقة دماء ، وعرض عليه تأمين خروجه وعائلته وأعوانه وكل من يرغب من سكان المدينة إلى حيث يشاؤون بأمان ، وأن تحقن دماء الناس في المدينة ولا يتعرضوا لأي أذى ويكونوا بالخيار في البقاء في المدينة أو الرحيل عنها ، ولما وصلت الرسالة إلى الإمبراطور جمع المستشارين وعرض عليهم الأمر ، فمال بعضهم إلى التسليم وأصر آخرون على استمرار الدفاع عن المدينة حتى الموت ، فمال الإمبراطور إلى رأي القائلين بالقتال حتى آخر لحظة ، فرد الإمبراطور رسول الفاتح برسالة قال فيها : (إنه يشكر الله إذ جنح السلطان إلى السلم وأنه يرضى أن يدفع له الجزية أما القسطنطينية فإنه أقسم أن يدافع عنها إلى آخر نفس في حياته فإما أن يحفظ عرشه أو يدفن تحت أسوارها) ، فلما وصلت الرسالة إلى الفاتح قال : (حسناً عن قريب سيكون لي في القسطنطينية عرش أو يكون لي فيها قبر).

سقوط المدينة:

عمد السلطان بعد اليأس من تسليم المدينة صلحاً إلى تكثيف الهجوم وخصوصاً القصف المدفعي على المدينة، حتى أن المدافع السلطاني الضخم انفجر من كثرة الاستخدام، وقتل المشتغلين له وعلى رأسهم المهندس المجري( أوربان )الذي تولى الإشراف على تصميم المدفع، ومع ذلك فقد وجه السلطان بإجراء عمليات التبريد للمدافع بزيت الزيتون، وقد نجح الفنيون في ذلك، وواصلت المدافع قصفها للمدينة مرة أخرى، بل تمكنت من توجيه القذائف بحيث تسقط وسط المدينة بالإضافة إلى ضربها للأسوار والقلاع.
وفي مساء اليوم نفسه أوقد العثمانيون ناراً كثيفة حول معسكرهم وتعالت صيحاتهم وأصواتهم وبالتهليل والتكبير، حتى خيل للروم أن النار قد اندلعت في معسكر العثمانية، فإذا بهم يكتشفون أن العثمانيين يحتفلون بالنصر مقدماً، مما أوقع الرعب في قلوب الروم، وفي اليوم التالي 28 مايو كانت الاستعدادات العثمانية على أشدها والمدافع ترمي البيزنط بنيرانها ، والسلطان يدور بنفسه على المواقع العسكرية المختلفة متفقداً موجهاً ومذكراً بالإخلاص والدعاء والتضحية والجهاد.
وبعد أن عاد الفاتح إلى خيمته ودعا إليه كبار رجال جيشه أصدر إليهم التعليمات الأخيرة، ثم ألقى عليهم الخطبة التالية: "إذا تم لنا فتح القسطنطينية تحقق فينا حديث من أحاديث رسول الله ومعجزة من معجزاته، وسيكون من حظنا ما أشاد به هذا الحديث من التمجيد والتقدير فأبلغوا أبناءنا العساكر فرداً فرداً، أن الظفر العظيم الذي سنحرزه سيزيد الإسلام قدراً وشرفاً، ويجب على كل جندي أن يجعل تعاليم شريعتنا الغراء نصب عينيه فلا يصدر عن أحد منهم ما يجافي هذه التعاليم، وليتجنبوا الكنائس والمعابد ولا يمسوها بأذى ويدعوا القسس والضعفاء والعجزة الذين لا يقاتلون.
وتوجه قسطنطين نحو صورة للمسيح معلقة في أحد الغرف فركع تحتها وهمهم بعض الدعوات ثم نهض ولبس المغفر على رأسه وخرج من القصر نحو منتصف الليل مع زميله ورفيقه وأمينه المؤرخ( فرانتزتس) ثم قاما برحلة تفقدية لقوات النصارى المدافعة ولا حظوا حركة الجيش العثماني النشطة المتوثبة للهجوم البري والبحري.
وفي الساعة الواحدة صباحا من يوم الثلاثاء 20 جمادى الأولى سنة 857هـ الموافق 29 مايو 1435م بدأ الهجوم العام على المدينة بعد أن أصدرت الأوامر للمجاهدين الذين علت أصواتهم بالتكبير وانطلقوا نحو الأسوار ، وخاف البيزنطيون خوفا عظيما ، وشرعوا في دق نواقيس الكنائس والتجأ إليها كثير من النصارى ، وكان الهجوم النهائي متزامنا بريا وبحرياً في وقت واحد حسب خطة دقيقة أعدت بإحكام ، وكان المجاهدون يرغبون في الشهادة ، ولذلك تقدموا بكل شجاعة وتضحية وإقدام نحو الأعداء ونال الكثير من المجاهدين الشهادة ، وكان الهجوم موزعا على كثير من المناطق ، ولكنه مركز بالدرجة الأولى في منطقة وادي ليكوس ، بقيادة السلطان محمد الفاتح نفسه ، وكانت الكتائب الأولى من العثمانيين تمطر الأسوار والنصارى بوابل من القذائف والسهام محاولين شل حركة المدافعين ، ومع استبسال البيزنطيين وشجاعة العثمانيين كان الضحايا من الطرفين يسقطون بأعداد كبيرة .
وبعد أن انهكت الفرقة الأولى الهجومية كان السلطان قد أعد فرقة أخرى فسحب الأولى ووجه الفرقة الثانية ، وكان المدافعون قد أصابهم الإعياء ، تمكنت الفرقة الجديدة ، من الوصول إلى الأسوار وأقاموا عليها مئات السلالم في محاولة جادة للاقتحام ، استمرت تلك المحاولات المستميتة وبعد ساعتين من تلك المحاولات أصدر الفاتح أوامره للجنود لأخذ قسط من الراحة ، بعد أن أرهقوا المدافعين في تلك المنطقة ، وفي الوقت نفسه أصدر أمرا إلى قسم ثالث من المهاجمين بالهجوم على الأسوار من نفس المنطقة ، وفوجئ المدافعون بتلك الموجة الجديدة بعد أن ظنوا أن الأمر قد هدأ وكانوا قد أرهقوا ، في الوقت الذي كان المهاجمون دماء جديدة معدة ومستريحة وفي رغبة شديدة لأخذ نصيبهم من القتال .
كان كل ذلك يحدث بالتوازي مع قتال في المنطقة البحرية مما شتت قوات المدافعين وأشغلهم في أكثر من جبهة في وقت واحد ، ومع بزوغ نور الصباح أصبح المهاجمون يستطيعون أن يحددوا مواقع العدو بدقة أكثر ، وشرعوا في مضاعفة جهودهم في الهجوم ، وكان المسلمون في حماسة شديدة وحريصين على إنجاح الهجوم ، ومع ذلك أصدر السلطان محمد الأوامر إلى جنوده بالانسحاب لكي يتيحوا الفرصة للمدافع لتقوم بعملها مرة أخرى حيث أمطرت الأسوار والمدافعين عنها بوابل من القذائف ، واتبعتهم بعد سهرهم طوال الليل ، وبعد أن هدأت المدفعية جاء قسم جديد من شجعان الإنكشارية (جنود الصاعقة وكانوا خيرة جنود العالم في ذلك الوقت) يقودهم السلطان نفسه تغطيهم نبال وسهام المهاجمين التي لا تنفك عن محاولة منع المدافعين عنها ، وأظهر جنود الإنكشارية شجاعة فائقة وبسالة نادرة في الهجوم واستطاع ثلاثون منهم تسلق السور أمام دهشة الأعداء ، ورغم استشهاد مجموعة منهم بمن فيهم قائدهم فقد تمكنوا من تمهيد الطريق لدخول المدينة عند ( طوب قابي ) ورفعوا الأعلام العثمانية مما زاد في حماس بقية الجيش للاقتحام كما فتوا في عضد الأعضاء .
وفي نفس الوقت أصيب قائد المدافعين( جستنيان ) بجراح بليغة دفعته إلى الانسحاب من ساحة المعركة مما أثر في بقية المدافعين ، تولى الإمبراطور قسطنطين قيادة المدافعين بنفسه محل جستنيان الذي ركب أحد السفن فاراً من أرض المعركة ، وقد بذل الإمبراطور جهودا كبيرة في تثبيت المدافعين الذين دب اليأس في قلوبهم من جدوى المقاومة ، في الوقت الذي كان فيه الهجوم بقيادة السلطان شخصياً على أشده، محاولاً استغلال ضعف الروح المعنوية لدى المدافعين.
وقد واصل العثمانيون هجومهم في ناحية أخرى من المدينة حتى تمكنوا من اقتحام الأسوار والاستيلاء على بعض الأبراج والقضاء على المدافعين في باب أدرنة ورفعت الأعلام العثمانية عليها ، وتدفق الجنود العثمانيون نحو المدينة من تلك المنطقة ، ولما رأى قسطنطين الأعلام العثمانية ترفرف على الأبراج الشمالية للمدينة ، أيقن بعدم جدوى الدفاع وخلع ملابسه حتى لا يعرف ، ونزل عن حصانه وقاتل حتى قتل في ساحة المعركة.
وكان لانتشار خبر موته دور كبير في زيادة حماس المجاهدين العثمانيين وسقوط عزائم النصارى المدافعين ، وتمكنت الجيوش العثمانية من دخول المدينة من مناطق مختلفة وفر المدافعون بعد انتهاء قيادتهم ، وهكذا تمكن المسلمون من الاستيلاء على المدينة ، وكان الفاتح رحمه الله مع جنده في تلك اللحظات يشاركهم فرحة النصر ، ولذة الفوز بالغلبة على الأعداء من فوق صهوة جواده ، وكان قواده يهنئونه وهو يقول : (الحمد لله ليرحم الله الشهداء ويمنح المجاهدين الشرف والمجد ولشعبي الفخر والشكر).

تسامح الفاتح مع المسيحيين:

وفي ظهيرة ذلك اليوم الثلاثاء 20 جمادى الأولى 857هـ الموافق 29 من مايو 1453م ، كان السلطان الفاتح في وسط المدينة يحف به جنده وقواده وهم يرددون ما شاء الله ، فالتفت إليهم وقال : لقد أصبحتم فاتحي القسطنطينية الذي أخبر عنهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهنأهم بالنصر ونهاهم عن القتل والنهب والسلب، وأمرهم بالرفق بالناس والإحسان إليهم ، ثم ترجل عن فرسه واستقبل القبلة وسجد لله على الأرض شكراً وحمداً وتواضعاً لله تعالى.
توجه محمد الفاتح إلى كنيسة( آيا صوفية ) وقد اجتمع فيها خلق كبير من الناس ومعهم القسس والرهبان الذين كانوا يتلون عليهم صلواتهم وأدعيتهم ، وعندما اقترب من أبوابها خاف النصارى داخلها خوفاً عظيماً ، وقام أحد الرهبان بفتح الأبواب له فطلب من الراهب تهدئة الناس وطمأنتهم والعودة إلى بيوتهم بأمان ، فأطمأن الناس وكان بعض الرهبان مختبئين في سراديب الكنيسة ، فلما رأوا تسامح الفاتح وعفوه خرجوا وأعلنوا إسلامهم ، وصلى فيها الفاتح صلاة العصر ، وقد أمر الفاتح بعد ذلك بتحويل الكنيسة إلى مسجد وأن يعد لهذا الأمر حتى تقام بها أول جمعة قادمة ، وقد أخذ العمال يعدون لهذا الأمر ، فأزالوا الصلبان والتماثيل وطمسوا الصور بطبقة من الجير وعملوا منبراً للخطيب ، وقد يجوز تحويل الكنسية إلى المسجد لأن البلد فتحت عنوة والعنوة لها حكمها المختلف في الشريعة الإسلامية.
ثم أمر بدفن الإمبراطور بما يليق بمكانته ، وقد أعطى السلطان للنصارى حرية إقامة الشعائر الدينية واختيار رؤسائهم الدينين الذين لهم حق الحكم في القضايا المدينة ، كما أعطى هذا الحق لرجال الكنيسة في الأقاليم الأخرى ولكنه في الوقت نفسه فرض الجزية على الجميع.
لقد حاول المؤرخ الإنجليزي ( ادوارد شيبرد كريسي ) في كتابة (تاريخ العثمانيين الأتراك ) أن يشوه صوره الفتح العثمانية للقسطنطينية، ووصف السلطان محمد الفاتح بصفات قبيحة حقداً منه وبغضاً للفتح الإسلامي المجيد ، وسارت الموسوعة الأمريكية المطبوعة في عام 1980م في حمأة الحقد الصليبي ضد الإسلام ، فزعمت أن السلطان محمد قام باسترقاق غالبية نصارى القسطنطينية ، وساقهم إلى اسواق الرقيق في مدينة دارنة حيث تم بيعهم هناك.
إن الحقيقة التاريخية الناصعة تقول : إن السلطان محمد الفاتح عامل أهل القسطنطينية معاملة رحيمة وأمر جنوده بحسن معاملة الأسرى و الرفق بهم ، وافتدى عدداً كبيراً من الأسرى من ماله الخاص وخاصة أمراء اليونان ، ورجال الدين ، واجتمع مع الأساقفة وهدأ من روعهم ، وطمأنهم إلى المحافظة على عقائدهم وشرائعهم وبيوت عبادتهم ، وأمرهم بتنصيب بطريرك جديد فانتخبوا ( أجناديوس) بطريكا ، وتوجه هذا بعد انتخابه في موكب حافل من الأساقفة إلى مقر السلطان ، فاستقبله السلطان محمد الفاتح بحفاوة بالغة وأكرمه أيما تكريم ، وتناول معه الطعام وتحدث معه في موضوعات شتى ، دينية وسياسية واجتماعية ، وخرج البطريريك من لقاء السلطان ، وقد تغيرت فكرته تماماً على السلاطين العثمانيين وعن الأتراك ، بل والمسلمين عامة ، وشعر أنه أمام سلطان مثقف صاحب رسالة وعقيدة دينية راسخة وإنسانية رفيعة ، ورجولة مكتملة ، ولم يكن الروم أنفسهم أقل تأثراً ودهشة من بطريقهم ، فقد كانوا يتصورون أن القتل العام لا بد لاحقهم ، فلم تمض أيام قليلة حتى كان الناس يستأنفون حياتهم المدنية العادية في اطمئنان وسلام.
حتي ان التاريخ سجل للأتراك أن ملل النصاري حصلت علي جميع حقوقها في الحكم العثماني وكان لكل ملة رئيس ديني لا يخاطب غير حكومة السلطان مباشرة.
وهكذا فتحت مدينة الروم ، وكان عمر الفاتح آنذاك الخامسة والعشرين عاماً ، وبعد حصار دام خمسين يوماً ، وهي المدينة التي حوصرت تسعاً وعشرين مرة ، وكان بها من السكان آنذاك أزيد من 300 ألف نسمة .
كان لمحمد الفاتح شيخ ومعلم هو الشيخ آق شمس الدين وكان من خيرة علماء عصره في الدين والدنيا .. أرسل ليستدعيه ليكن بجانبه أثناء الهجوم لكن الشيخ كان قد طلب ألا يدخل عليه أحد الخيمة فمنع حراس الخيمة رسول السلطان، غضب محمد الفاتح وذهب بنفسه الي خيمة الشيخ ليستدعيه فمنع الحراس سلطانهم فأخذ الفاتح خنجره وشق جدار الخيمة في جانب من جوانبها ليجد شيخه ساجداً لله سجدة طويلة وعمامته متدحرجة من علي رأسه وشعره ولحيته البيضاوان متدليان علي الأرض ثم رأي السلطان شيخه يقوم من سجدته والدموع تنحدر علي خديه فقد كان يناجي ربه ويدعوه بانزال النصر ويسأله الفتح القريب.
عاد السلطان عقب ذلك الي مقر قيادته فوجد جنوده قد أحدثوا ثغرات بالسور بدأوا يتدفقوا خلالها ففرح السلطان وقال"ليس فرحي لفتح المدينة انما فرحي بوجود مثل هذا الرجل في زمني.
فتحت القسطنطينية وصارت اسلام بول أو مدينة الاسلام وراسل الفاتح أمصار الأرض وجميع بلاد المسلمين بذلك الخبر فابتهج الجميع وأقيمت الأفراح في مصر والشام والحجاز، وهكذا كانت سنة الله دوماً مع قادتنا العظام .. فلا وجود لفاتح مغوار الا اذا كان حوله علماء ربانيون لتعليمه وارشاده بداية من عبد الله بن ياسين مع يحيي بن ابراهيم في دولة المرابطين مروراً بالقاضي الفاضل مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي وأيضاً آق شمس الدين مع محمد الفاتح فرحمة الله عليهم أجمعين.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> رمي... مافيش كلام يتقال
> بجد بشكرك جدااا.. 
> انا بحب النوعية دى من الموضوعات .. بتكون منظمة ودايما بتضيف جديد
> واسلوبك فى العرض طبعا انت عارف رايي فيه 
> جزاك الله خيرا ..


ربنا يخليكي يا نشوى علي التشجيع ده  ::xx:: 
يارب بس الناس تكون متابعة بجد ومبسوطة من الموضوع
أوقات بحس محدش هيرد ولو رد مش هيقرا علي طول  ::(:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *رامى العزيز
> 
> حقيقة موضوع قوى جدا ومؤثر...
> يحكي تاريخ رائع...ومجد ما بعده مجد
> 
> الشكر لك أخى العزيز على ما كتبته لنا 
> حقيقة أنا سعيد جدا بعودتك للكتابة فى المنتدى مرة أخرى
> 
> فى إنتظار إبداعات قلمك
> ...


أخي الحبيب أحمد.
يعلم الله ما في القلب تجاهك.
أشكر لك ثنائك وافر الطيبة والرقة والعذوبة.
يخيل لي أن قليلين للغاية هم من يعلموا كيف كانت حدودنا الاسلامية والي أي مدي جغرافياً وجد من جدودنا وفرساننا من سجد لله فجعلها أرضاً طهورة تنادي أمة الاسلام ودين الاسلام.
الأعظم من ذلك ومن فتوحات المسلمين في أوربا وأنوي الكتابة عنه هي البلدان التي وجد فيها الاسلام ولا نعلم عنها شئ .. مروراً بالهند والصين والجمهوريات السوفيتية وحتي مجاهل افرقيا فأمثال هؤلاء لم يعتنقوه بعد مرور سنابك خيل جدودنا عليهم .. كانوا أبعد عن جيوش خلافاتنا الاسلامية ورغم ذلك اعتنقوه ديناً وأقاموا بلداناً اسلامية سرقها المستعمر منهم وسلمهم للنصاري فأضاع منا بلداناً لا يعرف شبابنا حتي اليوم أن منها ما هو غالبيته مسلمين أو أن أخري كانت يوماً مسلمة وغيرها تنصير المستعمر الأجنبي.
أرجو أن تستمر متابعاً أخي الحبيب

----------


## nariman

*أخى الكريم ابن رشد أو رامى (أنا شايفه الزملاء بيقولوا كده)*
*اعذرنى اول مره بلاحظ الموضوع.. مش عارفه ليه*
*بس قريت شويه ولسه حكمل لانى بعشق النوعيه دى وبحب اقرا فى التاريخ*

*تحيه اخى الكريم على مجهودك الملحوظ فى المنتدى بشكل عام .. حاجه تفرح*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*للرفع و تثبيت الموضوع
بعد اذن اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
حتي يقوم ابن رشد باستكماله 
ليليق بالفتوحات العربية الاسلامية في لوروبا
و ننتظر بشغف باقي المعارك
هكذا وعد ابن رشد في مسابقة معارك اسلامية
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*الصراحة فتحت شهيتي من جديد المسابقة الرمضانية القائم عليها كلاً من ابن طيبة وقلب مصر.
فعزمت على اكمال ما بدأته هنا والله المستعان فهو وحده العالم بكم الوقت الذي يحتاجه موضوع مثل موضوعنا هذا.
بسم الله نكمل..
بدايةً وقبل سرد فتوحات جديدة وسير قادة جدد أود أن أستكمل أخر ما تحدثت عنه وهو فتح مدينة الاسلام مدينة القسطنطينية بذكر أحاديث وخطب القادة قبل الفتح وسرد الرسائل والتبريكات والأفراح التي سادت العالم الاسلامي بعد الفتح لعلنا نتخيل حجم وقع ذلك اليوم على النفوس وعظم تأثيره.




دخول محمد الفاتح المدينة للرسام زونارو

عقد محمد الفاتح اجتماعاً ضم مستشاريه وكبار قواده أثناء حصار المدينة وطلب من الجميع أرائهم .. أشار البعض بالانسحاب ومنهم الوزير خليل باشا محذراً من غضب أوربا النصرانية فيما لو استولى المسلمين على المدينة وما ان سأل السلطان قائده زغنوش باشا عن رأيه حتى استفز في قعدته وصاح بلغة تركية تشوبها لكنة أرناؤوطية "حاشا وكلا أيها السلطان أنا لا أقبل أبداً ما قاله خليل باشا فما أتينا هنا الا لنموت لا لنرجع" أحدث استهلاله هذا وقعاً عميقاً على النفوس وخيم سكون الجميع فواصل "ان خليل باشا أراد بما قاله أن يخمد فيكم نار الحمية ويقتل الشجاعة ولكنه لن يبوء الا بالخيبة والخسران ان جيش الاسكندر الكبير الذي قام من اليونان وزحف الى الهند وقهر نصف أسيا الكبيرة الواسعة لم يكن أكبر من جيشنا فان كان ذلك الجيش استطاع أن يستولى علي تلك الأراضي العظيمة الواسعة أفلا يستطيع جيشنا أن يتخطى هذه الكومة من الأحجار المتراكمة؟ .. قد أعلن خليل باشا أن دول الغرب ستزحف الينا وتنتقم ولكن ما الدول الغربية هذه؟ وهل هي الدول اللاتينية التي شغلها ما بينها من خصام وتنافس؟ هل هي دول البحر المتوسط التي لا تقدر على شئ غير القرصنة واللصوصية؟ ولو أن تلك الدول أرادت نصرة بيزنطة لفعلت وأرسلت اليها الجند والسفن ولنفترض أن أهل الغرب بعد فتحنا القسطنطينية هبوا الى الحرب وقاتلونا فهل سنقف منهم مكتوفي الأيدي بغير حراك؟ أو ليس لنا جيش يدافع عن كرامتنا وعزتنا؟
يا صاحب السلطنة أما وقد سألتني عن رأيي فلأعلنها كلمة صريحة يجب أن تكون قلوبنا كالصخر ويجب أن نواصل الحرب دون أن يظهر علينا أقل ضعف أو خور، لقد بدأنا أمراً فواجب علينا أن نتمه ويجب أن نزيد هجماتنا قوة وشراسة ونفتح ثغرات جديدة وننقض على العدو بشجاعة، لا أعرف شيئاً غير هذا ولا أستطيع أن أقول شيئاً غير هذا"
بدت على وجوه الجميع أمارات البشر والحماسة واتفقوا مع القائد الشجاع فيما رآه فقال السلطان "يجب الاستمرار في الحرب وبالغاية الصمدانية سيكون لنا النصر والظفر"
وبعد اصدار التعليمات الأخيرة كانت خطبة الفاتح "اذا تم لنا فتح القسطنطينية تحقق فينا حديث من أحاديث رسول الله ومعجزة من معجزاته وسيكون من حظنا ما أشاد به هذا الحديث من التمجيد والتقدير فأبلغوا أبناءنا العسكر فرداً فرداً أنا لظفر العظيم الذي سنحرزه سيزيد الاسلام قدراً وشرفاً، ويجب على كل جندي أن يجعل تعاليم شريعتنا الغراء نصب عينيه فلا يصدر عن أحد منهم ما يجافي هذه التعاليم وليجتنبوا الكنائس والمعابد ولا يمسوها بأذى ويدعوا القسيس والضعفاء والعجزة الذين لا يقاتلون" 

أثر فتح القسطنطينية على العالم المسيحي:

تأثر الغرب النصراني بنبأ الفتح وانتاب النصارى شعور الفزع والخزي والألم وتجسم لهم خطر جيوش الاسلام القادمة من استانبول "مدينة الاسلام" وبذل الشعراء والأدباء ما في وسعهم لتأجيج نار الحقد والكراهية والغضب في نفوس النصارى ضد المسلمين وعقد الأمراء والملوك اجتماعات طويلة ومستمرة وتنادى النصارى الى نبذ الخلافات وكان البابا نيقولا الخامس أشد الناس تأثراً بنبأ سقوط القسطنطينية وعمل جهده وصرف وقته في توحيد الدول الايطالية وتشجيعها على قتال المسلمين وترأس مؤتمراً عقده في روما أعلنت فيه الدول المشتركة عزمها على التعاون فيما بينها وتوجيه جميع جهودها وقوتها ضد العدو المشترك وأوشك الحلف أن يكتمل لولا معالجة الموت للبابا بسبب الصدمة العنيفة الناشئة لسقوط المدينة لديه.
تحمس الأمير فيليب دوق بورجونديا والتهب حماساً وحمية واستفز الملوك لمقاتلة المسلمين وحذا حذوه البارونات والفرسان والمتحمسون والمتعصبون وتحولت فكرة محاربة المسلمين الى عقيدة مقدسة وكان محمد الفاتح بالمرصاد لكل تحركاتهم وخطط ونفذ ما رآه مناسباً لتقوية دولته وحمايتها وتدمير أعدائها .. اضطر النصارى المجاورين لمحمد الفاتح في بلاد المورة وآماسيا الى اظهار فرحهم وبعثوا وفودهم للسلطان في أدرنة لتهنئته.
حاول البابا بيوس الثاني بكل ما أوتي تأجيج الحقد الصليبي من جديد فاستعدت بعض الدول ولما حان وقت النفير اعتذرت أخرى بسبب متاعبها الداخلية فقد أنهكت حرب المائة عام انجلترا وفرنسا وأما اسبانيا فهي مشغولة بالقضاء على مسلمي الأندلس وأما جمهوريات ايطاليا فكانت تهتم بتوطيد علاقاتها بالدولة العثمانية مكرهة.
انتهى مشروع الحملة الصليبية وباتت البندقية والمجر وحدهما أمام الدولة العثمانية أما البندقية فأقامت معاهدة صداقة وحسن جوار وأما المجر فقد انهزمت أمام العثمانيين واستطاع العثمانيين أن يضموا الى بلادهم بلاد الصرب واليونان والأفلاق والقرم والجزر الرئيسية في الأرخبيل وتم ذلك كله في فترة قصيرة

أثر فتح القسطنطينية على العالم الاسلامي



عم الفرح والابتهاج ديار الاسلام في ربوع آسيا وافرقيا وأرسل السلطان محمد الفاتح رسائل الى حكام الديار الاسلامية في مصر والحجاز وبلاد فارس والهند يخبرهم بالنصر الاسلامي العظيم وأذيعت أنباء الانتصارات من فوق المنابر وأقيمت صلوات الشكر في العالم الاسلامي أجمع وزينت المنازل والحوانيت وعلقت على الجدران والحوائط الأعلام والأقمشة المزركشة
يقول ابن الياس "فلما بلغ ذلك ووصل وفد الفاتح دقت البشائر بالقلعة ونودي في القاهرة بالزينة ثم ان السلطان عين برسباي أمير آخور ثاني رسولاً الى ابن عثمان يهنئه بهذا الفتح"
أما أبا المحاسن بن تغري بردي فيقول عن فرحة أهل القاهرة"قلت ولله الحمد والمنة على هذا الفتح العظيم وجاء المقاصد المذكور ومعه أسيران من عظماء اسطنبول وطلع بهما الى السلطان (سلطان مصر اينال) وهما من أهل القسطنطينية وهي الكنيسة العظيمة باسطنبول فسر السلطان والناس قاطبة بهذا الفتح العظيم ودقت البشائر وزينت القاهرة بسبب ذلك أياماً ثم طلع القاصد المذكور وبين يديه الأسيران الى القلعة في يوم الاثنين 25 شوال بعد أن اجتاز ورفقته شوارع القاهرةوقد احتفلت الناس بزينة الحوانيت والأماكن وأمعنوا ذلك الى الغاية وعمل السلطان الخدمة بالحوش السلطاني من قلعة الجبل"
وبعث الفاتح برسائل الفتح الى سلطان مصر وشاه ايران وشريف مكة وأمير القرمان كما بعث الى الأمراء المسيحيين المجاوريين له في المورة والأفلاق والمجر والبوسنة وصربيا وألبانيا والي جميع أطراف مملكته.

من رسالة سلطان مصر الى الفاتح:

خطبتها بكراً وما أمهرتها   الا قنا وقواضباً وفوارسا
من كانت السمر العوالي مهره   جلبت له بيض الحصون عرايسا
الله أكبر ما جنيت ثمارها   الا وكان أبوك قبلك غراسا
الله أكبر هذا النصر والظفر   هذا هو الفتح لا ما يزعم البشر

ومن رسالة شريف مكة:

"وفتحناها بكامل الأدب وقرأناها مقابل الكعبة المعظمة بين أهل الحجاز وأبناء العرب فرأينا فيها من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنيين وشاهدنا من فحاويها ظهور معجزة رسول الله خاتم النبيين وما هي الا فتح القسطنطينية العظمى وتوابعها التي متانة حصنها مشهورة بين الأنام وحصانة سورها معروفة عند الخواص والعوام وحمدنا الله بتيسير ذلك الأمر العسير وتحصيل ذلك المهم الخطير وبششنا ذلك غاية البشاشة وابتهجنا من احياء مراسم آبائكم العظام والسلوك مسالك أجدادكم الكرام روح الله أرواحهم وجعل أعلى غرف الجنان مكانهم"



سيف السلطان محمد الفاتح*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه و فضله*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

[B](5) العثمانيون المفترى عليهم أدخلوا الاسلام لأوربا أول مرة واتسعت دولتهم الكونية لتشمل قارات العالم الثلاث حينها



لاشك أن الماسونية والصهيونية العالمية وما ابتدعاه من فكر علماني وما خدع بصنائعهم من قوميين قد ظلموا تلك الخلافة الاسلامية ظلم عظيم.
واني لأحزن كثيراً اذ أرى مناهجنا الدراسية تغفل دورهم اغفال تام .. فعلى حين تقلل من دورهم كثيراً مناهج أولادنا في المدارس وتكتفي بالاشارة الى أن الأتراك ليؤسسوا دولتهم تحصلوا على العمال المهرة من مصر والشام لاقامة درة العالم وقبلته في اسطنبول أو اسلام بول (مدينة الاسلام) كما أسماها المجاهدين الأتراك يتناسوا أن بفضل العثمانيين حمي الاسلام من الشيعة الصفويين والبويهيين واليزيديين وحموا الاسلام من الخلافة العبيدية .
تناسوا أنهم حموا مسلمين الأندلس من التنكيل ونقلوهم الى ديار الاسلام وأنهم حاربو الاسبان والبرتغاليين وطهروا المغرب العربي منهم وحموه بعد أن كاد يضيع الى الأبد هو الأخر بعد ضياع الأندلس.
أقلقوا راحة الاسبان والبرتغاليين ونزلوا على ثغورهم وخططوا مرات لاسترجاع الأندلس الى ديار المسلمين.
تناسوا أنه بفضلهم تصدوا لما أراده ملوك البرتغال والاسبان من الوصول الى قبر المصطفي ونبشه للحصول على جثمان سيد الخلق محمد صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ومقايضة المسلمين به للحصول على امارة القدس في أيدي النصرانية من جديد .. تناسوا أنهم طهروا البحر الأحمر والساحل الافريقي والخليج العربي وحتى قلاع الهند من جيوب البرتغاليين بعد أن نشطوا في فناء العالم الاسلامي السفلي .. تناسوا أنهم أقاموا حامياتهم في الحجاز وقبضوا على جواسيس أوربيين وجدوهم طوافيين بالكعبة يعدوا العدة لمخططات صليبية ما كان ليتخيلها العالم الاسلامي حينها.
غفلنا عن دور هذه الخلافة العظيمة ولم نعلم أبنائنا به واكتفينا بصورة التركي المغرور في أفلامنا الذي يحاربه المصري المطالب للاستقلال أو القوميين العرب سواء في الثورة العربية في الحجاز أو ثورات القوميين في مصر والشام للاستقلال عن خلافة المسلمين.
قد قام ولله الحمد مجموعة من علماء التاريخ من أبناء هذه الأمة بالزود عن الدولة العثمانية من افتراءات الجميع ومن أبرزها ما قام به الدكتور عبد العزيز الشناوي في ثلاث مجلدات ضخمة "الدولة العثمانية دولة اسلامية مفترى عليها" وما قدمه الدكتور محمد حرب مثل "العثمانيون في التاريخ والحضارة" و"السلطان محمد الفاتح فاتح القسطنطينية وقاهر الروم" وما كتبه الدكتور علي محمد الصلابي "الدولة العثمانية" وما كتبه الدكتور موفق بنى المرجة "صحوة الرجل المريض"
فعلاً قد كان الاسلام رجل مريض سينهش عن بكرة أبيه لولا نشأة هذه الدولة.
فهلا أعطيناها حقها؟

ينحدر العثمانيون من قبائل الغز (أوغوز) التركمانية، مع موجة الغارات المغولية تحولوا عن مواطنهم في منغوليا إلى ناحية الغرب. أقامو منذ 1237 م إمارة حربية في بتيينيا (شمال الأناضول، و مقابل جزر القرم). تمكنوا بعدها من إزاحة السلاجقة عن منطقة الأناضول. في عهد السلطان عثمان الأول (عثمان بن ارطغل) (1280-1300 م)، و الذي حملت الأسرة اسمه، ثم خلفاءه من بعده، توسعت المملكة على حساب مملكة بيزنطة (فتح بورصة: 1376 م، إدرين: 1361 م). سنة 1354 م وضع العثمانيون أقدامهم لأول مرة على أرض البلقان. كانت مدينة غاليبولي (في تركية) قاعدتهم الأولى. شكل العثمانيون وحدات خاصة عرفت باسم الإنكشارية (كان أكثر أعضاءها من منطقة البلقان). تمكنوا بفضل هذه القوات الجديدة من التوسع سريعا في البلقان و الأناضول معا (معركة نيكبوليس: 1389 م). إلا أنهم منوا بهزيمة أمام قوات تيمورلنك في أنقرة سنة 1402 م. تلت هذه الهزيمة فترة اضطرابات و قلائل سياسية. استعادت الدولة توازنها و تواصلت سياسة التوسع في عهد مراد الثاني (1421-1451 م) ثم محمد الفاتح (1451-1481 م) والذي استطاع أن يفتح القسطنطينية سنة 1453 م و ينهي بذالك قرونا من التواجد البيزنطي المسيحي في المنطقة. 
أصبح العثمانيون القوة الرائدة في العالم الإسلامي. حاولوا غزوا جنوب إيطاليا سنوات 1480/81 م. تمكن السلطان سليم الاول (1512-1520 م) من فتح العراق:1514 وكل بلاد الشام و فلسطين: 1516 م، مصر: 1517 م، ثم جزيرة العرب و الحجاز أخيراً. انتصر على الصفويين في معركة جيلدران و استولى على أذربيجان. بلغت الدولة أوجها في عهد ابنه سليمان القانوني (1520-1566 م) الذي واصل فتوح البلقان (المجر: 1519 م ثم حصار فيينا)، وفتح اليمن عام 1532إستولى بعدها على الساحل الصومالي من البحر الأحمر واستطاع بناء اسطول بحري لبسط سيطرته على البحر المتوسط بمساعدة خير الدين بربروسا الذي قدم ولاءه للسلطان (بعد 1552 م تم اخضاع دول المغرب الثلاث: الجزائر، تونس ثم ليبيا حيث أخضعت طرابلس في حدود عام 1551). فأصبحت الدولة تمتد على معظم ما يشكل اليوم العالم العربي بإستثناء وسط الجزيرة ومراكش وعُمان بإلإضافة إلى إمتدادها في وسط آسيا وجنوب شرق أوروبا. 

خارطة توضح حدود الدولة العثمانية منذ بدايتها وحتى اضمحلالها:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *أخى الكريم ابن رشد أو رامى (أنا شايفه الزملاء بيقولوا كده)*
> *اعذرنى اول مره بلاحظ الموضوع.. مش عارفه ليه*
> *بس قريت شويه ولسه حكمل لانى بعشق النوعيه دى وبحب اقرا فى التاريخ*
> 
> *تحيه اخى الكريم على مجهودك الملحوظ فى المنتدى بشكل عام .. حاجه تفرح*


العزيزة المهزومة ناريمان  :: 
لعله أول رد وضعتيه موجه لي ردك هذا.
والأن وبعد 6 اشهر من ردك .. الى أين وصلت قراءاتك في الموضوع؟
وهل أعجبتك أم لا؟
يسعدني أن أجد من يشاركني عشق التاريخ يا ناريمان  :: 
وشكراً على كلامك الجميل وأنا والله لو فاضي مكنتوش هتشوفوا مواضيع أو مقالات غير مواضيعي في النقاشات والسياسية والتاريخ والعامة بس هنعمل ايه بقى  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *للرفع و تثبيت الموضوع
> بعد اذن اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
> حتي يقوم ابن رشد باستكماله 
> ليليق بالفتوحات العربية الاسلامية في لوروبا
> و ننتظر بشغف باقي المعارك
> هكذا وعد ابن رشد في مسابقة معارك اسلامية
> في حفظ الله*


وأنا سأنتظر بشغف أكبر كل اطلالة جديدة لك أخي الحبيب
سأسعد بتعليقاتك وأراءك حول كل معروض جل سعادة
ودي ومحبتي

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك أخى ابن رشد
سعيدة باستكمالك للموضوع
وسعيدة اكثر بهذا الموضوع الرائع
لا تعلم مدى ما مررت به من حالة وجد وأنا أُعد لمسابقة المعارك الحربية
وقفت إجلالا واحتراما لكل ما قام به المسلمين في هذا الوقت
عرفت لماذا يكرهننا الغرب ولأي درجة 
فهمت أمورا كثيرة استعصت علي في الوقت الذي لم أقرأ فيه عن بطولاتهم وفتوحاتهم
وبدأ تعلقي بتاريخ العرب في تلك الفترة بالتحديد عندما قرأت موضوعك في البداية ، وبعدها عندما شاهدت مسلسل ملوك الطوائف ورأيت كيف كنا وكيف صرنا
حزنى على الأندلس كبير وكبر هذا الحزن بعد ما عرفت كيف كنا في الأندلس ولمدة 800 عام
يالله على هذا التاريخ
أخى العزيز أوقد شموعا على قدر ما تستطيع
عل يأتي أحد ويرى بنورها كيف كان العرب والمسلمين
علها توقظ وتنير العقول والقلوب الغافلة عن الحق
علها تستفز وتستصرخ فينا ألف صلاح الدين وألف محمد الفاتح

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أهلا بيك أخى ابن رشد
> سعيدة باستكمالك للموضوع
> وسعيدة اكثر بهذا الموضوع الرائع
> لا تعلم مدى ما مررت به من حالة وجد وأنا أُعد لمسابقة المعارك الحربية
> وقفت إجلالا واحتراما لكل ما قام به المسلمين في هذا الوقت
> عرفت لماذا يكرهننا الغرب ولأي درجة 
> فهمت أمورا كثيرة استعصت علي في الوقت الذي لم أقرأ فيه عن بطولاتهم وفتوحاتهم
> وبدأ تعلقي بتاريخ العرب في تلك الفترة بالتحديد عندما قرأت موضوعك في البداية ، وبعدها عندما شاهدت مسلسل ملوك الطوائف ورأيت كيف كنا وكيف صرنا
> حزنى على الأندلس كبير وكبر هذا الحزن بعد ما عرفت كيف كنا في الأندلس ولمدة 800 عام
> ...


لي الشرف والفخر والسعادة أن أكن سبباً دفعك للتعلق بذلك الجزء من التاريخ أختي الطيبة.
هو جزء جميل ولاشك كله مفاخر ومآثر.
آمل أن تستمري معي في القراءة لعل ولعك يزداد بتاريخنا الاسلامي العظيم.
أحاول جاهداً تقديم أهم ما نجهله باختصار شديد وبافادات مثيرة تجذب انتباه القارئ وتستثيره.
لا أعلم هل ينجح مثل ذلك الاسلوب مع الجميع أم أن المنظر العام لكبر الموضوع يخيف كل من يدخل فيخرج باحثاً عن ما هو أبسط وأصغر وأخف!
بالنسبة للأندلس فقد كتبت موضوع فيه النذر اليسير عن ضياعها وعن حال المسلمين فيها بعد ضياعها في موضوع عنونته ب"هلا قرأنا رسائل مسلمي الأندلس وقد استصرخت حكام المسلمين" ذلك وأنا عازم على كتابة موضوع أكبر عن ضياعها وحالنا عن ضياعها لتقريب الصورة بشكل أكثر وضوحاً وايلاماً للأذهان والقلوب.
كما أعتزم كتابة أخر عن معارك المسلمين في أسيا وليكن جزء ثان من سلسلة معاركنا هذه.
وفيه سنتحدث عن فتوحنا في ايران والهند واستعداداتنا للصين فكم منا يعرف عنها شيئاً؟
أختي العزيزة .. حديثك شيق وسأكن سعيداً ان باركتيني برد بعد كل معركة تخبريني برأيك وتعليقك على ما جاء فيها لعلنا نستفيد جميعاً.
خالص شكري ومودتي.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(6) فتح قبرص
فتحناها مرات ومرات
* اعجاز الرسول الغيبي لم يتوقف عند فتح القسطنطينية وبلاد فارس فحسب .. للرسول نبوءة في هذا الفتح .
* حين قبل الملك القبرصي المغرور الأرض بين قدمي برسباي السلطان المملوكي في ذلة وانكسار بقلعة الجبل في القاهرة وفي حضور شريف مكة وملك تونس ورسل آل عثمان وأمراء التركمان.
* العثمانيون أعادوها اسلامية 307 سنة قبل أن يبيعوها بـ 92 ألف جنيه استرليني!



سيطر عليها الأشوريون في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد، تبعهم المصريون، ثم الفارسيون، حتى قدوم الاسكندر المقدوني. ثم عاد المصريون إليها، ثم أصبحت ولاية رومانية إلى أن فتحها المسلمون. 
أدرك المسلمون منذ الخلافة الراشدة الأهمية الإستراتيجية لجزيرة قبرص تلك الجزيرة التي تقع في أقصى شرق البحر المتوسط وتعد من كبرى جزره، ومن الجزر التي تشكل خطرا على الوجود الإسلامي في منطقة البحر المتوسط سواء في الشام مصر وبلاد المغرب أو الأناضول بعد ذلك، فقد كانت الجزيرة من الناحية الإستراتيجية عقبة في طريق التجارة الإسلامية في البحر المتوسط، وخطرا على الوجود الإسلامي في شواطئ المتوسط، وخطرا على قوافل الحجيج، وخطرا على الدولة الإسلامية عند قيام أي حلف صليبي لمحاربة المسلمين، فهي لا تبعد عن الشواطئ التركية إلا أميالا قليلة، ولا تبعد عن سواحل الإسكندرية إلا بأقل من أربعمائة كيلو متر، كما أنها قريبة من سواحل الشام بحوالي مائة كيلو متر.

الفتح الأول 
في زمن عثمان بن عفان

ولذا كانت المحاولات الإسلامية متكررة لإخضاع قبرص، وكانت أول هذه المحاولات في عهد الخليفة الراشد "عثمان بن عفان" رضي الله عنه، حيث استأذنه والي الشام آنذاك "معاوية بن أبي سفيان" رضي الله عنه في القيام بغزوة بحرية إلى قبرص، فوافق "عثمان" واشترط عليه ألا ينتخب للغزو في البحر أحدا من الناس وألا يجبر أحدا على الخروج، وأن من يخرج معه للغزو يكون برغبته الحرة، ولعل ذلك يرجع إلى قلق المسلمين من البحر والقتال فيه؛ لأنهم أهل بادية وصحراء ولم يكن لهم سابق خبرة بالبحر.

تحرك الأسطول الإسلامي من سواحل بلاد الشام بقيادة عبد الله بن قيس إلى قبرص وسار إليها أيضاً أسطول إسلامي آخر من مصر بقيادة عبد الله بن سعد عام (28هـ= 649م)
فتحت قبرص التي كانت تحت سيطرة البيزنطيين  وامبراطورهم آنذاك قنسطانس الثاني . 
وقد صالح أهل قبرص المسلمين على :

1- ألا يقوموا بغزو المسلمين . 

2- أن يعلموا المسلمين بمسير عدوهم من الروم . 

3- أن يدفعوا جزية قدرها سبعة آلاف دينار كل سنة . 

4- وأن يختار المسلمون بطرايرك قبرص .


يقول جبير بن نفير : ولما فتحت قبرص وأخذ منها السبي نظرت إلى أبي الدرداء يبكي، فقلت : ما يبكيك في يوم أعز الله فيه الإسلام وأهله، وأذل الكفر وأهله، قال : فضرب منكبي بيده، وقال : ثكلتك أمك ياجبير، ما أهون الخلق على الله إذا تركوا أمره، بينما هي أمة ظاهرة قاهرة للناس لهم الملك، إذ تركوا أمر الله فصاروا إلى ماترى، فسلط الله عليهم السباء، وإذا سلط الله السباء على قوم فليس له فيهم حاجة.

وفي هذه الغزوة توفيت أم حرام بنت ملحان الأنصارية تحقيقاً لنبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: نَامَ رَسُولُ اللهِِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمًا قَرِيبًا مِنِّى، ثُمَّ اسْتَيْقَظَ يَتَبَسَّمُ . فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِِ مَا اضْحَكَكَ ؟ قَالَ: نَاسٌ مِنْ اُمَّتِى عُرِضُوا عَلَىَّ يَرْكَبُونَ ظَهْرَ هَذَا الْبَحْرَ، كَالْمُلُوكِ عَلَى الاسِرَّةِ. قَالَتْ: فَادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِى مِنْهُمْ . فَدَعَا لَهَا . ثُمَّ نَامَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَفَعَلَ مِثْلَهَا. ثُمَّ قَالَتْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهَا فَاجَابَهَا مِثْلَ جَوَابِهِ الاوَّل. قَالَتِ: فَادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِى مِنْهُمْ، قال: انْتِ مِنَ الاوَّلِينَ، قال : فَخَرَجَتْ مَعَ زَوْجِهَا عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ غَازِيةً اوَّلَ مَا رَكِبَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ الْبَحْرَ مَعَ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ أبي سُفْيَانَ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفُوا مِنْ غَزَاتِهِمْ قَافِلِينَ فَنَزَلُوا الشَّامَ ، فَقُرِّبَتْ إِلَيْهَا دَابَّةٌ لِتَرْكَبَهَا فَصَرَعَتْهَا فَمَاتَتْ.

ودفنت أم حرام في قبرص ولا يزال قبرها هناك.

فتح ثان

وعندما وقعت الفتنة الكبرى بين المسلمين في عهد الإمام "على بن أبي طالب" رضي الله عنه، استغل القبارصة هذه الظروف السياسية التي تمر بها الدولة الإسلامية وامتنعوا عن دفع الجزية، فقام "معاوية" بغزوهم مرة أخرى واستولى على الجزيرة وأسكن فيها عدة آلاف من جند المسلمين، ونقل إليها عددا من سكان مدينة بعلبك بلغ جميعهم قرابة 12 ألف من المسلمين فبنوا المساجد بها ، لكن الظروف السياسية التي عاصرت القتال بين "عبد الله بن الزبير" و"عبد الملك بن مروان" شجعت البيزنطيين على السيطرة على الجزيرة مرة أخرى.

محاولات وفتوحات في عهد الأمويين والعباسيين

وفي 109 هـ أغار الأسطول الإسلامي علي جزيرة قبرص مرة أخري . وذلك على أثر هجمات الروم علي البلاد الإسلامية ، واستمر الصراع بين المسلمين والروم طيلة العصر الأموي .
تكررت المحاولات الإسلامية لإعادة السيطرة على الجزيرة أعوام (130هـ= 748م) و(158هـ= 775م) وفي العصر العباسي شهدت جزيرة قبرص غزواً إسلامياً في عهد هارون الرشيد ، بعد أن نشطت مهاجمة الروم للسفن الإسلامية ، فغزا المسلمون قبرص في سنتي 174 هـ - 190 هـ وهكذا ظلت قبرص محل نزاع بين الروم والمسلمين في العصر العباسي .

قبرص زمن الحملات الصليبية وتهديدات المغول

قبيل البدء بالحركة الصليبية وجه ملك القسطنطينية تقفور أسطولاً الى قبرص عام 965 م فاحتلها حيث أصبحت بذلك سنداً بالغ الأهمية للصليبيين وبعد استرجاع بيت المقدس على يد صلاح الدين اتجه ريتشارد قلب الأسد اليها وجعلها قاعدة له عام 1191 م وفي عام 1198م أصبحت مملكة وأصبح ملكها موجهاً للمغول للقضاء على المسلمين والاحاطة بهم من كل جانب وفي عام 1248 م أصبحت قاعدة الملك لويس التاسع عند غزوه لمصر.
وفي عام 1263م وحد ملك قبرص هيو قبرص وعكا التي كانت لاتزال في أيدي الصليبيين فأصبح مسئولاً عن حماية عكا أخر معاقل الصليبيين في الشرق وفي عام 1291م حرر المسلمين عكا وأضحت قبرص بعدها مركز تهديد دائم للشواطئ الاسلامية لذلك كان الملك الأشرف خليل محرر عكا ينادي دوماً بفتح قبرص غير أن تهديدات المغول أعاقته عن تنفيذ هدفه

قبرص جزيرة للقراصنة والمعتدين

اتخذ القبارصة من جزيرتهم مركزًا للوثوب على الموانئ الإسلامية في شرق البحر المتوسط وتهديد تجارة المسلمين، فقام "بطرس الأول لوزجنان" ملك قبرص بحملته الصليبية على الإسكندرية في سنة (767هـ = 1365م)، وأحرق الحوانيت والخانات والفنادق، ودنس المساجد وعلق القبارصة عليها الصلبان، قتلوا الكثير من سكانها واغتصبوا الكثيرات، وحملوا معهم الكثير من الأسرى. وقد خلد المؤرخ السكندري "النويري" في كتابه "الإلمام" هذه الوقائع، قتلوا الأطفال والشيوخ، ومكثوا بالمدينة ثلاثة أيام يعيثون فيها فسادا، ثم غادروها إلى جزيرتهم، وتكررت مثل هذه الحملة على طرابلس الشام في سنة (796هـ = 1393م).

وظلت غارات القبارصة لا تنقطع على الموانئ الإسلامية، ولم تفلح محاولات سلاطين المماليك في دفع هذا الخطر والقضاء عليه، وبلغ استهانة القبارصة بهيبة دولة المماليك واغترارهم بقوتهم أن اعتدى بعض قراصنتهم على سفينة مصرية سنة (826هـ = 1423م)، وأسروا من فيها، ولم تفلح محاولات السلطان برسباي في عقد معاهدة مع "جانوس" ملك قبرص، تَضْمن عدم التعدي على تجار المسلمين.

وتمادى القبارصة في غرورهم، فاستولوا على سفينتين تجاريتين، قرب ميناء دمياط، وأسروا من فيهما، وكانوا يزيدون على مائة رجل، ثم تجاوزوا ذلك فاستولوا على سفينة محملة بالهدايا كان قد أرسلها السلطان المملوكي برسباي إلى السلطان العثماني "مراد الثاني"، عند ذلك لم يكن أمام برسباي سوى التحرك لدفع هذا الخطر، والرد على هذه الإهانات التي يواظب القبارصة على توجيهها لدولة المماليك، واشتعلت في نفسه نوازع الجهاد، والشعور بالمسئولية، فأعد ثلاث حملات لغزو قبرص، وذلك في ثلاث سنوات متتالية.

حملات برسباي الثلاث على قبرص
قبرص بأيدي المماليك بفضل جند مصر

خرجت الحملة الأولى في سنة (827هـ = 1424م)، وكانت حملة صغيرة نزلت قبرص، وهاجمت ميناء "ليماسول"، وأحرقت ثلاث سفن قبرصية كانت تستعد للقرصنة، وغنموا غنائم كثيرة، ثم عادت الحملة إلى القاهرة.

شجع هذا الظفر أن يبادر برسباي بإعداد حملة أعظم قوة من سابقتها لغزو قبرص، فخرجت الحملة الثانية في رجب (828هـ = مايو 1425م) مكونة من أربعين سفينة، واتجهت إلى الشام، ومنها إلى قبرص، حيث نجحت في تدمير قلعة ليماسول، وقُتل نحو خمسة آلاف قبرصي، وعادت إلى القاهرة تحمل بين يديها ألف أسير، فضلاً عن الغنائم التي حُملت على الجمال والبغال.

وفي الحملة الثالثة استهدف برسباي فتح الجزيرة وإخضاعها لسلطانه، فأعد حملة أعظم من سابقتيها وأكثر عددا وعُدة، فأبحرت مائة وثمانون سفينة من رشيد في (829هـ = 1426م)، واتجهت إلى ليماسول، فلم تلبث أن استسلمت للقوات المصرية في (26 من شعبان 829هـ = 2من يوليو 1426م)، وتحركت الحملة شمالا في جزيرة قبرص، وحاول ملك الجزيرة أن يدفع القوات المصرية، لكنه فشل وسقط أسيرا، واستولت القوات المصرية على العاصمة "نيقوسيا"، وبذا دخلت الجزيرة في طاعة دولة المماليك.

واحتفلت القاهرة برجوع الحملة الظافرة التي تحمل أكاليل النصر، وشقّت الحملة شوارع القاهرة التي احتشد أهلها لاستقبال الأبطال في (8 من شوال 829هـ = 14 من أغسطس 1426م)، وكانت جموع الأسرى البالغة 3700 أسير تسير خلف الموكب، وكان من بينها الملك جانوس وأمراؤه.

استقبل برسباي بالقلعة ملك قبرص، وكان بحضرته وفود من أماكن مختلفة، مثل: شريف مكة، ورسل من آل عثمان، وملك تونس، وبعض أمراء التركمان، فقبّل جانوس الأرض بين يدي برسباي، واستعطفه في أن يطلق سراحه، فوافق السلطان على أن يدفع مائتي ألف دينار فدية، مع التعهد بأن تظل قبرص تابعة لسلطان المماليك، وأن يكون هو نائبا عنه في حكمها، وأن يدفع جزية سنوية، واستمرت جزيرة قبرص منذ ذلك الوقت تابعة لمصر، حتى سنة (923هـ = 1517م) التي سقطت فيها دولة المماليك على يد السلطان العثماني "سليم الأول".

قبرص من أملاك البنادقة

وفي عام (895هـ= 1490م) قام البنادقة بالسيطرة على قبرص وإخضاعها لسيطرتهم

الفتح الأخير لقبرص .. الفتح العثماني

 كان البنادقة يعتدون على سفن الحج والتجارة في البحر المتوسط، كما أن العلاقات كانت قلقة بين العثمانيين والبنادقة في ذلك الوقت رغم وجود بعض الاتفاقيات، ويرجع ذلك إلى طبيعة التنافس التجاري بين الجانبين.

وكان البنادقة يسيطرون على قبرص رغم أن القبارصة ينتمون في غالبيتهم إلى الروم، ولذا تعرضوا لمعاملة قاسية من البنادقة.

وكانت خطورة قبرص الإستراتيجية على الدولة العثمانية إذا دخلت الدولة العثمانية في حرب ضد البندقية، فقرب قبرص من الأراضي والشواطئ العثمانية بدرجة كبيرة يجعلها رأس حربة ضد أماكن متعددة في الدولة العثمانية في الأناضول ومصر والشام وشمال إفريقيا، خاصة أن هناك تاريخا من العلاقات الدامية بين الدولة العثمانية والبندقية في البحر المتوسط.

وقد نشأت فكرة فتح قبرص عند السلطان سليم الثاني بمشورة عدد من كبار رجال الدولة، ورغم ذلك فإن بعض الشخصيات العثمانية الكبيرة كانت تخشى من فتح قبرص وترى أن الممالك النصرانية لن تمرر هذا الفتح بسهولة للدولة العثمانية، خاصة أن الدولة العثمانية كانت تعاني من حالة من التراجع بعد وفاة القانوني، وأن الحرب إذا قامت فلن تقتصر على الدولة العثمانية والبندقية فقط، بل لا بد أن تمتد لتصبح حربا بين أوربا والعثمانيين في وقت حرج بالنسبة للعثمانيين، وأن الحرب مع البندقية لا بد أن تقود إلى تكوين تحالف مسيحي ضخم ضد العثمانيين.

ولكن السلطان حزم الأمر في المسألة وتم استصدار فتوى شرعية تقول بأن قبرص كانت بلدا إسلاميا، وأن البنادقة استولوا عليها، وأن الواجب إخراجهم من تلك الأراضي التي كانت خاضعة في وقت سابق للمسلمين، وهو ما يعطي العثمانيين شرعية في الحرب.

رتب العثمانيون لعملية فتح قبرص استعدادات كبيرة خاصة في الجانب البحري نظرا لما يتمتع به البنادقة من شهرة في القتال البحري، وامتلاكهم لأسطول بحري قوي، والتوقعات العثمانية تؤكد أنهم لا بد أن يحصلوا على معونات وإمدادات من الممالك المسيحية، ولذا جمعت الدولة العثمانية أكبر عدد من السفن في تاريخها حتى ذلك الوقت، حيث خصصت حوالي 400 سفينة لهذه المهمة، وظهر أسطول الاستطلاع العثماني أمام سواحل قبرص في ( رمضان 977 هـ= مارس 1570م).

أما الأسطول السلطاني بقيادة "داماد بيالة باشا" فقد أقلع من إستانبول في (1 من ذي الحجة 977 هـ= 15 من مايو 1570)، وتولى قيادة الجيش البري الوزير "لالا مصطفى باشا"، وكان الجيش العثماني مكونا من 60 ألف مقاتل بري، والبقية من مقاتلي البحر العثمانيين، وشارك في هذا الفتح عدد من مشاهير القادة العثمانيين مثل "خير الدين باربروسا باشا" و"عروج باشا" أكبر قادة البحر في ذلك الوقت.

وقد استطاع الأسطول العثماني أن يدخل ميناء "ليماسول" في (18 من المحرم 978 هـ=1 من يوليو 1570م) ولم تمض إلا أسابيع قليلة حتى بدأ العثمانيون في عملياتهم العسكرية والبحرية في قبرص التي استمرت ثلاثة عشر شهرا، وبدأ العثمانيون في محاصرة مدينة "لفكوشة" التي كان بداخلها عشرة آلاف جندي بندقي، وبها 15 مدفعا وتمكن العثمانيون من فتحها بعد حصار ومعارك استمرت 49 يوما في (29 من ربيع الأول 978 هـ= 9 من سبتمبر 1570م).

وبدأت المدن في قبرص تسقط تباعا، حيث انتقل العثمانيون إلى حصار مدينة "ماغوسا" الشديدة التحصين التي كان بها أكثر من 7 آلاف مقاتل و75 مدفعا و5 من كبار قادة البندقية الأكفاء، إضافة إلى أنها تسلمت كميات كبيرة من المؤن والذخائر، ودخلها 1600 جندي بندقي آخرون، وهو ما جعل عملية حصارها وقتال من فيها عملية مرهقة للغاية، خاصة أن العثمانيين علموا بالتحالف المسيحي الذي عقده بابا روما "بيوس الخامس" في (21 من ذي الحجة 978 هـ= 25 من مايو 1571م) وضم غالبية الممالك والكيانات المسيحية في أوربا.

وأمام هذا الموقف المتأزم من الناحية الإستراتيجية والعسكرية أرسلت إستانبول إلى المقاتلين العثمانيين في قبرص إمدادات أخرى، وأبحرت "عمارة" (مجموعة إمدادات بحرية) بحرية عثمانية كبيرة إلى إيطاليا بهدف الحيلولة دون تقديم أي مساعدات للبنادقة المُحاصرين في قبرص، ونجحت هذه العمارة التي كانت مكونة من 400 سفينة في القيام بمهمتها.

أما القائد العثماني "لالا مصطفى" فقد أبقى معه 40 سفينة فقط واستمر في حصار "ماغوسا" حتى سقطت في (10 من ربيع الأول 979هـ=1 من أغسطس 1571م) بعد 13 شهرا من القتال والحصار، وقام العثمانيون بإسكان عدد كبير من سكان الأناضول في قبرص، وهو ما أدى إلى زيادة سكان قبرص بنسبة كبيرة، فقد كان عدد سكانها عند الفتح العثماني حوالي 120 ألف نسمة فارتفع إلى حوالي 360 ألف نسمة، وكان العثمانيون يطلقون على قبرص "يشيل أدة" أي الجزيرة الخضراء.

واستمرت السيطرة العثمانية على قبرص حوالي 307 أعوام، حتى تنازلت عنها الدولة العثمانية لبريطانيا سنة (1296هـ=1878م) مقابل مبلغ مالي يُقدر بحوالي 92 ألف جنيه إسترليني تحت الضغط الانجليزي مع التعهد بأن تحمي انجلترا الأراضي العثمانية من أي هجوم خارجي.

المشكلة القبرصية والرغبة في ازاحة المسلمين والأتراك عنها

ما ان استتب الأمر للانجليز في الجزيرة حتى عملوا على زيادة هجرة اليونانيين اليها ،وبالمقابل هاجر الأتراك منها ، لا سيما في فترةالحرب العالمية الأولى
 تنازلت بريطانيا عن تبعية قبرص لها في معاهدة لوزان ، وتعاقبت الاصطدامات بعد ذلك بين الطائفتين التركية واليونانية ، وبعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية طالب القبارصة الاتراك باستقلال الجزيرة .

وبرز في هذه الاثناء الاسقف مكاريوس وطالب بوحدة الجزيرة ،وحاولت اليونان التدخل لضم الجزيرة إليها ، وعرضت القضية على هيئة الأمم المتحدة عدة مرات ، ولم تصل إلى نتيجة مرضية ، وظهرت المنظمات السرية مثل منظمة (أيوكا) ،وانتشرت أعمال العنف ،وعرضت قضية قبرص مرة أخرى على هيئة الأمم المتحدة في سنة 1367 هـ و لم تصل إلى حل ، و أمام تفاقم حركات العنف ضد المسلمين الأتراك ، اقترحت تركيا تقسيم الجزيرة بينما أصرت اليونان على الاستفتاء ، ونتائجه مضمونة بسبب الأغلبية اليونانية ، وأمام هذه الأحداث عقد مؤتمر زيوريخ بين انرئيس وزراء اليونان ، وتوصل إلى عقد اتفاق ،وينص على أن تكون قبرص جمهورية مستقلة رئيسها من العرقية اليونانية و نائبه من العرقيةالتركية ،ويضم مجلس الوزراء سبعة من اليونانيين وثلاثة من الأتراك ، كما أن المجلس النيابي يضم 70 % من اليونانيين و 30% من الأتراك .

ولم يستمر هذا الاتفاق طويلا ، فتجددت أعمال العنف ضد المسلمين ،واضطرت هيئة الأمم المتحدة إلى إرسال قوات حفظ السلام بالجزيرة، ورغم هذا عادت أحداث العنف مرة أخرى ، وفي الستينات من القرن العشرين ، قام القبارصة اليونانيون بمذابح ضد المسلمين في المناطق الخاصة بهم فأحرقوا 133 قرية و 117 مسجداً 
أرسلت تركيا قوات السلام للدفاع عن الأتراك في سنة 1394 هـ وتكونت حكومة للأتراك في القسم الشمالي من الجزيرة وتشكلت الجمهورية القبرصية التركية الفدرالية في سنة 1395 هـ - 1975 م ،واعترف مؤتمر وزراء خارجية العالم الإسلامي بهذا في سنة 1397 هـ ، و أكد المؤتمر تأييده لاتحاد المنطقتين التركية واليونانية في اتحاد فيدرالي حرصاً على وحدة الجزيرة القبرصية .
وحتى الأن لازال الاتحاد الأوربي يمارس ضغوطات كبيرة على تركيا من أجل الاعتراف بقبرص في أيدي اليونانيين ويجعل منها شريطة تسبق أي مباحثات لدخول تركيا الاتحاد .. يحدث ذلك في غياب عربي تام عن هذه الأزمة.
فهم في الجزء الأخر من العالم ولا شأن لهم ولا رأي!

"لو حد لقى الكم التفصيلي ده من المعلومات عن فتح قبرص في أي موقع يوريهولي وهديله عشرة جنيه"

 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(6) فتح قبرص
فتحناها مرات ومرات
* اعجاز الرسول الغيبي لم يتوقف عند فتح القسطنطينية وبلاد فارس فحسب .. للرسول نبوءة في هذا الفتح .
* حين قبل الملك القبرصي المغرور الأرض بين قدمي برسباي السلطان المملوكي في ذلة وانكسار بقلعة الجبل في القاهرة وفي حضور شريف مكة وملك تونس ورسل آل عثمان وأمراء التركمان.
* العثمانيون أعادوها اسلامية 307 سنة قبل أن يبيعوها بـ 92 ألف جنيه استرليني!



سيطر عليها الأشوريون في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد، تبعهم المصريون، ثم الفارسيون، حتى قدوم الاسكندر المقدوني. ثم عاد المصريون إليها، ثم أصبحت ولاية رومانية إلى أن فتحها المسلمون. 
أدرك المسلمون منذ الخلافة الراشدة الأهمية الإستراتيجية لجزيرة قبرص تلك الجزيرة التي تقع في أقصى شرق البحر المتوسط وتعد من كبرى جزره، ومن الجزر التي تشكل خطرا على الوجود الإسلامي في منطقة البحر المتوسط سواء في الشام مصر وبلاد المغرب أو الأناضول بعد ذلك، فقد كانت الجزيرة من الناحية الإستراتيجية عقبة في طريق التجارة الإسلامية في البحر المتوسط، وخطرا على الوجود الإسلامي في شواطئ المتوسط، وخطرا على قوافل الحجيج، وخطرا على الدولة الإسلامية عند قيام أي حلف صليبي لمحاربة المسلمين، فهي لا تبعد عن الشواطئ التركية إلا أميالا قليلة، ولا تبعد عن سواحل الإسكندرية إلا بأقل من أربعمائة كيلو متر، كما أنها قريبة من سواحل الشام بحوالي مائة كيلو متر.

الفتح الأول 
في زمن عثمان بن عفان

ولذا كانت المحاولات الإسلامية متكررة لإخضاع قبرص، وكانت أول هذه المحاولات في عهد الخليفة الراشد "عثمان بن عفان" رضي الله عنه، حيث استأذنه والي الشام آنذاك "معاوية بن أبي سفيان" رضي الله عنه في القيام بغزوة بحرية إلى قبرص، فوافق "عثمان" واشترط عليه ألا ينتخب للغزو في البحر أحدا من الناس وألا يجبر أحدا على الخروج، وأن من يخرج معه للغزو يكون برغبته الحرة، ولعل ذلك يرجع إلى قلق المسلمين من البحر والقتال فيه؛ لأنهم أهل بادية وصحراء ولم يكن لهم سابق خبرة بالبحر.

تحرك الأسطول الإسلامي من سواحل بلاد الشام بقيادة عبد الله بن قيس إلى قبرص وسار إليها أيضاً أسطول إسلامي آخر من مصر بقيادة عبد الله بن سعد عام (28هـ= 649م)
فتحت قبرص التي كانت تحت سيطرة البيزنطيين  وامبراطورهم آنذاك قنسطانس الثاني . 
وقد صالح أهل قبرص المسلمين على :

1- ألا يقوموا بغزو المسلمين . 

2- أن يعلموا المسلمين بمسير عدوهم من الروم . 

3- أن يدفعوا جزية قدرها سبعة آلاف دينار كل سنة . 

4- وأن يختار المسلمون بطرايرك قبرص .


يقول جبير بن نفير : ولما فتحت قبرص وأخذ منها السبي نظرت إلى أبي الدرداء يبكي، فقلت : ما يبكيك في يوم أعز الله فيه الإسلام وأهله، وأذل الكفر وأهله، قال : فضرب منكبي بيده، وقال : ثكلتك أمك ياجبير، ما أهون الخلق على الله إذا تركوا أمره، بينما هي أمة ظاهرة قاهرة للناس لهم الملك، إذ تركوا أمر الله فصاروا إلى ماترى، فسلط الله عليهم السباء، وإذا سلط الله السباء على قوم فليس له فيهم حاجة.

وفي هذه الغزوة توفيت أم حرام بنت ملحان الأنصارية تحقيقاً لنبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: نَامَ رَسُولُ اللهِِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمًا قَرِيبًا مِنِّى، ثُمَّ اسْتَيْقَظَ يَتَبَسَّمُ . فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِِ مَا اضْحَكَكَ ؟ قَالَ: نَاسٌ مِنْ اُمَّتِى عُرِضُوا عَلَىَّ يَرْكَبُونَ ظَهْرَ هَذَا الْبَحْرَ، كَالْمُلُوكِ عَلَى الاسِرَّةِ. قَالَتْ: فَادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِى مِنْهُمْ . فَدَعَا لَهَا . ثُمَّ نَامَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَفَعَلَ مِثْلَهَا. ثُمَّ قَالَتْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهَا فَاجَابَهَا مِثْلَ جَوَابِهِ الاوَّل. قَالَتِ: فَادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِى مِنْهُمْ، قال: انْتِ مِنَ الاوَّلِينَ، قال : فَخَرَجَتْ مَعَ زَوْجِهَا عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ غَازِيةً اوَّلَ مَا رَكِبَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ الْبَحْرَ مَعَ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ أبي سُفْيَانَ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفُوا مِنْ غَزَاتِهِمْ قَافِلِينَ فَنَزَلُوا الشَّامَ ، فَقُرِّبَتْ إِلَيْهَا دَابَّةٌ لِتَرْكَبَهَا فَصَرَعَتْهَا فَمَاتَتْ.

ودفنت أم حرام في قبرص ولا يزال قبرها هناك.

فتح ثان

وعندما وقعت الفتنة الكبرى بين المسلمين في عهد الإمام "على بن أبي طالب" رضي الله عنه، استغل القبارصة هذه الظروف السياسية التي تمر بها الدولة الإسلامية وامتنعوا عن دفع الجزية، فقام "معاوية" بغزوهم مرة أخرى واستولى على الجزيرة وأسكن فيها عدة آلاف من جند المسلمين، ونقل إليها عددا من سكان مدينة بعلبك بلغ جميعهم قرابة 12 ألف من المسلمين فبنوا المساجد بها ، لكن الظروف السياسية التي عاصرت القتال بين "عبد الله بن الزبير" و"عبد الملك بن مروان" شجعت البيزنطيين على السيطرة على الجزيرة مرة أخرى.

محاولات وفتوحات في عهد الأمويين والعباسيين

وفي 109 هـ أغار الأسطول الإسلامي علي جزيرة قبرص مرة أخري . وذلك على أثر هجمات الروم علي البلاد الإسلامية ، واستمر الصراع بين المسلمين والروم طيلة العصر الأموي .
تكررت المحاولات الإسلامية لإعادة السيطرة على الجزيرة أعوام (130هـ= 748م) و(158هـ= 775م) وفي العصر العباسي شهدت جزيرة قبرص غزواً إسلامياً في عهد هارون الرشيد ، بعد أن نشطت مهاجمة الروم للسفن الإسلامية ، فغزا المسلمون قبرص في سنتي 174 هـ - 190 هـ وهكذا ظلت قبرص محل نزاع بين الروم والمسلمين في العصر العباسي .

قبرص زمن الحملات الصليبية وتهديدات المغول

قبيل البدء بالحركة الصليبية وجه ملك القسطنطينية تقفور أسطولاً الى قبرص عام 965 م فاحتلها حيث أصبحت بذلك سنداً بالغ الأهمية للصليبيين وبعد استرجاع بيت المقدس على يد صلاح الدين اتجه ريتشارد قلب الأسد اليها وجعلها قاعدة له عام 1191 م وفي عام 1198م أصبحت مملكة وأصبح ملكها موجهاً للمغول للقضاء على المسلمين والاحاطة بهم من كل جانب وفي عام 1248 م أصبحت قاعدة الملك لويس التاسع عند غزوه لمصر.
وفي عام 1263م وحد ملك قبرص هيو قبرص وعكا التي كانت لاتزال في أيدي الصليبيين فأصبح مسئولاً عن حماية عكا أخر معاقل الصليبيين في الشرق وفي عام 1291م حرر المسلمين عكا وأضحت قبرص بعدها مركز تهديد دائم للشواطئ الاسلامية لذلك كان الملك الأشرف خليل محرر عكا ينادي دوماً بفتح قبرص غير أن تهديدات المغول أعاقته عن تنفيذ هدفه

قبرص جزيرة للقراصنة والمعتدين

اتخذ القبارصة من جزيرتهم مركزًا للوثوب على الموانئ الإسلامية في شرق البحر المتوسط وتهديد تجارة المسلمين، فقام "بطرس الأول لوزجنان" ملك قبرص بحملته الصليبية على الإسكندرية في سنة (767هـ = 1365م)، وأحرق الحوانيت والخانات والفنادق، ودنس المساجد وعلق القبارصة عليها الصلبان، قتلوا الكثير من سكانها واغتصبوا الكثيرات، وحملوا معهم الكثير من الأسرى. وقد خلد المؤرخ السكندري "النويري" في كتابه "الإلمام" هذه الوقائع، قتلوا الأطفال والشيوخ، ومكثوا بالمدينة ثلاثة أيام يعيثون فيها فسادا، ثم غادروها إلى جزيرتهم، وتكررت مثل هذه الحملة على طرابلس الشام في سنة (796هـ = 1393م).

وظلت غارات القبارصة لا تنقطع على الموانئ الإسلامية، ولم تفلح محاولات سلاطين المماليك في دفع هذا الخطر والقضاء عليه، وبلغ استهانة القبارصة بهيبة دولة المماليك واغترارهم بقوتهم أن اعتدى بعض قراصنتهم على سفينة مصرية سنة (826هـ = 1423م)، وأسروا من فيها، ولم تفلح محاولات السلطان برسباي في عقد معاهدة مع "جانوس" ملك قبرص، تَضْمن عدم التعدي على تجار المسلمين.

وتمادى القبارصة في غرورهم، فاستولوا على سفينتين تجاريتين، قرب ميناء دمياط، وأسروا من فيهما، وكانوا يزيدون على مائة رجل، ثم تجاوزوا ذلك فاستولوا على سفينة محملة بالهدايا كان قد أرسلها السلطان المملوكي برسباي إلى السلطان العثماني "مراد الثاني"، عند ذلك لم يكن أمام برسباي سوى التحرك لدفع هذا الخطر، والرد على هذه الإهانات التي يواظب القبارصة على توجيهها لدولة المماليك، واشتعلت في نفسه نوازع الجهاد، والشعور بالمسئولية، فأعد ثلاث حملات لغزو قبرص، وذلك في ثلاث سنوات متتالية.

حملات برسباي الثلاث على قبرص
قبرص بأيدي المماليك بفضل جند مصر

خرجت الحملة الأولى في سنة (827هـ = 1424م)، وكانت حملة صغيرة نزلت قبرص، وهاجمت ميناء "ليماسول"، وأحرقت ثلاث سفن قبرصية كانت تستعد للقرصنة، وغنموا غنائم كثيرة، ثم عادت الحملة إلى القاهرة.

شجع هذا الظفر أن يبادر برسباي بإعداد حملة أعظم قوة من سابقتها لغزو قبرص، فخرجت الحملة الثانية في رجب (828هـ = مايو 1425م) مكونة من أربعين سفينة، واتجهت إلى الشام، ومنها إلى قبرص، حيث نجحت في تدمير قلعة ليماسول، وقُتل نحو خمسة آلاف قبرصي، وعادت إلى القاهرة تحمل بين يديها ألف أسير، فضلاً عن الغنائم التي حُملت على الجمال والبغال.

وفي الحملة الثالثة استهدف برسباي فتح الجزيرة وإخضاعها لسلطانه، فأعد حملة أعظم من سابقتيها وأكثر عددا وعُدة، فأبحرت مائة وثمانون سفينة من رشيد في (829هـ = 1426م)، واتجهت إلى ليماسول، فلم تلبث أن استسلمت للقوات المصرية في (26 من شعبان 829هـ = 2من يوليو 1426م)، وتحركت الحملة شمالا في جزيرة قبرص، وحاول ملك الجزيرة أن يدفع القوات المصرية، لكنه فشل وسقط أسيرا، واستولت القوات المصرية على العاصمة "نيقوسيا"، وبذا دخلت الجزيرة في طاعة دولة المماليك.

واحتفلت القاهرة برجوع الحملة الظافرة التي تحمل أكاليل النصر، وشقّت الحملة شوارع القاهرة التي احتشد أهلها لاستقبال الأبطال في (8 من شوال 829هـ = 14 من أغسطس 1426م)، وكانت جموع الأسرى البالغة 3700 أسير تسير خلف الموكب، وكان من بينها الملك جانوس وأمراؤه.

استقبل برسباي بالقلعة ملك قبرص، وكان بحضرته وفود من أماكن مختلفة، مثل: شريف مكة، ورسل من آل عثمان، وملك تونس، وبعض أمراء التركمان، فقبّل جانوس الأرض بين يدي برسباي، واستعطفه في أن يطلق سراحه، فوافق السلطان على أن يدفع مائتي ألف دينار فدية، مع التعهد بأن تظل قبرص تابعة لسلطان المماليك، وأن يكون هو نائبا عنه في حكمها، وأن يدفع جزية سنوية، واستمرت جزيرة قبرص منذ ذلك الوقت تابعة لمصر، حتى سنة (923هـ = 1517م) التي سقطت فيها دولة المماليك على يد السلطان العثماني "سليم الأول".

قبرص من أملاك البنادقة

وفي عام (895هـ= 1490م) قام البنادقة بالسيطرة على قبرص وإخضاعها لسيطرتهم

الفتح الأخير لقبرص .. الفتح العثماني

 كان البنادقة يعتدون على سفن الحج والتجارة في البحر المتوسط، كما أن العلاقات كانت قلقة بين العثمانيين والبنادقة في ذلك الوقت رغم وجود بعض الاتفاقيات، ويرجع ذلك إلى طبيعة التنافس التجاري بين الجانبين.

وكان البنادقة يسيطرون على قبرص رغم أن القبارصة ينتمون في غالبيتهم إلى الروم، ولذا تعرضوا لمعاملة قاسية من البنادقة.

وكانت خطورة قبرص الإستراتيجية على الدولة العثمانية إذا دخلت الدولة العثمانية في حرب ضد البندقية، فقرب قبرص من الأراضي والشواطئ العثمانية بدرجة كبيرة يجعلها رأس حربة ضد أماكن متعددة في الدولة العثمانية في الأناضول ومصر والشام وشمال إفريقيا، خاصة أن هناك تاريخا من العلاقات الدامية بين الدولة العثمانية والبندقية في البحر المتوسط.

وقد نشأت فكرة فتح قبرص عند السلطان سليم الثاني بمشورة عدد من كبار رجال الدولة، ورغم ذلك فإن بعض الشخصيات العثمانية الكبيرة كانت تخشى من فتح قبرص وترى أن الممالك النصرانية لن تمرر هذا الفتح بسهولة للدولة العثمانية، خاصة أن الدولة العثمانية كانت تعاني من حالة من التراجع بعد وفاة القانوني، وأن الحرب إذا قامت فلن تقتصر على الدولة العثمانية والبندقية فقط، بل لا بد أن تمتد لتصبح حربا بين أوربا والعثمانيين في وقت حرج بالنسبة للعثمانيين، وأن الحرب مع البندقية لا بد أن تقود إلى تكوين تحالف مسيحي ضخم ضد العثمانيين.

ولكن السلطان حزم الأمر في المسألة وتم استصدار فتوى شرعية تقول بأن قبرص كانت بلدا إسلاميا، وأن البنادقة استولوا عليها، وأن الواجب إخراجهم من تلك الأراضي التي كانت خاضعة في وقت سابق للمسلمين، وهو ما يعطي العثمانيين شرعية في الحرب.

رتب العثمانيون لعملية فتح قبرص استعدادات كبيرة خاصة في الجانب البحري نظرا لما يتمتع به البنادقة من شهرة في القتال البحري، وامتلاكهم لأسطول بحري قوي، والتوقعات العثمانية تؤكد أنهم لا بد أن يحصلوا على معونات وإمدادات من الممالك المسيحية، ولذا جمعت الدولة العثمانية أكبر عدد من السفن في تاريخها حتى ذلك الوقت، حيث خصصت حوالي 400 سفينة لهذه المهمة، وظهر أسطول الاستطلاع العثماني أمام سواحل قبرص في ( رمضان 977 هـ= مارس 1570م).

أما الأسطول السلطاني بقيادة "داماد بيالة باشا" فقد أقلع من إستانبول في (1 من ذي الحجة 977 هـ= 15 من مايو 1570)، وتولى قيادة الجيش البري الوزير "لالا مصطفى باشا"، وكان الجيش العثماني مكونا من 60 ألف مقاتل بري، والبقية من مقاتلي البحر العثمانيين، وشارك في هذا الفتح عدد من مشاهير القادة العثمانيين مثل "خير الدين باربروسا باشا" و"عروج باشا" أكبر قادة البحر في ذلك الوقت.

وقد استطاع الأسطول العثماني أن يدخل ميناء "ليماسول" في (18 من المحرم 978 هـ=1 من يوليو 1570م) ولم تمض إلا أسابيع قليلة حتى بدأ العثمانيون في عملياتهم العسكرية والبحرية في قبرص التي استمرت ثلاثة عشر شهرا، وبدأ العثمانيون في محاصرة مدينة "لفكوشة" التي كان بداخلها عشرة آلاف جندي بندقي، وبها 15 مدفعا وتمكن العثمانيون من فتحها بعد حصار ومعارك استمرت 49 يوما في (29 من ربيع الأول 978 هـ= 9 من سبتمبر 1570م).

وبدأت المدن في قبرص تسقط تباعا، حيث انتقل العثمانيون إلى حصار مدينة "ماغوسا" الشديدة التحصين التي كان بها أكثر من 7 آلاف مقاتل و75 مدفعا و5 من كبار قادة البندقية الأكفاء، إضافة إلى أنها تسلمت كميات كبيرة من المؤن والذخائر، ودخلها 1600 جندي بندقي آخرون، وهو ما جعل عملية حصارها وقتال من فيها عملية مرهقة للغاية، خاصة أن العثمانيين علموا بالتحالف المسيحي الذي عقده بابا روما "بيوس الخامس" في (21 من ذي الحجة 978 هـ= 25 من مايو 1571م) وضم غالبية الممالك والكيانات المسيحية في أوربا.

وأمام هذا الموقف المتأزم من الناحية الإستراتيجية والعسكرية أرسلت إستانبول إلى المقاتلين العثمانيين في قبرص إمدادات أخرى، وأبحرت "عمارة" (مجموعة إمدادات بحرية) بحرية عثمانية كبيرة إلى إيطاليا بهدف الحيلولة دون تقديم أي مساعدات للبنادقة المُحاصرين في قبرص، ونجحت هذه العمارة التي كانت مكونة من 400 سفينة في القيام بمهمتها.

أما القائد العثماني "لالا مصطفى" فقد أبقى معه 40 سفينة فقط واستمر في حصار "ماغوسا" حتى سقطت في (10 من ربيع الأول 979هـ=1 من أغسطس 1571م) بعد 13 شهرا من القتال والحصار، وقام العثمانيون بإسكان عدد كبير من سكان الأناضول في قبرص، وهو ما أدى إلى زيادة سكان قبرص بنسبة كبيرة، فقد كان عدد سكانها عند الفتح العثماني حوالي 120 ألف نسمة فارتفع إلى حوالي 360 ألف نسمة، وكان العثمانيون يطلقون على قبرص "يشيل أدة" أي الجزيرة الخضراء.

واستمرت السيطرة العثمانية على قبرص حوالي 307 أعوام، حتى تنازلت عنها الدولة العثمانية لبريطانيا سنة (1296هـ=1878م) مقابل مبلغ مالي يُقدر بحوالي 92 ألف جنيه إسترليني تحت الضغط الانجليزي مع التعهد بأن تحمي انجلترا الأراضي العثمانية من أي هجوم خارجي.

المشكلة القبرصية والرغبة في ازاحة المسلمين والأتراك عنها

ما ان استتب الأمر للانجليز في الجزيرة حتى عملوا على زيادة هجرة اليونانيين اليها ،وبالمقابل هاجر الأتراك منها ، لا سيما في فترةالحرب العالمية الأولى
 تنازلت بريطانيا عن تبعية قبرص لها في معاهدة لوزان ، وتعاقبت الاصطدامات بعد ذلك بين الطائفتين التركية واليونانية ، وبعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية طالب القبارصة الاتراك باستقلال الجزيرة .

وبرز في هذه الاثناء الاسقف مكاريوس وطالب بوحدة الجزيرة ،وحاولت اليونان التدخل لضم الجزيرة إليها ، وعرضت القضية على هيئة الأمم المتحدة عدة مرات ، ولم تصل إلى نتيجة مرضية ، وظهرت المنظمات السرية مثل منظمة (أيوكا) ،وانتشرت أعمال العنف ،وعرضت قضية قبرص مرة أخرى على هيئة الأمم المتحدة في سنة 1367 هـ و لم تصل إلى حل ، و أمام تفاقم حركات العنف ضد المسلمين الأتراك ، اقترحت تركيا تقسيم الجزيرة بينما أصرت اليونان على الاستفتاء ، ونتائجه مضمونة بسبب الأغلبية اليونانية ، وأمام هذه الأحداث عقد مؤتمر زيوريخ بين انرئيس وزراء اليونان ، وتوصل إلى عقد اتفاق ،وينص على أن تكون قبرص جمهورية مستقلة رئيسها من العرقية اليونانية و نائبه من العرقيةالتركية ،ويضم مجلس الوزراء سبعة من اليونانيين وثلاثة من الأتراك ، كما أن المجلس النيابي يضم 70 % من اليونانيين و 30% من الأتراك .

ولم يستمر هذا الاتفاق طويلا ، فتجددت أعمال العنف ضد المسلمين ،واضطرت هيئة الأمم المتحدة إلى إرسال قوات حفظ السلام بالجزيرة، ورغم هذا عادت أحداث العنف مرة أخرى ، وفي الستينات من القرن العشرين ، قام القبارصة اليونانيون بمذابح ضد المسلمين في المناطق الخاصة بهم فأحرقوا 133 قرية و 117 مسجداً 
أرسلت تركيا قوات السلام للدفاع عن الأتراك في سنة 1394 هـ وتكونت حكومة للأتراك في القسم الشمالي من الجزيرة وتشكلت الجمهورية القبرصية التركية الفدرالية في سنة 1395 هـ - 1975 م ،واعترف مؤتمر وزراء خارجية العالم الإسلامي بهذا في سنة 1397 هـ ، و أكد المؤتمر تأييده لاتحاد المنطقتين التركية واليونانية في اتحاد فيدرالي حرصاً على وحدة الجزيرة القبرصية .
وحتى الأن لازال الاتحاد الأوربي يمارس ضغوطات كبيرة على تركيا من أجل الاعتراف بقبرص في أيدي اليونانيين ويجعل منها شريطة تسبق أي مباحثات لدخول تركيا الاتحاد .. يحدث ذلك في غياب عربي تام عن هذه الأزمة.
فهم في الجزء الأخر من العالم ولا شأن لهم ولا رأي!

"لو حد لقى الكم التفصيلي ده من المعلومات عن فتح قبرص في أي موقع يوريهولي وهديله عشرة جنيه"

 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*هي الناس الوحشة مش بترد ليه؟
ولا الناس مكسلة تقرا؟ 
لو مكسلين أريح نفسي من التعب ده والله  .. محدش هيلاقي التبسيط والخلاصة دي في أي موقع تاني.
لأ وعاملكم head lines كمان  .. عناوين للاثارة .. حاجة كده زي فضيحة الفنان المشهور والفنانة المشهورة علشان الناس تقرا .. مع الاختلاف طبعاً.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مالكش دعوة بالناس الوحشة اللي بتقرا و بتبخل انها ترد
خليك معانا احنا الناس اللي بنقرا بنهم يمكن مش بنرد عشان عايزين المزيد
ما تفهمش ان عدم الرد عدم اهتمام 
و لكن انظر للمشاهدات
سوف تجد متابعة دؤب للموضوع من اناس كثر 
و لكن عدم ردي احيانا ان ما اقوله سوف يكون اقل شانا بكثير من هذا الجمال المعروض
في حفظ الله*

----------


## nariman

> العزيزة المهزومة ناريمان 
> 
> لعله أول رد وضعتيه موجه لي ردك هذا.
> والأن وبعد 6 اشهر من ردك .. الى أين وصلت قراءاتك في الموضوع؟
> وهل أعجبتك أم لا؟
> يسعدني أن أجد من يشاركني عشق التاريخ يا ناريمان 
> 
> وشكراً على كلامك الجميل وأنا والله لو فاضي مكنتوش هتشوفوا مواضيع أو مقالات غير مواضيعي في النقاشات والسياسية والتاريخ والعامة بس هنعمل ايه بقى


*مش فاكره والله يارامى ده أول رد ولا لا* 
*من ساعه لما رجعت تكمل وانا متابعه طبعا وكل شويه أدخل أكمل قراءه*
*موضوع ممتع فعلا ومعلومات مكنتش اعرفها..انا برضه بحب أشوف الأعمال التاريخيه زى قلب مصر ..يمكن اخرها ملوك الطوائف بالاضافه طبعا للكتب ..متعه القراءه أكبر وأعلى بكتير من المشاهده* 

*طبعا بتمنى لك تبقى فاضى كفايه علشان تكمل معانا موضوعاتك الثريه دى*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*(7) فرنسا اسلامية ..
حلم راود الكثير من القادة لم يتحقق، ولو أنه كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من التحقق كما تبين خريطة سير الفتوحات الاسلامية في فرنسا.
خضناها حتى تولوز مرة وحتى بواتييه التي شهدت نهاية نابليون مرة وحتى سانس التي تبعد 30 كم عن باريس نفسها مرة أخرى.
عنبسة بن سحيم الكلبي هو الفاتح المسلم الوحيد الذي وصلت فتوحاته الى قلب أوربا الغربية فهل صادفكم اسمه من قبل؟



أولاً .. مسيرة السمح بن مالك وفتوحاته فيها

توفي الخليفة الأموي سليمان بن عبد الملك في (العاشر من صفر سنة 99هـ = 22 من سبتمبر 717م) وخلفه ابن عمه عمر بن عبد العزيز، فبدأت بلاد الأندلس في خلافته عهدا جديدا؛ حيث جعلها تابعة له مباشرة، شأنها في ذلك شأن بعض الولايات الإسلامية الأخرى، وكانت الأندلس من قبل تابعة لولاية إفريقية، واختار لها واحداً من الرجال الصالحين الأكْفاء القادرين على النهوض بمسئولياتهم في إيمان ونزاهة. وكان الخليفة العادل حريصاً على ذلك أيما حرص؛ فكانت أمور المسلمين شغله الشاغل. 

ولاية السمح بن مالك

وكان ذلك الوالي الكفء الذي اختاره الخليفة لولاية الأندلس هو "السمح بن مالك الخولاني"، تخيّره الخليفة لأمانته وكفاءته وإخلاصه. وتذكر الروايات التاريخية أن من عادة خلفاء بني أمية أنهم كانوا لا يدخلون خزائن بيت المال شيئاً مما يرسله ولاتهم من أموال الخراج إلا إذا شهد 10 من عُدُول الجند في الولاية بأن هذا المال هو المستصفى الحلال لبيت المال، بعد دفع أعطيات الجند والإنفاق على مصالح الولاية وشئونها؛ فلما أقبلت أموال ولاية إفريقية في أحد أعوام خلافة سليمان، كان يصحبها 10 من العدول الذين اختارهم الوالي، وكان فيهم إسماعيل بن عبيد الله، والسمح بن مالك، فلما طلب الخليفة شهادتهم حلف 8 بصحة هذا المال، ورفض الرجلان أن يحلفا على ذلك. وكان عمر بن عبد العزيز حاضراً هذه الجلسة، فأعجب بنزاهة الرجلين وشجاعتهما، فلما ولي الخلافة استعان بهما في إدارة ولايات دولته. 

ولم يقدم الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز على النظر في شئون المغرب والأندلس إلا بعد مضي أكثر من عام من خلافته؛ فقد شغلته أمور الدولة الأخرى عن متابعة ما يجري في الأندلس، وكان يفكّر في إرجاع المسلمين من الأندلس وإخلائهم منها؛ فكان يخشى تغلّب العدو عليهم لانقطاعهم من وراء البحر عن المسلمين. 

غير أن هذه الفكرة تبددت لديه، وعزم على إصلاح أمور الأندلس حديثة العهد بالإسلام، فاختار لولايتها السمح بن مالك، وأمره أن يحمل الناس على طريق الحق، ولا بعدل بهم عن منهج الرفق، وطلب منه أن يكتب له بصفة الأندلس، وأنهارها وبحرها، فلما استقر السمح هناك كتب إليه يعرفه بقوة الإسلام وكثرة مدائنهم، وشرف معاقلهم؛ فلما استوثق الخليفة عمر من أهمية الأندلس، وثبات أقدام المسلمين فيها أولاها من عانيته ما هي جديرة به. ولم يكد السمح بن مالك يتولى أمر الأندلس حتى ظهر أثر كفايته وصلاحه في البلاد، فانتظمت أمورها، ونعم الناس بالأمن والسلام، وتحسنت موارد الدولة، واجتمع له من المال مبلغ كبير منه، استغله في إصلاح مرافق الولاية. 

 وحدث أن قنطرة "قرطبة" الرومانية التي كانت مقامة على نهر الوادي الكبير للاتصال بنواحي جنوبي الأندلس قد تهدمت، واستعان الناس بالسفن للعبور، وكان في ذلك مشقة عليهم، وأصبح المسلمون في حاجة إلى بناء قنطرة متينة يستطيعون العبور عليها من الجنوب إلى قرطبة عاصمتهم الجديدة، ووجد السمح بن مالك أن خير ما ينفق فيه هذا المال هو بناء تلك القنطرة، فكتب إلى الخليفة عمر في دمشق يستأذنه في بناء القنطرة فأذن له، فقام السمح ببنائها على أتم وأعظم ما يكون البناء. وكان لهذه القنطرة أهميتها في تاريخ الأندلس السياسي والفكري، فربطت بين قرطبة بجنوبي الأندلس وشمالي أفريقيا، وكانت من الجمال والبهاء بحيث أصبحت متنزه أهل قرطبة ومدار خيال شعراء الأندلس. 

السمح بن مالك يغزو فرنسا


(وتظهر مسيرته باللون الأصفر كما هو مبين)

بعد أن اطمأن السمح بن مالك إلى أحوال أمور الأندلس، ووثق الخليفة عمر باستقرار المسلمين بها، بدأ السمح يفكر في معاودة الفتح، ورد المتربصين بولايته من أمراء ما وراء جبال ألبرت، فأعد العدة لذلك، وجهز جيوشه لهذه المهمة. 

اخترقت جيوش السمح جبال ألبرت من الشرق وهي تفصل جبال البرانس التي تمتد جنوب غرب فرنسا وتفصل بينها وبين الأندلس ، وتعد حاجزا طبيعيا بين البلدين ، وسيطر على عدد من القواعد هناك، واستولى على "سبتمانيا" في جنوبي فرنسا، وأقام بها حكومة إسلامية جاءت لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور ، وزع الأراضي بين الفاتحين والسكان، وفرض الجزية على النصارى، وترك لهم حرية الاحتكام إلى شرائعهم، ثم زحف نحو الغرب ليغزو "أكوتين" بعد أن اتخذ من " أربونة " قاعدة للجهاد وراء ألبرت . 

وكانت مملكة الفرنج حينما عبر المسلمون إلى غاليا (بلاد الغال – فرنسا) تفتك بها الخلافات والحروب بين أمرائها، غير أن الأمير "أدو" دوق أكوتين كان أقوى أمراء الفرنج في غاليا وأشدهم بأسا، نجح في غمرة الاضطراب الذي ساد المملكة أن يستقل بأكوتين، ويبسط نفوذه وسلطانه على جميع أنحائها في الجنوب من اللوار إلى البرنية. 

فلما زحف السمح بن مالك إلى الغرب ليغزو أكوتين قاومه البشكنس -سكان هذه المناطق- أشد مقاومة، لكنه نجح في تمزيق صفوفهم، وقصد إلى تولوشة تولوز. وفي أثناء سيره جاءت الأخبار بأن الدوق "أدو" أمير أكوتين جمع جيشاً كبيراً لرد المسلمين، وإخراجهم من فرنسا، فآثر السمح بن مالك ملاقاة عدوه على كثرة عددهم عن مهاجمة تولوشة، والتقى الفريقان بالقرب منها، ونشبت بينهما معركة هائلة في 9 من ذي الحجة 102هـ = 9 من يونيو 721م، سالت فيها الدماء غزيرة، وكثر القتل بين الفريقين، وأبدى المسلمون رغم قلتهم شجاعة خارقة وبسالة وصبرًا، وتأرجح النصر بين الفريقين دون أن يحسم لصالح أحد من الفريقين، حتى سقط "السمح" شهيدًا من على جواده، فاختلت صفوف المسلمين، ووقع الاضطراب في الجيش كله، وعجز قادة الجيش أن يعيدوا النظام إلى الصفوف، وارتد المسلمون إلى "سبتمانيا" بعد أن فقدوا زهرة جندهم، وسقط عدد من كبار قادتهم. 

وعلى إثر استشهاد السمح بن مالك اختار الجيش أحد زعمائه "عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الغافقي"، فبذل جهدًا خارقًا ومهارة فائقة في جمع شتات الجيش، والتقهقر به إلى الأندلس، وأقام نفسه واليًا على الأندلس عدة أشهر قليلة حتى يأتي الوالي الجديد، وفي هذه المدة القليلة نجح عبد الرحمن الغافقي في ضبط أمور الولاية، والقضاء على الفتن التي ظهرت في الولايات الجبلية الشمالية. 
انتهت مسيرة السمح بعد أن فتح مدن سبتمانيا وأربونة وبيزارس وآجده ولوديفيه وماغيولون ونييمس.

ثانياً .. مسيرة عنبسة بن سحيم الكلبي وفتوحاته فيها.

(وتظهر فتوحاته ومسيرته باللون الأخضر على الخارطة.)
تولى عنبسة بن سحيم الكلبي أمر الأندلس في (صفر 103هـ = أغسطس 722م)، وكان من طراز السمح بن مالك كفاءة وقدرة وورعًا وصلاحًا، له شغف بالجهاد وحرص على نشر الإسلام وتوسيع دولته، وما إن استقرت الأمور في الأندلس بعد اضطراب واختلال حتى عاود الفتح، وخرج على رأس جيشه من قرطبة، وسار نحو سبتمانيا التي فقد المسلمون كثيرًا من قواعدها، وتابع زحفه شمالاً في وادي الرون، ولم تقف هذه الجملة الظافرة إلا قرب بلدة "سانس" على بعد ثلاثين كيلومترًا جنوبي باريس، وخشي "أدو" دوق أكوتين أن يهاجمه المسلمون مرة أخرى، فسعى إلى مفاوضتهم ومهادنتهم، وبذلك بسط المسلمون نفوذهم في شرق جنوبي فرنسا. 

ولما لم يكن في نية عنبسة الاستقرار في تلك المناطق، فقد عاد إلى بلاده بعد أن أعاد نفوذ المسلمين في مملكة غالة، قاطعًا نحو ألف ميل شمالي قرطبة، وفي طريق العودة داهمته جموع من الفرنجة، فالتحم معها في معركة أصيب أثناءها بجراح بالغة توفي على إثرها في (شعبان 107هـ = ديسمبر 725م)، بعد أن انفرد بين الفاتحين المسلمين بفخر الوصول برايات الإسلام إلى قلب أوروبا الغربية والتوغل كثيراص في الأراضي الفرنسية، وهو شأن لم يدركه فاتح من بعده. 

وقد تكررت محاولات المسلمين لفتح مملكة غالة والاستقرار بها ثم التوسع في قلب أوروبا لنشر الإسلام بها، لكنها لم تلقَ نجاحًا، وكانت آخر تلك المحاولات ما قام به القائد العظيم عبد الرحمن الغافقي.

ثالثاً .. عبد الرحمن الغافقي ونهاية مأساوية لطموحات المسلمين في فرنسا.

(وتظهر فتوحاته ومسيرته باللون البنفسجي)
جاء 4 ولاة للأندلس لم يحكم أغلبهم أكثر من 3 سنين حتى عين عبد الرحمن الغافقي عام 730 م.
قام عبد الرحمن بإخماد الثورات القائمة في الأندلس وعمل على تحسين وضع البلاد الأمني والثقافي. وفي تلك الأثناء قام الدوق أودو بالتحالف مع حاكم إقليم كاتالونيا المسلم عثمان بن نيساء وعقد صلحا بينه وبين المسلمين وتوقفت الغزوات الإسلامية في بلاد الإفرنج. كان الدوق أودو يعلم أن عدوه الأبرز هو تشارلز مارتل -وخاصة بعد معركة طولوشة- وأنه إذا صالح المسلمين فإنه سيأمن هجماتهم من جهة وسيشكلون قوة ورادعا في وجه تشارلز مارتل من جهة أخرى إذ لن يفكر تشارلز في مهاجمته خوفا من المسلمين.

قام عثمان بن نيساء في مالم يكن في الحسبان فقد قام بإعلان استقلال إقليم كاتلونيا عن الدولة الأموية فما كان من عبد الرحمن الغافقي إلا أن أعلن الحرب ضده بصفته خائنا ولم يستثن عبد الرحمن الدوق أودو من هذا الأمر فجهز جيشه وأخضع كاتلونيا لدولته ثم اتجه صوب أراض أودو وحاصر مدينة البردال (بوردو) وغزاها المسلمون وقتلوا من جيش أودو الكثير حتى قال المؤرخ إسيدورس باسينسيز "إن الله وحده يعرف عدد القتلى".

وجد تشارلز مارتيل الوضع في بلاده مناسبا لإخضاع الأقاليم الجنوبية التي طالما استعصت عليه وكان يعلم أن العقبة الوحيدة في طريقه هي جيش المسلمين. كان الجيش الإسلامي قد انتهى بعد زحفه إلى السهل الممتد بين مدينتي بواتييه وتور بعد أن استولى على المدينتين، وفي ذلك الوقت كان جيش تشارلز مارتل قد انتهى إلى نهر اللوار دون أن ينتبه المسلمون بقدوم طلائعه، وحين أراد الغافقي أن يقتحم نهر اللوار لملاقاة خصمه على ضفته اليمنى قبل أن يكمل استعداده فاجأه مارتل بقواته الجرارة التي تفوق جيش المسلمين في الكثرة، فاضطر عبد الرحمن إلى الرجوع والارتداد إلى السهل الواقع بين بواتييه وتور، وعبر تشارلز بقواته نهر اللوار وعسكر بجيشه على أميال قليلة من جيش الغافقي [1]. لقد اختار مارتل بحنكته مكان المعركة وتوقيتها أي أنه أجبر المسلمين على التواجد في المكان الذي يريده لهم.

حصلت بعض المناوشات بين الجيشين وكأن المعركة حرب استنزاف، أي أن من يصمد أكثر من الطرفين ينتصر. ومكث الطرفين على هذه الحال من 6 إلى 9 أيام (هناك اختلاف بين المؤرخين على مدة المعركة) وفي اليوم الأخير للمعركة قامت معركة قوية بين الجيشين ولاح النصر للمسلمين. رأى مارتل شدة حرص جنود المسلمين على الغنائم التي جمعوها فأمر بعض أفراد جيشه بالتوجه لمخيم المسلمين والإغارة عليه لسلب الغنائم فارتدت فرقة كبيرة من الفرسان من قلب المعركة لرد الهجوم المباغت وحماية الغنائم، فاضطربت صفوف المسلمين واستطاع الإفرنج النفاذ في قلب الجيش الإسلامي. ثبت عبد الرحمن مع قلة من جيشه وحاولوا رد الهجوم بلا جدوى وقتل عبد الرحمن فازداد اضطراب المسلمين وانتظروا نزول الليل حتى ينسحبوا لقاعدتهم أربونة قرب جبال البرانس.

تضافرت عوامل كثيرة في هذه النتيجة المخزية، منها أن المسلمين قطعوا آلاف الأميال منذ خروجهم من الأندلس، وأنهكتهم الحروب المتصلة في فرنسا، وأرهقهم السير والحركة، وطوال هذا المسير لم يصلهم مدد يجدد حيوية الجيش ويعينه على مهمته، فالشقة بعيدة بينهم وبين مركز الخلافة في دمشق، فكانوا في سيرهم في نواحي فرنسا أقرب إلى قصص الأساطير منها إلى حوادث التاريخ، ولم تكن قرطبة عاصمة الأندلس يمكنها معاونة الجيش؛ لأن كثيرًا من المسلمين تفرقوا في نواحيها.

وتبالغ الروايات في قصة الغنائم وحرص المسلمين على حمايتها، في الوقت التي تذكر فيه الروايات أن الجيش الإسلامي ترك خيامه منصوبة والغنائم مطروحة في أماكنها.


رسم الفنان كارل فان ستوبين لمعركة بلاط الشهداء

أدت المعركة إلى توقف الزحف العربي الإسلامي في أوروبا الغربية و أعطي تشارلز لقب مارتل (أي المطرقة) بعد المعركة. وقد اختلف المؤرخون، قديمون أو معاصرون، مسلمون أو مسيحيون في أهمية تلك المعركة فالبعض وصفها بأنها حفظت المسيحية من الفناء فيقول المؤرخ إدوارد جيبون في كتابه اضمحلال الإمبراطورية الرومانية:

خط انتصار [المسلمين] طوله ألف ميل من جبل طارق حتى نهر اللوار كان غير مستبعد أن يكرر في مناطق أخرى في قلب القارة الأوروبية حتى يصل بالساراكنز [يقصد المسلمين] إلى حدود بولندا ومرتفعات أسكتلندا، فالراين ليس بأصعب مرورا من النيل والفرات وإن حصل ما قد ذكرت كنا اليوم سنرى الأساطيل الإسلامية تبحر في التايمز بدون معارك بحرية ولكان القرآن يدرس اليوم في أوكسفورد ولكان وعاظ الجامعة اليوم يشرحون للطلاب المختونين قداسة وصدق الوحي النازل على محمد.

يختلف العديد من المؤرخين مع وجهة نظر جيبون فيخبرون عن توسعات المسلمين أنها لم تكن تتوقف لهزيمة أو خسارة معركة فللمسلمين العديد من المحاولات للسيطرة على القسطنطينية قبل أن تسقط في عهد العثمانيين وقد هزم المسلمون أكثر من مرة في الهند وبلاد ما وراء النهرين إلا أن ذلك لم يكن ليمنعهم من مواصلة القتال. ويشير أولئك المؤرخون أن المسلمين لم يكونوا طامحين في مواصلة القتال في القارة الأوروبية لأن تلك الأراضي كانت تعيش في وضع اجتماعي وثقافي وحضاري منحط.
مؤرخو القرن الحالي يرون بأن المعركة سواءإذا اوقفت المد الإسلامي أم لم تفعل لكنها وضعت الأسس الأولى لبناء الإمبرطورية الشارلكانية وهيمنة الفرنجة لقرن من الزمان. وإنشاء قوة الفرنجة بغرب القارة حددت مصير أوروبا والمعركة أثبتت ذلك.

كما أن الأمويون في الأندلس عانوا الأمرين بسبب وجود جيوب المقاومة المسيحية في شمال البلاد والتي أرهقتهم وأشغلتهم عن مواصلة القتال في القلب الأوروبي وعانوا كذلك بسبب العباسيين الذين كانوا يتحينون الفرصة لإزالة دولتهم والحصول على أراضيها. 

يقول " هنري دي شامبون " مديرِ مَجلةِ " ريفي بارلمِنْتِير " الفَرَنْسِية حيث قال :

( لولا انتصار جيش " شارل مارتل " الهمجيِّ على العرب المسلمين في " فرنسا " لما وقعت بلادنا في ظلمات القرون الوسطى) [وهي القرون المظلمة التي امتدت من سنة 476 إلى سنة 1500]

*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

قال الشاعر الإنكليزي " سوذي " يصف جيوش المسلمين التي غزت أوروبا بعد فتح الأندلس :-
( جُمُوعٌ لا تُحْصَى ...
من عرب ، وبربر ، وروم خوارج ....
وفُرْس ، وقبط ، وتتر ، قد انضووا جميعاً تحت لواء واحد ...
يجمعهم إيمان ثائر ، راسخ الفُتُوُّة ....
وحَمِيِّةٌ مُتَلَظِّيَةٌ كالشَّرَر ، وأخوةٌ مذهلة لا تفرق بين البشر ...



* * *
ولم يكن قادتهم أقل ثقة منهم بالنصر بعد أن ثَمِلُوا بحُمَيَّا الظَّفر ...
واختالوا بتلك القوة القوية التي لا يقف أمامها شيء ....
وأيقنوا أن جيوشهم لا يُمكن أن يُــلِــم بها الكَلال ...
فهي دائماً فتــيَّــةٌ مَشبوبةٌ كما انطلقت أول مرة ...
وآمنوا بأنها حيثما تحركت مشى في ركابها النصر والغلب ....
وأنها ستندفع دائماً إلى الأمام ....
حتى يُصبح الغرب المغلوب كالشرق ....
يُطَأْطىء الرَّأس إجلالاً لاسم مُحمد ...
وحتى ينهض الحاج من أقاصي المتجمد ...
إلى أن يطأ بأقدام الإيمان الرِّمال المُحْرقة ....
المنتثرة على صحراء العرب ....
ويقف فوق صخور مكة الصَّلْدة .... )
لم تكن أيها الشاعر بعيداً عن الحقيقة .
أو هائماً في أودية الخيال في كثير مما قلت .
فقد كانت الجيوش التـي قادها المجاهدون لإخراج آبائِك من جاهليتهم الجهلاء كما وَصَفْتَ ... 
ففيها عرب أقوياءُ بالله هَبُّوا إليكم .
من الشام ...
من الحجاز ...
من نجد ...
من اليمن ...
من كل مكان من جزيرة العرب ...
كما تَهُبُّ الريحُ المرسلة .
وفيها بربر أَعِزَةٌ بالإسلام تدفقوا عليكم من فوق جبال الأطلس كما يتدَّفق السيل العَرِم ..
وفيها فُرسٌ عافت عقولهم وثنية الأكاسرة ، وفاءت إلى دين التوحيد ...
وصراط العزيز الحميد .
وفيها رومٌ خوارج ، كما قلت ...
ولكنهم خرجوا على الظلم ، والظلمات ...
وانحازوا إلى نور السماوات والأرض ...
وهُدُوا إلى دين القيِّمة .
وفيها قِبْطٌ رَفَعوا عن رِقَابِهِمْ نِــيــرَ العُبُودِيَّــةِ لِلْقَــيَـــاصِـــرَة .
ليعيشوا كما ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً في أكناف الإسلام ....
نعم ... لقد كان الجيش الذي قاده عبد الرحمن الغافقي وأسلافه لإنقاذ أجدادك من الجاهلية ... فيه الأبيض والأسود ، والعربي والأعجميُّ .
لكنهم انصهروا جميعاً في بوتقة الإسلام ...
فأصبحوا بنعمة الله إخواناً .
وقد كان هَمُّهُمْ - كما ذكرت - أن يُدْخِلُوا الغرب في دين الله كما أدخلوا الشرق من قبل ...
وأن يجعلوا البشرية كُلَّها تُطأطىء الرَّأس لإله الناس .
وأن يعُم نور الإسلام بِــطَـــاحكم وأوديتكم .
وأن تشرق شمسه في كل بيت من بيوتكم .
وأن يُسَـــوِّي عدْله بين مُلُوكم وسُوقَتِكُمْ .
وكانوا قد عزموا على أن يدفعوا أرواحهم ثمناً لهدايتكم إلى الله ...
وإنقاذكم من النار ....
* * *
وبعد .... فإليكم القصة الأخيرة لهذا الجيش .
وخبر بطله الفذِّ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الغافقي .
تناهت إلى " دوق أُكتَانْية " الأخبار المفزعة عن مصرع صِهره عثمان بن أبي نُسعة .
وبلغته أنباء النهاية الحزينة التي صارت إليها ابنته الحسناء " مينين " ....
فأدرك أن طبول الحرب قد دَقَّتْ ... 
وأيقن أن أسد الإسلام عبد الرحمن الغافقي مُمْسِ في دياره ، أو مُصْبِح ....
فتأهبَّ للدفاع عن كل شبر من أرضه دفاع المستميت .
واستعدَّ للنِّضال دون نفسه ومملكته ، استعداد المُسْتَبْسِل ...
فقد كان يخشى أن يُساق هو الآخر أسيراً إلى دار الخلافة في الشام كما سيقت ابنتُهُ .
أو أن يُحمل رأسه على طبق ، ويُطاف به في أسواق دمشق كما طِيفَ برأس " لُذَرِيقَ " ملك أسبانيا من قبل .
* * *
لم يُكذَِّب عبد الرحمن الغافقي ظنَّ الدُّوق ...
فانطلق بجيشه اللجب من شمال الأندلس كما ينطلق الإعصار .
وانصبَّ على جنوب فرنسا من فوق جبال " البِرِنِيهْ " كما يَنْصَبُّ السيل .
وكانت عِدَّةُ جيشه مائة ألف مجاهد .
بين جوانح كل منهم قلب أسد ....
وفي عُرُوقِهِ عزمَةُ مارد ...
* * *
يَمَّمَ الجيش الإسلامي وجْهه شطر مدينة " آرل " [ Arles: مدينة في جنوب فرنسا على نهر الرون شمالي مرسيليا] الواقعة على ضفاف نهر " الرُّون " 
فلقد كان له معها حساب ...
ذلك أنَّ " آرل " هذه كانت قد صالحت المسلمين على أن تدفع لهم الجزية .
فلمَّا استشهد ( السمح بن مالك الخولانيُّ ) في معركة " تولوز " [Toulouse : مدينة في جنوب فرنسا على نهر الغارون وهي قاعدة محافظة غارون العليا ] وتضعضع المسلمون لمصرعه ، نبذ أهل " آرل " الطاعة ، ونكثوا العهد ، وامتنعوا عن دفع الجزية .
ولمَّا بلغ عبد الرحمن الغافقي ضواحي المدينة ، وجد أنَّ " أَودَ " " دُوقَ أكتانية " قد عبأ قواته الكثيفة عندها .
وَحَشَدَهَا حول تُخُومها ...
وتصَّدى لرد الزحف الإسلامي عليها ...
ثُمَّ ما لبث أن التقى الجيشان وجهاً لوجه .
ودارت بين الفريقين معركة طَحُونٌ ...
قذَفَ خلالها عبد الرحمن الغافقي بكتائب من جيشه تُحِبُّ الموت أكثر ممَّا يُحبُّ أعداؤها الحياة ، فزلزل أقدام العدو .... ومزَّقَ صُفُوفَهُ ...
ودخل المدينة في هذه المرّة حرباً ...
فأعمل السيف في رقاب أهلها ..
وأثخن فيهم إثخاناً ..
وغنم منهم غنائم عزَّت على الحصر ..
أما الدوق " أود " فقد فرَّ بمن بقي حيّاً من جنوده ...
وطفق يُعِدُّ العُدة للقاء آخر من جيوش المسلمين ..
فقد كان يعلم أن معركة " آرل " كانت بداية الطريق ، وليست نهايته .
* * *
عَـبَــرَ عبدُ الرحمن الغافقي بجيشه الجرَّار نهر " الجارون " ، وطفقت كتائبه الظافرة تجُوسُ مقاطعة أوكتانية ذات اليمين ، وذات الشمال .
وأخذت المدن والقرى تتساقط تحت سنابك خيْله كما تتساقط أوراق الشجر في فصل الخريف إذا هبَّتْ عليها الرياح الهُوجُ .
وأضاف المسلمون إلى غنائمهم السابقة غنائم لاحقة لم ترها عيْنٌ من قبل ...
ولم تسمع بها أُذُنٌ ...
وقد حاول دوق " أُكتانية " أن يتصدى لهذا الزحف الكبير مرة أخرى فاشتبك مع المسلمين في معركة ضروس .
لكنَّ المسلمين ما لبثوا أن هزموه هزيمة طاحنة ...
وأنزلوا به نكبة ساحقة مُدَمِّرة ...
ومزَّقوا جيشه شر ممزَّق ...
وتركوا جيشه بين قتيل ، وأسير ، وهَزِيم ..
* * *
ثم اتجه المسلمون إلى مدينة " بوردو " كبرى المدن الإفرنسية آنذاك ، وعاصمة مقاطعة " أُكتانية " .
وخاضوا مع أميرها معركة لا تقل هوْلاً عن المعارك السابقة ...
استبسل فيها المهاجمون والمدافعون استبسالاً يُثير العجب والإعجاب ...
لكنَّ المدينة الكبيرة الخطيرة ما لبثت أن سقطت في أيدي المسلمين كما سقطت أخواتُها من قبل .
وما لبث أميرها أن قُتل في جملة القتلى .
وأحرز المسلمون من غنائم " بوردو " ما هَوَّن في أعينهم كل ما أحرزوه من غنائم .
وقد كان سقوط " بوردو " في أيدي المسلمين فاتحةً لسقوط مدن أخرى كثيرة خطيرة .
أهمُّها " ليون " و " بيزانسُون " و " سانس SENS " .
* * *
اهتزَّت أوروبا من أقصاها إلى أقصاها لِسُقُوط نصف فرنسا الجنوبي كله في يدي عبد الرحمن الغافقي خلال بضعة أشهر ....
وفتح الفرنجة أعينهم على الخطر الداهم .
ودبَّ الصريخ في كل مكان يدعو العجزة والقادرين إلى الوقوف في وجه هذا الهوْل القادم من الشَّرق .
ويَحُضُّهُمْ على التَّصَدِّي له بالصدور إذا عزَّت السيوف .
ويدعوهم إلى سدِّ الطريق أمامه بالأجساد إذا انعدم العَــتَاد ..
فاستجابت أوروبا لدعوة الدَّاعي ..
وأقبل الناس على الانضواء تحت لواء " شارل مارتل " ومعهم الشَّجر ، والحَجَر ، والشَّوك ، والسِّلاح .
* * *
كان الجيش الإسلامي آنذاك قدْ بلغ مدينة " تُورَ TOURS " طليعةَ مدنِ فرنسا وَفْرَةً في السكان ، وقُوَّةً في البُنْيَان ، وعراقة في التَّاريخ ....
وكانت المدينة - فوق ذلك - تختال على أكثر مدن " أوروبا " بكنيستها الفخْمة ، الضخمة ، العامرة بجليل الآثار القديمة ، وكريم النَّفائس .
فأحاط بها المسلمون إحاطة الغُلِّ بالعُنُق ....
وانصبُّوا عليها انْصباب المنون إذا جاء الأجل ...
واسترخصوا في سبيل افتتاحها الأرواح والمُهَج ...
فما لبثت أن سقطت بين أيديهم على مرأى " شارل مارتل " وَمَسْمَعِه ....
* * *
وفي العشر الأخير من شهر شعبان سنة أربعٍ ومائة للهجرة ، زحف عبد الرحمن الغافقي بجيشه اللجب على مدينة " بُوَاتْييه POITIERS " ..
وهناك التقى مع جيوش أوروبا الجرَّارَة بقيادة " شارل مارتل " ..
ووقعت بين الفريقين إحدى المعارك الفاصلة لا في تاريخ المُسلمين والفِرنجة فحسب ..
وإنما في تاريخ البشريَّة كُلِّها .
وقد عُرِفَتْ هذه المعركة بمعركة ( بَلاطِ الشُّهَدَاءِ ) .
* * *
كان الجيش الإسلامي يومئذ في ذروة انتصاراته الباهرة .
لكنَّ كاهله كان مُثقلاً بتلك الغنائم التي انْصبَّت عليه انصِباب الغيْث ....
وتكدَّست في أيدي جُنُوده تكدُّس السُّحب ...
وقد نظر عبد الرحمن الغافقي إلى هذه الثروة الطائلة الهائلة نظرة قلق وإشفاقٍ .
وتوجَّس منها خيفةً على المسلمين .
فقد كان لا يأمن أن تَشْغَلَ هذه النَّفائس قُلُوبَهم عند اللِّقاء ..
وأن توزِّع نفوسهم في لحظات البأس ...
وأن تجعل إحدى عيْني الواحد منهم على العدو المُقبل عليه ...
وعيْنه الأخرى على الغنائم التي في يديه ...
ولقد همَّ بأن يأمر جُنُودَه بالتَّخلص من هذه الثروات الطائلة الهائلة ...
ولكنَّه خشي ألَّا تطيب قلوبهم بذلك القرار الخطير ....
وألَّا تسمح نُفُوسهم بالتَّخلي عن هذا الكنز الثمين .
فلم يجد وسيلة خيراً من أن يجمع هذه الغنائم في مخيمات خاصَّة ...
وأن يجعلها وراء المُعسكر قبل إنشاب القتال .
* * *
وقف الجيشان الكبيران بضعة أيام كلٌّ منهما قُبَالة الآخر في سكون ، وتَرَقُّب وصمت ، كما تقف سلسلتان من الجبال إحداهما في وجْه الأُخرى ...
فقد كان كلٌّ من الجيشين يخشى بأس عدُوِّه ، ويحسبُ للقائِهِ ألْف حِسَاب .
فلمَّا طال الوقت على هذه الحال ، ووجد عبد الرحمن الغافقي مراجل الحمِيَّة والإقدام تغلي في صدور رجاله ، آثر أن يكون هو البادىء بالهجوم مُعْتمداً على مناقب جُنْدِهِ ...
مُتفائلاً بحُسْن طالعه في النَّصر .
* * *
انقضَّ عبد الرحمن الغافقي بفُــرْسانه على صفوف الفرنجة انقضاض الأسود الكاسرة .
وصمد لهم الفرنجة صُمُود الأطواد الرَّاسخة [الجبال] .
وانقضى اليوم الأول من أيَّام المعركة دون أن ترجح فيه كَفَّةٌ على كَفَّةٍ ...
ولم يحجز بين المتقاتلين غير هبوط الظلام على ميدان القتال ...
ثمَّ تجدَّ النِّزال في اليوم التالي ، وحمَلَ المسلمون على الفرنجة حملات باسلةً ، ولكنهم لم ينالوا منهم وَطَراً .
وظلَّت المعركة تدور على هذه الحال سبعة أيام طويلةً ثقيلةً.
فلما كان اليوم الثامن كَـرَّ المسلمون على عدوهم كرَّةً واحدة .
ففتحوا في صفوفه ثُغْرةً كبيرة لاح لهم من خلالها النصر كما يلوح ضوءُ الصبح من خلال الظلام .
عند ذلك أغارت فِرقةٌ من كتائب الفِرِنجةِ على مسكرات الغنائم.
فلما رأى المسلمون أن غنائمهم قد أوشكت أن تقع في أيدي أعدائهم .
انكفأ كثير منهم لاستخلاصها منه.
فتصدعت لذلك صفوفهم ...
وتضعضعت جموعهم...
وذهبت ريحهم...
فهب القائد العظيم يعمل على رد المنكفئين ...
ومدافعة المهاجمين ..
وسدِّ الثغور...
وفيما كان بطل الإسلام عبد الرحمن الغافقي يذرع أرض المعركة على صهوة جواده الأشهب جيئةً وذهاباً ...
وكرّاً وفرّاً..
أصابه سهم نافذ فهوى عن متن فرسه كما يهوي العُــقَاب من فوق قمم الجبال .
وثوى صريعا شهيدا على أرض المعركة.
فلما رأى المسلمون ذلك عمهم الذعر وسادهم الاضطراب .
واشتدت عليهم وطأة العدو ، ولم يوقف بأسَه عنهم إلا حلولُ الظلام.
* * *
فلما أصبح الصبح وجد " شارل مارتل " أن المسلمين قد انسحبوا من " بُواتْيِيهْ "..
فلم يجرؤ على مطاردتهم ...
ولو طاردهم لأفناهم .
ذلك أنه خشي أن يكون انسحابهم مكيدة من مكائد الحرب دُبِّرت في ليلٍ ...
فآثر البقاء في مواقعه مكتفيا بذلك النصر الكبير .
لقد كان يوم بلاط الشهداء يوما حاسما في التاريخ .
أضاع فيه المسلمون أملاً من أعز الآمال ...
وفقدوا خلاله بطلا من أعظم الأبطال ...
وتكررت فيه مأساة يوم " أُحُدْ "...
سُنَّة الله في خلقه ...
ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ...
* * *
هزَّت أنباء فاجعة يومِ بلاطِ الشهداء نفوسَ المسلمين في كل مكان هزاً عنيفاً...
وزُلزِلت لهولها أفئدتهم زلزالا شديدا ...
وعَمَّ الحزنُ بسببها كلَّ مدينة وكلَّ قرية وكلَّ بيت.
وما زال جرحُها الممِضُّ ينزفُ من قلوبهمْ دماً حتى اليوم.
وسيظل ينزف ما بقي على ظهر الأرض مسلمٌ.
* * *
ولا تحسبنَّ أن هذا الجرح العَميق الغائر قد أمَضَّ أفئدة المسلمين وحدهم.
وإنما شاركهم في ذلك طائفةٌ من عقلاء الفرنجة .
رأوا في انتصار أجدادهم على المسلمين في " بواتييه " مصيبة كبرى رُزِئت بها الإنسانيةُ.
وخسارةً عظمى أصابت " أوُرُبَّا " في صميمها ...
ونكبةً جُلَّى نُكبت بها الحضارة .
ولَمَــا أصيبت بفظائعها ..
ولا كابدت المذابحَ الأهلية التي دفع إليها التعصُّبُ الديني المذهبي ... 
نعم ، لولا ذلك الانتصار الوحشيُّ على المسلمين في " بواتييه " لظلَّت " إِسبانيا " تنعم بسماحة الإسلام .
ولَـنَــجتْ من وصمة محاكم التفتيش [هي المحاكم التي عقدها فرديناند والملكة إيزابيلا للمسلمين في الأندلس وارتكبا فيها من الجرائم الإنسانية ما يندى له جبين التاريخ ] .
ولما تأخر سيرُ المدنية ثمانيةَ قرونٍ.
ومهما اختلفت المشاعر والآراء حول انتصارنا ذاك .
فنحن مَدينون للمسلمين بكل محامد حضارتنا في العلم ، والفن ، والصناعة .
مدعُوُّون لأن نعترف بأنهم كانوا مثالَ الكمال البشري . 
في الوقت الذي كنا فيه مثالَ الهمَجية .
وافتراءٌ ما ندَّعيه اليوم من أن الزمانَ قد استدارَ.
وأن المسلمين وصلوا في هذا العصر إلى ما كنا عليه في العصور الوسطى ).

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز إين رشد* 

*أرجو أن تسمح لي بإضافة صغيرة عن البعد العسكري في موقعة بلاط الشهداء*

*الحقيقة إن معركة بلاط الشهداء حملت تأثيراً درامياً على العسكرية الفرنسية ومن بعدها الأوربية، الذي لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن الأروبيون في هذا العهد لم يعرفوا ( السرج ) وكانوا يركبون الخيل بلا سروج، ونتيجة ذلك، كانت الخيالة لديهم خفيفة جداً إذ لم يسمح غياب السرج للفارس بارتداء دروع ثقيلة، ولهذا كانت خيالتهم بالكامل تستخدم في المناوشات والاستكشاف بينما لم يكن لها دور رئيسي في المعارك لعدم فاعليتها ضد المشاة المدرعة الثقيلة، في ذات الوقت كان سلاح الفرسان العربي متطوراً إلى حد كبير، فكانت الخيالة الثقيلة هي سلاح الهجوم الرئيسي في الجيش العربي المسلم، وإن كان مستوى تدريعها لم يصل إلى ما اتبعه الأروبيون لاحقاً والتي وصلت إلى التدريع الصلب الكامل لكلاً من الفارس والجواد وهو المعروف بالـ Baladin، ولكن كان التدريع يعتمد أساساً على الزرد ( قميص من حلقات حديدية ) وبعض القطع الصلبة للصدر والسواعد والأقدام ، وفي بعض الأحيان تضاف قطعة من الزرد لمقدمة الحصان لحمايته من طعن الرماح، وكانت غارة من الفرسان الثقيلة التدريع ذات أثر مروع على المشاة الذين لم يمتلكوا سلاحاً يصدها أو يؤثر في أطنان الحديد الطائرة في اتجاههم، فكان الكثير منهم يسحق تحت سنابك الخيل بينما تعمل حراب الفرسان عملها في المشاة من الحركة، كذلك كان لدى الجيش المسلم نمط أخر من الفرسان الخفيفة وهو الفرسان قاذفي السهام، وتدور فرقهم بشكل مستمر حول العدو وتمطره بوابل السهام من جميع الاتجاهات، وخذا ايضاً لم يكن من الممكن أن يتوفر لولا وجود السرج.*

*على كل حال، عندما أتى شارل مارتل إلى المعركة كان يسمع الأهوال عن الفرسان المسلمين، لذا أتى جيشه وقد تسلح بحراب شديدة الطول من الخشب( كانت الغالبية الساحقة من جيشه من المشاة ) وعندما حلت المعركة احتل ربوة عالية وصف جندوه فيها في شكل مربع تخرج منه أسنة الرماح الطويلة ( فيما بعد سصبح هذا تخصص أساسي في المشاة الأوربية ويعرف بالـ BecMan) وكان الجيش الإسلامي يواجه هذه التقنية للمرة الأولى، فلم يستطع النفاذ من هذا السد خلال المناوشات فأخذت الفرسان الخفيفة تمطرهم بوابل السهام عدة أيام، والحقيقة إن وضع شارل كان جد خطير، إذ كانت القوات الإسلامية تحيطه وتصاعدت أعداد القتلى والجرحى في صفوفه دون أن يتمكم من الرد أو الهجوم، وفي غمرة هذا اليأس، تهور أحد قادة كتائب الفرسان المسلمين وقام بهجوم رأسي على أحد جوانب تشكيل المشاة الخاص بشارل، فوقعت فيهم خسائر كبيرة من الحراب الطويلة، وتوجه عبد الرحمن الغافقي بنفسه إليهم كي ينقذ الموقف لكنه استشهد، وانفك عقد الجيش المسلم، مما اتاح لشارل الغير مصدق لنفسه أن يشن هجومه المضاد الرئيسي ويربح المعركة*

*أما التأثير المباشر لهذه الموقعة، فقد أدرك شارل مدى تفوق المسلمين العسكري بسبب فرسانهم، ولهذا أمر أن يتم تأسيس سلاح مشاة ثقيلة لديه يوازي ما لدى المسلمين، واستدعى هذا ان بحث الفرنسيين عمن يعلمونهم صناعة السروج وللأسف نقل بعض الأندلسيين تلك الحرفة إليهم، فتأسس سلاح الفرسان الثقيل الفرنسي، والذي تميز بالمبالغة في التدريع بشكل لافت، ومنه انتشرت تلك التقنية إلى أوربا وإن ظل الفرنسيين أصحاب أقوى سلاح فرسان من حيث التدريع، وتعرف العرب على سلاح الفرسان الفرنسي وتأثيره في الحروب الصليبية لاحقاً، وبذلك كانت تلك المعركة نقطة تحول أساسية في العسكرية الأوربية.*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *مالكش دعوة بالناس الوحشة اللي بتقرا و بتبخل انها ترد
> خليك معانا احنا الناس اللي بنقرا بنهم يمكن مش بنرد عشان عايزين المزيد
> ما تفهمش ان عدم الرد عدم اهتمام 
> و لكن انظر للمشاهدات
> سوف تجد متابعة دؤب للموضوع من اناس كثر 
> و لكن عدم ردي احيانا ان ما اقوله سوف يكون اقل شانا بكثير من هذا الجمال المعروض
> في حفظ الله*


ربنا يحفظك ويباركلك ابن طيبة يارب.
انا بس كان نفسي يبقى فيه اخد ورد على الجديد .. معلومة جديدة أو تعليق خاص بالحلقة الجديدة اللي نزلت.
هي المشاهدات كبيرة فعلاً بس ممكن تكون ناس جابها البحث وخلاص او ناس دخلت واتخضت وخرجت او ناس بتتابع وبخلانة برد زي محضرتك بتقول.
على العموم أنا هحاول مقفش علشان حضرتك والله .. كفاية الكلام الجميل اللي قلته ده بس.
في حفظ الله تعالى وهنتظر دايماً ردودك وتعليقاتك بكل شوق

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *مش فاكره والله يارامى ده أول رد ولا لا* 
> *من ساعه لما رجعت تكمل وانا متابعه طبعا وكل شويه أدخل أكمل قراءه*
> *موضوع ممتع فعلا ومعلومات مكنتش اعرفها..انا برضه بحب أشوف الأعمال التاريخيه زى قلب مصر ..يمكن اخرها ملوك الطوائف بالاضافه طبعا للكتب ..متعه القراءه أكبر وأعلى بكتير من المشاهده* 
> 
> *طبعا بتمنى لك تبقى فاضى كفايه علشان تكمل معانا موضوعاتك الثريه دى*


فعلاً متعة القراءة أجمل ألف مرة.
انتي مقولتيش وصلتي لفين بس ردك أسعدني جداً.
متحرمناش من تعليقاتك يا ناريمان.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *أخي العزيز إين رشد* 
> 
> *أرجو أن تسمح لي بإضافة صغيرة عن البعد العسكري في موقعة بلاط الشهداء*
> 
> *الحقيقة إن معركة بلاط الشهداء حملت تأثيراً درامياً على العسكرية الفرنسية ومن بعدها الأوربية، الذي لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن الأروبيون في هذا العهد لم يعرفوا ( السرج ) وكانوا يركبون الخيل بلا سروج، ونتيجة ذلك، كانت الخيالة لديهم خفيفة جداً إذ لم يسمح غياب السرج للفارس بارتداء دروع ثقيلة، ولهذا كانت خيالتهم بالكامل تستخدم في المناوشات والاستكشاف بينما لم يكن لها دور رئيسي في المعارك لعدم فاعليتها ضد المشاة المدرعة الثقيلة، في ذات الوقت كان سلاح الفرسان العربي متطوراً إلى حد كبير، فكانت الخيالة الثقيلة هي سلاح الهجوم الرئيسي في الجيش العربي المسلم، وإن كان مستوى تدريعها لم يصل إلى ما اتبعه الأروبيون لاحقاً والتي وصلت إلى التدريع الصلب الكامل لكلاً من الفارس والجواد وهو المعروف بالـ Baladin، ولكن كان التدريع يعتمد أساساً على الزرد ( قميص من حلقات حديدية ) وبعض القطع الصلبة للصدر والسواعد والأقدام ، وفي بعض الأحيان تضاف قطعة من الزرد لمقدمة الحصان لحمايته من طعن الرماح، وكانت غارة من الفرسان الثقيلة التدريع ذات أثر مروع على المشاة الذين لم يمتلكوا سلاحاً يصدها أو يؤثر في أطنان الحديد الطائرة في اتجاههم، فكان الكثير منهم يسحق تحت سنابك الخيل بينما تعمل حراب الفرسان عملها في المشاة من الحركة، كذلك كان لدى الجيش المسلم نمط أخر من الفرسان الخفيفة وهو الفرسان قاذفي السهام، وتدور فرقهم بشكل مستمر حول العدو وتمطره بوابل السهام من جميع الاتجاهات، وخذا ايضاً لم يكن من الممكن أن يتوفر لولا وجود السرج.*
> 
> *على كل حال، عندما أتى شارل مارتل إلى المعركة كان يسمع الأهوال عن الفرسان المسلمين، لذا أتى جيشه وقد تسلح بحراب شديدة الطول من الخشب( كانت الغالبية الساحقة من جيشه من المشاة ) وعندما حلت المعركة احتل ربوة عالية وصف جندوه فيها في شكل مربع تخرج منه أسنة الرماح الطويلة ( فيما بعد سصبح هذا تخصص أساسي في المشاة الأوربية ويعرف بالـ BecMan) وكان الجيش الإسلامي يواجه هذه التقنية للمرة الأولى، فلم يستطع النفاذ من هذا السد خلال المناوشات فأخذت الفرسان الخفيفة تمطرهم بوابل السهام عدة أيام، والحقيقة إن وضع شارل كان جد خطير، إذ كانت القوات الإسلامية تحيطه وتصاعدت أعداد القتلى والجرحى في صفوفه دون أن يتمكم من الرد أو الهجوم، وفي غمرة هذا اليأس، تهور أحد قادة كتائب الفرسان المسلمين وقام بهجوم رأسي على أحد جوانب تشكيل المشاة الخاص بشارل، فوقعت فيهم خسائر كبيرة من الحراب الطويلة، وتوجه عبد الرحمن الغافقي بنفسه إليهم كي ينقذ الموقف لكنه استشهد، وانفك عقد الجيش المسلم، مما اتاح لشارل الغير مصدق لنفسه أن يشن هجومه المضاد الرئيسي ويربح المعركة*
> 
> *أما التأثير المباشر لهذه الموقعة، فقد أدرك شارل مدى تفوق المسلمين العسكري بسبب فرسانهم، ولهذا أمر أن يتم تأسيس سلاح مشاة ثقيلة لديه يوازي ما لدى المسلمين، واستدعى هذا ان بحث الفرنسيين عمن يعلمونهم صناعة السروج وللأسف نقل بعض الأندلسيين تلك الحرفة إليهم، فتأسس سلاح الفرسان الثقيل الفرنسي، والذي تميز بالمبالغة في التدريع بشكل لافت، ومنه انتشرت تلك التقنية إلى أوربا وإن ظل الفرنسيين أصحاب أقوى سلاح فرسان من حيث التدريع، وتعرف العرب على سلاح الفرسان الفرنسي وتأثيره في الحروب الصليبية لاحقاً، وبذلك كانت تلك المعركة نقطة تحول أساسية في العسكرية الأوربية.*
> ...


*أخي العزيز
الصاعق
حاولت مراراً الرد على مشاركتك الثرية بما فيها من اضافة أولى كنت الأحوج اليها في موضوعنا هذا فبارك لنا الله فيك لولا مشاكل الاتصال التي دأبت على مواجهتي كلما حاولت الرد.
تلا ذلك سفري المفاجئ فسامحني على التأخر.
لم أكن أعلم بالفعل أن الأوربيين حينها لم يكونوا يعرفوا السروج .. لكن ماذا عن خيالة الرومان ألم تكن مدرعة بدروع صدرية برونزية وحديدية مع أجزاء من المعدن نفسه لحماية الساقين والساعدين؟
وأن مثل هذه الدروع تتطلب سروج؟
رحلة تطور المسرح العسكري مثيرة بالفعل .. بدأنا بالقمصان الحديدية "الزرد" ثم فاقنا الصليبيون في التدريع وفاجئونا في حملاتهم الصليبية .. وان كان صلاح الدين عمد الى استدراجهم في المستنقعات وحاربهم دون دروع واستغل الفارق في التدريع لصالحه مرة.
الا أن الأمر لم ينتهى بسرعة وتطور المسرح العسكري وانتقال الريادة المثير فيه لم يصل للنهاية .. سرعان ما فاجأ الاسبان العالم كله بخيالتهم المدرعة تدريع كامل متكامل.
بحثت عن صورة مناسبة لتدريعهم فلم أجد الا تدريع كامل للفارس مع تدريع بسيط للفرس.

غير أن الأمر لم ينتهى أيضاً .. سرعان ما ظهرت قوة سلاح المدفعية وبه ساد العثمانيون العالم.
كانت قوة المماليك الرئيسية خيالتها شأنها شأن أغلب قوات العالم وأوربا في ذلك الوقت وكانت قوة العثمانيين في مدفعيتها .. كانت مدفعية العالم ثقيلة بينما مدفعية الأتراك خفيفة سهلة الحركة .. سقطت أمامها كبرى العواصم. 
*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

سنابك خيل المسلمين وطأت الريفيرا الايطالية وملكتها!
أربونة الفرنسية ظلت اسلامية 40 سنة مركزاً لأملاك المسلمين في نصف فرنسا الحالية قبل أن ينتهي وجود المسلمين تماماً بسقوطها.
كنت أظن ان بلاط الشهداء أخر محاولات المسلمين لفتح فرنسا.
فهي أكثر المعارك التي اهتم المؤرخين الأوربيين والعرب بوصفها.
غير أني وجدت ما ينفي أنها أخر الجولات فأحببت مشاركتكم به وتوثيقه هنا في مكان واحد:

لم تكن بلاط الشهداء لتحول دون توقف حركة المد الاسلامي في فرنسا فليست الهزيمة هي الأولى من نوعها في تاريخ المسلمين فقد جاهد المسلمين سبعين عاماً لفتح المغرب وهزموا أكثر من ثلاث مرات بل تمت ابادة كاملة للقوات ومع هذا تم اعادة فتح المغرب غير ان بلاط الشهداء كانت وللحق أثرت في قوة اندفاع المسلمين واستعدادهم وتجهيزاتهم بعد أن استنفذت الكثير من مصادر الأندلس ناهيك عن ظروف البيت الأموي نفسه فهشام بن عبد الملك ربما يكون السبب في عدم الموافقة على الحشد الكبير للغزو والاكتفاء بغزوات محدودة في جنوب فرنسا وعدم التوغل بعيداً في الشمال بمسافات طويلة عن العاصمة قرطبة ثم ان هشام تلاه الوليد بن يزيد فخلفه عام واحد فقط ثم يزيد بن الوليد 6 أشهر فحسب ثم ابراهيم بن الوليد عدة شهور فكانت الفتن والخلافات والصراعات عاملاً في تأخر الغزوات حتى نسيان أمر فرنسا نهاية الأمر.

رابعاً .. غزوات عبد الملك بن فطين الفهري

سرعان ما أصدرت القيادة في القيروان بعد بلاط الشهداء بسرعة تولي قائد وحاكم جديد للأندلس خلفاً للغافقي فكان عبد الملك بن فطين الفهري وتشير المصادر الأوربية الى أن الوالي الجديد استطاع بمساعدة أحد قواده الذين كانت لهم خبرة ودراية بأقاليم فرنسا الجنوبية هو يوسف الفهري أن يفتح مدن *ارل وابنيون ومالانس وليون* حيث ثبت حدود أملاك المسلمين هناك ثم أخضع *اقليم دوقيتيه* الذي يمتد شرق *نهر الرون* ويشمل جزء كبير فيما يعرف اليوم *بالريفيرا الايطالية* واشتغل بعد ذلك باعادة سلطان المسلمين على نواحي جبال البرت حيث يلاحظ المؤرخين الأوربيين أن المسلمين اتخذوا سياسة جديدة لحكم ما بيدهم من أراضي فرنسية وهي اقامة حاميات قوية في المدن وتحصين قلاعها واتخاذ قلاعها مراكز للحكم والحرب وهكذا كان حال جدودنا في* ليون وايتبون* التي أسماها المسلمون *صخرة ابينون وارل* وغيرها.
قام عبد الملك بن فطين الفهري بنشاط جهادي فيما وراء البرانس في الفترة (114 هـ - 116 هـ) حيث يذكروا أن أول ما فعله بعد توحيد قواته في الأندلس السير مجدداً نحو فرنسا لاقرار النفوذ الاسلامي في أراضيها الجنوبية الى أن وصل لمدينة* لانجودك* شمالاً حيث اهتم ببناء القلاع والحصون وأمدها بالرجال والعتاد وبنى قلاع جديدة وحصن القديمة وكان أهالي *اقليم سيتماته septimma* الواقع جنوب شرق فرنسا قد خشوا أن يقعوا تحت سيطرة شارل مارتل فاستعانوا بالمسلمين المتحصنين في *اربونة* وحالفوا المسلمين حيث ثبت المسلمين في ولاتي *بورجونيا وليون.*
وفي عام 115هـ غزا الفهري أرض *الباسك* .. وهناك مصادر ترجح أنه نفسه من تولى قيادة جيش المسلمين المتراجع بعد وفاة الغافقي وأنه نفسه من قاد المسلمين في أريونه وباقي الولايات بفرنسا الجنوبية وأنه بعد جمعه لقواته تحرك بها لكي يثبت لشارل وقواته قوة الجند الاسلامي وأنه لازال يفتح البلد والحصون في نفس عام المعركة (114هـ) فعبر *نهر الردانه* واستولى على مدينة* اراك* وسيطر على *اقليم بروفانس وبلدة فرنا* ثم توجه نحو *ابنسون* واقتحمها واستولى عليها ووصلت جيوش المسلمين الى *نهر الديوراس* ووقفوا عند هذا الحد بعد أن استعادوا ما كانوا فقدوه بعد بلاط الشهداء.
حافظ المسلمون على ممتلكاتهم وراء السفوح الشمالية لجبال البرنيه لاسيما* ناربونه Narbonne* التي ظلت لفترة قاعدة الغزوات الاسلامية في *وادي الرون* الا أنهم عملياً لم يتجاوزا ذلك وانحسرت موجة الحرب المنظمة لتتحول الى نظام تقليدي يشبه نظام الصوائف وهي حملات كانت تتم في فصل الصيف يقوم بها المسلمون كل عام.








بعض الصور لمدينة أربونه الفرنسية

استمر حاكم ناربونه يوسف بن عبد الرحمن الفهري ويرجح البعض أن يكن هو نفسه عبد الملك بن فطين الفهري نحو أربع سنوات في هذه المناطق يقاتل ويستولى على المدن قبل أن يعود الى ناربونه وربما تكون عودته جائت في أعقاب هجوم معاكس قام به شارل مارتل الذي كان منشغلاً بأعداء كثيرين من أبناء جنسه في شمال مملكته حيث كان يعمل على اخضاع شعوب الساكسون وينظم الكنيسة المسيحية في جنوب ألمانيا ومساعدة بونيفاس في تحويل قبائلها الى المسيحية وساعد اللومبارديين حلفائه ضد البابا جريجوري الثالث واستولى على بعض أراضي الكنيسة لمنحها لأتباعه وقام بتعيين أعوانه في الأسقفيات الشاغرة وبذلك لم يكن مستعداً للقاء المسلمين الذين لم ينتهزوا بدورهم الفرصة لحشد أكبر وانطلاقة أكبر ربما كانت ستسقط فرنسا نهائياً وما تخضع لها من أملاك في ألمانيا
غير أن مشاغل شارل مارتل لم تمنعه من اختبار قوة المسلمين حين حاول حصار ناربونه حيث أرسل حاكم الأندلس فرقة انقاذ للمدينة مالبثت أن اصطدمت به في معركة عند بيير فهزمته .. غير أنه كرر المحاولة من جديد ومني بالهزيمة أيضاً فترك خلفه عدد كبير من قتلى جيشه.
ظلت ناربونه قاعدة المسلمين الدائمة في اقليم سينمائيه ثغرة في مملكة شارل مارتل حتى مماته في 741م 

خامساً .. فتوحات عقبة بن الحجاج السلولي شوال 116 - صفر 123هـ

شهدت في ععد عقبه انطلاقة أخرى وتدعيم جديد لنفوذ المسلمين في فرنسا فحافظ على ما ثبته عبد الملك للمسلمين من أملاك هناك وتوسع شمالاً شأنه في ذلك شأن عنسبه بن سحيم الكلي في التوسع شمالاً غير أنه لم يتطرق الى الأجزاء الغربية من فرنسا.
تشير المصادر الى أن محاولات عقبة السلولي كانت آخر محاولات المسلمين حيث كان من القواد الكبار في نزعته الحربية البارزة واجتهاده في مواصلة السياسة الاسلامية التوسعية وكانت أهم عملياته في *اقليم برجانديه والبروفانس* ولكن هذه الجهود لم تكن لتضع قواعد ثابتة وتوسع فعلي يثبت كيان المسلمين في المناطق الجديدة المفتوحة بل كانت مجرد غارات تعود لنقطة انطلاقها في النهاية
كان شارل مارتل يترصد باهتمام أخبار ونشاطات القائد المسلم ومن ثم ما لبث أن أرسل في اثره أخاه شلدبراند أحد كبار قواده واستنجد من جديد بحلفائه الأوربيين في اجراء يشبه الى حد كبير ما جرى في بلاط الشهداء.
سار عقبة الى *دوقيه* واستولى عليها ثم استولى على مدينة *سان بول ترادا ودوتريز* ثم اتجه شمالاً في جرأه وحزم فاستولى على *اقليم فالانس* ومدينة فنين بل انه كاد يقترب من مكان بلاط الشهداء في تحركه شمالاً حيث صعد مع *نهر ردانة Rdhne* واعاد فتح *اقليم بورجونيه* ورحل الى *بيدمنت في شمال ايطاليا*.
حشد شارل مارتل قواته تحت قيادة أخاه وحشد له قوات ملك بيدمنت الايطالي فوصل شلدبراند الى ابنسيون وكان المسلمين قد أحسنوا تحصينها وحشدوا فيها الرجال والعتاد فعجز عن فتحها حيث استنجد بأخيه شارل مارتل فقدم له بمدد جديد بينما لم يصل المدد الاسلامي من الأندلس فاستمر الحال حتى سقطت المدينة ودخلتها الجيوش الفرنسية فأزالت أي أثر اسلامي فيها وبعدها تقدموا نحو اربونه بقيادة مارتل ومعه أخيه وقوات ملك بيدمنت الايطالي وذلك على معقل المسلمين الرئيسي في فرنسا حيث كان قائد المسلمين في ذلك الوقت رجل اسمه هرثمه فدافع وجنوده عنها دفاع الأبطال فلم يدرك شارل وجنوده منال واضطروا الى التقهقر وعادوا الى الشمال فاندفع المسلمين لمهاجمة مؤخرة جيشه وكبدوه خسائر فادحة بين قتلى وأسرى
غير أن شارل مارتل ليعزي نفسه أمام هزيمته في أربونه هاجم حصون النصارى في جنوب فرنسا وخرب مدينة بيزته واجده وتيممه ممن نعموا بجيرة المسلمين
غير أن عقبة السلولي سرعان ما غاب عن الأحداث بعد انقلاب سياسي دبر ضده في قرطبة.

حكم عقبة الأندلس خمس سنوات قضى معظمها في غزو فرنسا فكان خاتمة لولاة الأندلس المجاهدين العظام 
.. توفي بعده شارل مارتل بعامين وسرعان ما توقفت حركة الفتوح في فرنسا نهائياً بعد أحداث الصراع بين العباسيين والأمويين التي انعكست على دور الأندلس في نشر الاسلام شمال هذه الجبال العالية الشامخة ذات المعابر القليلة الضيقة.
جاء بعد عقبة حكام ضعاف عجزوا على المحافظة على تراث القواد الكبار الذين بذلوا في فتح تلك المناطق الشاسعة التي خضعت للمسلمين الكثير فلم تعد لهم غير رقعة صغيرة ظلوا متمسكين بها حيناً من الزمن هي ناربونه وحدها.
بعد موت مارتل جاء ابنه بيبان القصر الذي حكم قرابة 17 سنة حارب فيها المسلمين كثيراً وأضعف نفوذهم في الجنوب .. حقيقة عاد المسلمون لغزو جنوب فرنسا عدة مرات واجتاحوا مناطق واقعة على الناحية الأخرى من جبال البرت الا أن عودتهم كانت مؤقتة وباهتة

عبد الرحمن الداخل

تولى عبد الرحمن أخر أمراء بني أمية أمر الأندلس وكانت سياسة بين القيصر ابن شارل مارتل تهدف الى تعضيد روح الثورة الفتنة في الأندلس.
وكان سكان *سيتماتيه* المسيحيون قد وثبوا تحت قيادة القوطي انسمندس وبمساعدة جيش الفرنجة على المسلمين في سيتماتيه وتم طردهم من أهم مدنها عام 752م أي في سنوات قليلة بعد دخول عبد الرحمن الداخل الى الأندلس واستعاد الفرنجة مدن *نيمه وآجد ويزلي وماجلون* وفرضوا الحصار على أربونه كما سبق القول ونجح المسلمون خلال الحصار من قتل القائد القوطي.
طال حصار المدينة وكان أول عمل قام به عبد الرحمن بعد أن تولى الحكم بعامين أن حاول فك حصار اربونه فأرسل فرقة من جيشه ولكنها فشلت في اخراج المدينة من محنتها وقطعوا مسيحيو جبال البرت على الفرقة عملاً بخطورتها وصعوبة معابرها وقلتها أعقب ذلك تآمر المسيحيين من أهل المدينة مع بينيين القيصر لتمكينه من دخول المدينة وتمت المؤامرة ودخل الفرنجة اربونه بعد أن أجهزوا على الحامية الاسلامية فيها عام 141هـ.
فقد المسلمون المدينة الفرنسية بعد أن خضعت للحكم الاسلامي نحو أربعين عاماً .. أنعش الفتح مملكة الفرنجة في عهد بين القيصر واعتبرت جبال البرت حدود طبيعية لبلاده وكان ذلك مؤذن للمسلمين بأن أحلامهم التوسعية في أوربا وراء جبال البرنيه قد انتهت واقتنعوا منذ سقوط اربونه بالانصراف الى الأندلس لمعالجة شئونها الداخلية لأن أوربا في عهد خلفاء شارل مارتل الأسرة الكارولونجية لم تعد تمارس الدور الدفاعي ضد غزوات المسلمين وانما انتقلت لمرحلة الهجوم على الأندلس معلنة حرب الاسترداد التي أخذت بدايتها في عهد شارلمان حفيد شارل مارتل لمحاولة طرد المسلمين من الأندلس واعادتها الى الحظيرة المسيحية من جديد.

وهكذا وضعت نهاية للوجود الاسلامي في فرنسا يعد أن تركت المقاطعات الاسلامية الثلاثة الكبرى في جنوب فرنسا دون حماية لاسيما وأن المسلمين كانوا قد استولوا بالتدريج على نصف فرنسا الحالية الذي يبدأ من ضفاف *نهر اللوار Loire* وينتهي عند *مقاطعة فرنسش كونثه.*



غير أن المسلمين تركوا أثرهم عميق في اللغة والدم في الجنوب الفرنسي حيث استقر أكثرهم في الأراضي الواقعة قريباً من المدن واشتغلوا بالزراعة والصناعة وأدخلوا صناعة السجاد الى أبوسون وعلموا الفرنسيين كثيراً من أساليب الزراعة كما امتزجوا بالسكان وأصبح للعرب أحفاد في أماكن كثيرة في فرنسا كما أثبتت ذلك دراسة على الأجناس البشرية.
وقد تحدث مرة (*جاستود ومرج*) الرئيس الفرنسي السابق عن فتوحات المسلمين في بلاده مرة فقال "ان المسلمين كانوا أرحم الفاتحين وأكثر الأمم الناهضة القوية شهامة وعدلاً وهذه العوامل النبيلة ساعدت في انتشار سلطانهم وخضوع الأمم لحكمهم العادل الشريف"

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*

*بالنسبة لملاحظتك عن الروم فهي صحيحة، وعلى حد علمي فإ، الإمبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية كانت لديها فرق من الفرسان المدرعة تدريعاً خفيفاً ، وقد اقتبسوا الفرسان المدرعة من الفرس الأخمينيين إذ هم أول من ابتكر سلاح الفرسان الثقيل، لكن تدريعهم كان يتكون من قطع معدنية صغيرة مستديرة تركب مع بعضها على نظام قشور السمك، وها هي صورة لأحد فرسان الفرس*
**
*  لكن بالمقابل لم تعرف شعوب أوربا استخدام السرج إلا عندما أسس شارل مارتل سلاح الفرسان الفرنسي على النمط العربي، قبل أن يطوروا نظاماً خاصاً للتدريع يخصهم، وهذه صورة للفارس مدرع على النمط الأوربي يحمل الحربة الخشبية الطويلة وهي سلاح هجومه الأساسي*
**

*أما بخصوص ما ذكرته عن محاولات المسملين لتوطيد سلطانهم في فرنسا بعد بلاط الشهداء فهي معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي وأشكرك عليها كثيراً، إذ تشكل موضوع جديد ومشوق بالنسبة لي*

*دمت بخسر وأرجو لك التوفيق في مجهودك الرائع*

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*

*بالنسبة لملاحظتك عن الروم فهي صحيحة، وعلى حد علمي فإن الإمبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية كانت لديها فرق من الفرسان المدرعة تدريعاً خفيفاً ، وقد اقتبسوا الفرسان المدرعة من الفرس الأخمينيين إذ هم أول من ابتكر سلاح الفرسان الثقيل، لكن تدريعهم كان يتكون من قطع معدنية صغيرة مستديرة تركب مع بعضها على نظام قشور السمك، وها هي صورة لأحد فرسان الفرس*
**
*  لكن بالمقابل لم تعرف شعوب أوروبا استخدام السرج إلا عندما أسس شارل مارتل سلاح الفرسان الفرنسي على النمط العربي، قبل أن يطوروا نظاماً خاصاً للتدريع يخصهم، وهذه صورة للفارس مدرع على النمط الأوربي يحمل الحربة الخشبية الطويلة وهي سلاح هجومه الأساسي*

**

*أما بخصوص ما ذكرته عن محاولات المسملين لتوطيد سلطانهم في فرنسا بعد بلاط الشهداء فهي معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي وأشكرك عليها كثيراً، إذ تشكل موضوع جديد ومشوق بالنسبة لي*

*دمت بخير وأرجو لك التوفيق في مجهودك الرائع*

----------


## زهره

سرد جميل واكثر من رائع 
وفاكرني بايام دراستي في الكليه اداب قسم تاريخ
شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه اوي د
بس رغم اني درتس اربع سنين في قسم التاريخ الي اني او مره اعرف ان مسكو كانت ولايه اسلاميه !

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أما بخصوص ما ذكرته عن محاولات المسملين لتوطيد سلطانهم في فرنسا بعد بلاط الشهداء فهي معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي وأشكرك عليها كثيراً، إذ تشكل موضوع جديد ومشوق بالنسبة لي


أخي العزيز .. نحن نبحر في بحر مثير جداً من المعرفة .. اهتمامنا واثارتنا المتولدة عن معلومات جديدة تدفعنا لمزيد من البحث والبحث يدفعنا لمعلومات جديدة عنكم وعني .. نوثقها ونجمعها معاً في مهرجان نكلله بالفخر والسعادة والمباهاة.
حقاً أجد نفسي أمام هذا الجمع الزاخر والخرائط والفتوحات بعد أن جمعتها بنفسي من عشرات المواقع وعدد من الكتب والكتيبات مستثار وفخور ومشدوه أيضاً بروعة تاريخنا وجماله.
حقاً أقف عاجزاً عن ايجاد تفسير منطقي واحد لعدم تدارس مثل هذه المعلومات وتناولها في مناهج ومدارس البلدان العربية!!!
سعيد كثيراً بردك واعلم أنه دفعني دفعاً لذكر المزيد عن الأمر ..
هي فعلاً معلومات جديدة عني ولم أجدها من قبل .. وجدتها في كتاب قمت بتنزيله عبر النت من فترة عن معركة بلاط الشهداء وفتوح المسلمين في الأندلس وفرنسا .. أما عن الكاتب فأغلب ما ذكره وذكرناه تحصل عليه عبر توثيقات مؤرخين أوربيين اذ لم يتحدث المسلمين كثيراً عن وجودهم في فرنسا للأسف.
والأن لنكمل .. فقط لا تحرمني من اضافاتك فأنا أيضاً أقرأ منك ما لا أعرفه:

الاسلام ظل بطابعه وخصوصيته وعمرانه شامخاً ومختلفاً في الجنوب الفرنسي قرابة 200 عام أو يزيد!

سيطر المسلمون على أقاليم جنوب وشرق فرنسا التي بدأت في تشرب الطابع الاسلامي العربي وبدأت معالم الحكم والاستقرار في تلك الأقاليم الواقعة شمال خط جبال البرانس وظل الاسلام في هذه الأقاليم قرابة مائتي عام أو يزيد وفي ذلك يقول أحد الباحثين الفرنسيين في كتابه Muslim Colonies ان الدم العربي لازال متغلباً في جنوب فرنسا ولاسيما في اقليم يرست وغيرها من المدن وفي جبال البرت وفي اقليم السافو اذ لازال نرى الى اليوم أناساً سحنتهم عربية ولهم لغتهم الخاصة بهم ويسميهم أهل تلك الأرجاء بالشرقيين ولم يزل هؤلاء في عزلة عن الفرنسيين لا يتزوجون منهم ولكن من جماعاتهم ومن عاداتهم ألا يقيموا المراقص في حفلاتهم وتتحجب معظم نسائهم وتحمل الكثير من أسمائهم اسم الله كعبد الله أو فتح الله وهم يفتخرون بأنهم من سلالة العرب الفاتحين لهذه الأرجاء والتي خضعت لنفوذ أجدادهم وسيطرتهم في عصر الاسلام الزاهر في القارة الأوربية (شكيب أرسلان تاريخ غزوات العرب مترجم عن جوزيف رينو)
كان للمسلمين أثر فعال في ترقية العلوم والفنون والآداب والصناعة والزراعة فسرعان ما ظهر التمدن في الجنوب الفرنسي ولو بسط المسلمون لواء الاسلام في فرنسا كلها لتغير وجه القارة نهائياً في ذلك الجزء من العالم ولسادت حضارة الاسلام في فرنسا بل ان اللغة الفرنسية نفسها تأثرت بالعربية وأن اللهجات السائدة في ولايات افرون وليموزين فان بها الكثير من الكلمات العربية لاسيما اسماء الاعلام فاذا بها سمة عربية.

شارل مارتل عند الأوربيين بعد بلاط الشهداء

أصبح شارل بطل المسيحية ومنقذها ولقب بمارتل أي المطرقة كما أسلفنا .. لم يعد الرجل يقف أمام الملك بلباس محافظ القصر بل كان هو الملك الفعلي حيث أمسك بيده كل أطراف السلطة وجمد منصب الملك تيودوريك الرابع ليتاح له ولأولاده من بعده فيكونوا ملوك المستقبل وبالفعل خلفه ابنه بين القيصر وحفيده شارلمان.
أما عن ابنه بين القيصر فقد أسقط أربونه قاعدة المسلمين في فرنسا بعد أن ظلت تقاوم طوال أربع سنوات كاملة لتبقى جيوب ضعيفة في النهاية للمسلمين دون حماية فعلية.
لقد كانت هناك عدة أسباب لم يستطع المسلمين السير على هداها للحفاظ على أراضيهم الفرنسية شمال البرانس ذلك أنهم لم يستغلوا التنافس الذي ظهر بين أبناء شارل مارتل بعد وفاته واضطراب الأمور في مملكته بعد موته حيث كان التنافس بين ثلاثة من أبنائه لكن بينين القيصر الثالث حسم الأمر لنفسه.
وهي فرصة تشبه الى حد كبير فرصة أخرى ضيعها المسلمين بعد بلاط الشهداء مباشرة فلم يخرجوا بحملة ضخمة وشاملة أثناء انشغال شارل مارتل بمحاربة أبناء جنسه الا أن للمسلمين أسبابهم أيضاً التي ضيعت عليهم الاستفادة من فرصتهم السانحة ذلك لأن فتنة البربر في الأندلس وافرقيه كانت اذ ذاك على أشدها فتوقف المسلمون عن امداد قواتهم الاسلامية فيما وراء جبال البرانس وحدثت بعض الفتن والنزاع بين القسيسيه والسبائيه حال دون الانطلاق لتوطيد دعائم المقاطعات الثلاث الكبرى جنوب فرنسا فتركت دون حماية حتى كان عام 141هـ / 759م نهاية للوجود الاسلامي في فرنسا.
وقد ساعد الفرنسيين ومن تحالف معهم على انهاء الوجود الاسلامي أن قيادة هذه القوات الاسلامية في فرنسا صارت بعد هرثمه الى عبد الرحمن بن علقمه اللخمي وكان هذا يمنياً متعصباً فلما سمع بمقتل عبد الملك بن فطين الفهري وهو من بني جلدته وجنسه قرر حشد كل قوات فرنسا شمال البرانس وانسحب من فرنسا عائداً للأندلس وتقدر جموعه المصادر الأوربية حينها بنحو مائة ألف مقاتل سار بها لمساعدة أبناء عبد الملك بن فطين في الاستيلاء على السلطة والحكم فخسر الكثيرين من خيرة جنده ورجع نهاية الأمر خائباً ومهزوماً .. أضعف مثل ذلك التحرك من سلطان المسلمين في فرنسا وكان التحرك بقوات المسلمين عودة الى الأندلس بدلاً من زيادة القوات في فرنسا لخدمة التوسع الاسلامي .. أضاعت الصراعات الداخلية فرصة الحفاظ على فرنسا وهي نفسها التي ستضيع الأندلس كاملة في النهاية هي الأخرى.
لم يتبقى في فرنسا بعد سقوط أربونه الا جماعات صغيرة من المسلمين سيطرت على بعض نواحي مدن دوفيه ودوقنيه وكونتيه وتنيس واعتصمت جماعات أخرى في شمال جبال الألب الغربية وظلت هذه الجماعات تقيم في تلك الأنحاء فترة طويلة من الزمن بل ان بعض المصادر الأوربية تذكر أن هؤلاء المسلمين قد استولوا بعد سقوط أربونه على جرنيوبل كرد فعل.
ظلت الجيوب الاسلامية محافظة على حصونها فترة تزيد عن 130 سنة بعد سقوط أربونه وقد وصل المدد والعون الاسلامي للمسلمين في تلك المناطق من جزيرة صقلية بعد أن فتحها المسلمين وسيطر عليها بني الأغلب حكام تونس حينها.
قد كان لسقوط أربونه عظيم الأثر على المسلمين في فرنسا وعلى اضعاف وجودهم تلا ذلك قطع رجال العصابات المسحية ممرات جبال البرت على المسلمين فأغلقوا بذلك أي اتصال أو نجدة اسلامية من الأندلس الى فرنسا.
يحذر بعض الفرنسيين من مخاطر صحوة اسلامية أو أسلمة لفرنسا ويعاودوا الحديث هذه الأيام على بلاط الشهداء وخطورة المسلمين محذرين من وجود أكثر من 4 مليون مسلم في فرنسا منهم 3 مليون حاملي الجنسية ربما يكونوا نواة لوجود اسلامي يزداد في فرنسا مع المستقبل.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> سرد جميل واكثر من رائع 
> وفاكرني بايام دراستي في الكليه اداب قسم تاريخ
> شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه اوي د
> بس رغم اني درتس اربع سنين في قسم التاريخ الي اني او مره اعرف ان مسكو كانت ولايه اسلاميه !


طيب يا ترى كنتي تعرفي ان أملاك المسلمين وصلت للريفيرا الايطالية؟ 
استمرارك وعدم بخلك علينا بتعليقاتك ومشاركتك معانا في الجديد كل مرة هيكون أكثر جمالاً وامتاعاً يا زهره.
وأما عن موسكو فانتظري دورها.

----------


## مصر حبيبه امي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل ابن رشد.......جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع...وادعوا الله ان يعينك على استكماله والاستمرار فيه. :y: 
هذه اول مشاركة لي ولقد كان تسجيلي في المنتدى خصيصا لاسجل كلمة شكرا لك ولن تفيك حقك في ما اثريت معلوماتنا به> :Cool: 
وكان دخولي صدفه اليوم على المنتدى من خلال موضوعك الذي طرحته....صدقا ....لم اصدق ما وصل به جهلنا عن تاريخنا المهدور......صدقني ان قلت لك اني لا استطيع وصف الغصة والمرارة...شتان ما كنا فيه وما نحن فيه من العجز والاستسلام .....وزياده على ذلك جهلنا بتاريخ اجدادنا الذي سطر بالدم ونحن ساعدنا اعداءنا ان يستمروا في محاولات طمسه بجره قلم.
المهم......ننتظر منك المزيد بالله عليك ان تستمر اعانك الله وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.وفقك الله.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الفاضل ابن رشد.......جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع...وادعوا الله ان يعينك على استكماله والاستمرار فيه.
> هذه اول مشاركة لي ولقد كان تسجيلي في المنتدى خصيصا لاسجل كلمة شكرا لك ولن تفيك حقك في ما اثريت معلوماتنا به>
> وكان دخولي صدفه اليوم على المنتدى من خلال موضوعك الذي طرحته....صدقا ....لم اصدق ما وصل به جهلنا عن تاريخنا المهدور......صدقني ان قلت لك اني لا استطيع وصف الغصة والمرارة...شتان ما كنا فيه وما نحن فيه من العجز والاستسلام .....وزياده على ذلك جهلنا بتاريخ اجدادنا الذي سطر بالدم ونحن ساعدنا اعداءنا ان يستمروا في محاولات طمسه بجره قلم.
> المهم......ننتظر منك المزيد بالله عليك ان تستمر اعانك الله وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.وفقك الله.


عليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي العزيزة الطيبة.
ما أن قرأت ردك حتى ألجمت الجام شديد .. الجام الحرج والفرحة والفخر لما قرأت.
ما أخرني عن الرد هو شدة حرجي الذي منعني من التحصل على كلمات مناسبة أمتن بها الى ردك الطيب وقد أسعد نفسي اسعاداً شديداً.
ردك بمثابة وسام فخر لا عجب ان وضعته في توقيعي لأفخر به يوماً.
أختي العزيزة سعيد جداً أن يكن موضوعي سبب في تسجيلك بالمنتدى وآمل ألا تكن مشاركتك هذه الأولى والأخيرة .. شاركي بالمنتدى وتفاعلي .. آمل أن تسعدي بجو المنتدى هنا وتحبيه.
وأما عن سردنا فهو متواصل بعون الله ولا تحرمينا من التفاعل الدائم.
دمتِ بود.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(8) فتوح بني تميم في ايطاليا
حين دخل المسلمين روما ودفع البابا الجزية!



وصل الإسلام إلى ثلاث مناطق تتبع إيطاليا حالياً،
المنطقة الأولى جزيرة صقلية وذلك في سنة (212هـ - 827 م)عندما احتلها الملك إبراهيم بن الأغلب التميمي .. غير أن ذلك لا يعني أن الأغالبة وحدهم أول من قصدوها.
ففي عام 32هـ أغار المسلمون على الجزيرة ثم ارتدوا عنها وفي عام 104 هـ تم فتح الجزيرة وفي عام 159 هـ تنازعها الأمويين والنصاري مرة أخرى حتى جاء فتح الأغالبة لها سنة 212 هـ.  
قاد عملية الفتح قائد جيش الملك أسد بن الفرات حيث كان للأغالبة أسطول قوي في البحر المتوسط .

*( المنطقة الثانية هي جزيرة سردينيا)* 



تنازع المسلمين والنصارى الجزيرة سنة 159 هـ .
وفي عهد عمر بن عبد العزيز قام الأسطول الاسلامي في المغرب بغارات على كل من صقلية وسردينية.
واحتلت في سنة (194 هـ - 809 م)، على يد الأغالبة واستولى عليها بعدهم الفاطميين في(297هـ - 909 م)أي بعد أن حكمها بني تميم مدة ( 100 مائه سنة )تقريباً .
وبقيت سردينيا في أيدي الفاطميين قرناً آخر حتى استولى عليها ملوك الطوائف المسلمون بالأندلس في سنة
(406هـ -1015 م) وحاول أن يستولى عليها مجاهد العامري ولكنه فشل في استعادة الجزيرة، 
وذلك بسبب قوة الحلف المسيحي الذي سيطر على سردنيا في سنة (406 هـ - 1015م). 
وهكذا دام الحكم الإسلامي التميمي والفاطمي لجزيرة سردينيا أكثر من قرنين،
وانتشر الإسلام خلالها في الجزيرة، 
وفي نهاية الحكم الإسلامي لسردنيا حكمها أمراء مسلمون من أبنائها تحت السيطرة المسيحية ، 
ولكن التحالف المسيحي الذي تكون من دولة بيزا وجنوا سيطر في النهاية على الجزيرة 
وعندئذ تغير وضع المسلمين، فمنذ الاستيلاء على سردينيا ظهر التحدي للمسلمين بالجزيرة، 
فكثرت الهجرات الإسلامية منها وشنت حرب الإبادة على المسلمين بسردينيا، وكانت السبب الرئيسي في إخلاء الجزيرة من المسلمين .

*( المنطقة الثالثة هي إحتلال شبه جزيرة إيطاليا )*

والتي وصلها الإسلام، فقد توجه ملوك الأغالبه إلى هذه المنطقة بعد احتلالهم جزيرة صقلية، 
فهاجم المسلمون مدينة برنديزى سنة (221هـ - 836م) ثم استولوا على نابولى في السنة التالية لها،
واستولوا على كابوه في سنة (227هـ -841م)، واحتل المسلمون تارانتوا،
ودخلت جيوش محمد الأول الأغلبي التميمي مدينة روما سنة (232هـ- 864 م) وأجبر البابا على دفع الجزية .
وبعد فترة استطاع التحالف المسيحي استرجاع بعض المدن الإيطالية على أثر الخلافات التى نشبت 
بين القوة الإسلامية في المشرق والمغرب فاسترجعت قوات التحالف المسيحي مدن برينديزى فى سنة
(257هـ - 870 م) وبارى، وتارنتوا، وحاول الحفصيون والفاطميون استعادة 
احتلال جنوبي إيطاليا في مستهل القرن الخامس الهجري، فهاجم الحفصيون نابولي وجاتيه، 
وهاجم الفاطميون جنوه في سنة (322هـ -934م) كما حاول الأتراك العثمانيون الاستيلاء 
على جنوبي إيطاليا في سنة (886 هـ - 1481م) ولم يستطيعوا.
كذا وصل مسلمي الأندلس بعد أن بنوا قواعد لهم في جنوب فرنسا الى الشمال الغربي الايطالي فضموا ما يسمى بالريفيرا الايطالية حالياً الى ممتلكاتهم.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

(9) فتوح المسلمين في البحر المتوسط
نتحدث عن فتوحات المسلمين في صقلية ورودس وكريت ومالطا وقبرص وسردينية وقوصرة ومديللي وجزر البليار ..







ترجع صلة المسلمين بالبحر الى معاوية بن أبي سفيان .. هو أول من شجع على غزو البحر حين كان والي لخليفة المسلمين عثمان بن عفان وأرسل يستأذن فتح قبرص.
وبنشأة الدولة الأموية استمر الاهتمام بالبحر وقصد خلفاء بني أمية بذلك السيطرة على جميع جزر المتوسط لتكن قواعد لهم تدعمهم ولا تهاجمهم اذا ما أرادوا فتح القسطنطينية وقد رتب معاوية لغزو القسطنطينية براً وبحراً  أما البحر فكانت الأساطيل في زمنه كثيرة لاهتمامه بأمرها وساعده على ذلك كثرة الغابات بجبال لبنان حتى بلغت أساطيله 1700 سفينة كاملة العدد والعدة وصار يسيرها في البحر فترجع غانمة وافتتح بها عدة جهات منها قبرص وبعض جزائر اليونان ورودس.
غير أن حركة الفتوح في البحر تأخرت في عهد العباسيين حيث اهتم أولئك بالتوسع شرقاً في أسيا عن غزو البحر واقتحامه .. على ذلك انتقلت الريادة الاسلامية في البحر الى أهل افرقية في تونس والجزائر والمغرب وظلوا كذلك واستمروا على ذلك حتى قيام الدولة العثمانية التي اهتمت هي الأخرى بأساطيلها كثيراً وأسهمت في ايجاد وجود اسلامي قوي في البحر المتوسط فصنعت منه بحيرة اسلامية بهيمنة اسلامية كانت الغالبة دوماً على أساطيل البرتغاليين والفرنجة.

أشهر الجزر التي شهدت تنازع في البحر المتوسط كما هو موضح في الخريطة وهي ما سنتحدث عنها جزر قبرص وتظهر أقصي اليمين على الخارطة بجانب سواحل الشام ومصر وأسفل تركيا، وجزيرة كريت على يسارها، وجزيرة رودس في الشمال الشرقي منها، ثم جزر مالطة وصقلية وسردينية قرب السواحل الايطالية، وجزر البلمار قرب السواحل الشرقية لاسبانيا.

أ- فتح صقلية









عليّ أن أنبه أن أغلب المعلومات التي وجدتها على صفحات الانترنت بخصوص فتح صقلية بسيطة وقليلة جداً .. وأن أغلب ان لم يكن كل ما ورد في فتحها هو فتح الأغالبة الأخير لها وفي ذلك عدم اهتمام بمحاولات بل وفتوحات المسلمين السابقة لها.

صقلية هي أهم جزر البحر الأبيض المتوسط؛ لأنها صلة الوصل بين شمال أفريقية من ناحية وبين إيطاليا من ناحية ثانية، فهي درة جزر البحر المتوسط.
ففي عام *36هـ* زمن الخليفة الراشد الثالث عثمان بن عفان -رضي الله عنه-، وعندما كان معاوية بن أبي سفيان والياً على الشام، بدأ الغزو الإسلامي لجزيرة صقلية، حين وجه معاوية -رضي الله عنه- أحد قواده وهو معاوية الكندي على رأس أسطول من مئتي سفينة، انطلقت من شواطىء سوريا، وتابع عبد الله بن قيس الفزاري قيادة هذا الأسطول، فوصل صقلية فغنم وعاد.
وفي عهد عمر بن عبد العزيز قام الأسطول الاسلامي في المغرب بغارات على صقلية.
وفي سنة *104ه*ـ وفي خلافة يزيد بن عبد الملك غزيت صقلية.
وأيام الخليفة العباسي أبي جعفر المنصور قام عبد الرحمن بن حبيب الفهري والي أفريقية بغزوها عام 13*5هـ* ،وفي سنة* 159هـ* تنازع العباسيون والبيزنطيون الجزيرة مرة أخرى.
الا أنه كان للأغالبة حكّام أفريقية النصيب الأكبر، والجهد الأهم في فتح صقلية، وإكمال فتحها.
فمن هم الأغالبة؟
عندما بدأ نفوذ العباسيين يضعف في بلاد المغرب، ظهر إبراهيم بن الأغلب، الذي استطاع أن يعيد للعباسين سلطانهم على شمال أفريقية، فطلب إليه السكان أن يطلب من الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد الولاية عليهم، فكتب إبراهيم إلى الرشيد في ذلك، وبعد أن استشار الرشيد أصحابه، كتب إليه عهداً بولاية أفريقية مدى الحياة، وأن تكون وراثية في أولاده على أن يتولى الخليفة العباسي في بغداد اعتماد الولاة واحداً بعد الآخر.
ضبط إبراهيم الولاية، وسكنت البلاد، وابتنى مدينة "العباسية" قرب القيروان، وانتقل إليها، وسرعان ما ازدهرت وظهرت فيها المباني الشاهقة، وألوان من النشاط العلمي والاقتصادي.
وكان إبراهيم على علم بالأدب والفقه كما كان شاعراً وخطيباً شجاعاً، يقول المؤرخ ابن عذاري: "لم يلِ أفريقية أحسن سيرة، ولا أحسن سياسة، ولا أرأف برعية، ولا أوفى بعهد، ولا أرعى لحرمة منه".
وهكذا أسس إبراهيم بن الأغلب إمارة الأغالبة التي تعاقب عليها أحد عشر أميراً من عام 184هـ وحتى عام 296هـ.
حقق الأغالبة نجاحاً رائعاً في الداخل والخارج واستطاعوا أيضاً أن يقضوا على الفتن والقلاقل في ربوع أفريقية، وأن يعيدوا إلى البلاد الأمن والاطمئنان.
عقد إبراهيم الأغلبي هدنة ومعاهدة مع حاكم صقلية مدتها عشر سنوات ولم يطل أمر هذه المعاهدة، بسبب مخالفة ونقض البيزنطيين الصقليين لأهم بنودها، ألا وهو رد الأسرى المسلمين إلى ديارهم، فأرسل الأغالبة عام* 197هـ* أسطولاً هاجم بعض الجزر التابعة لصقلية، وأرسل الإمبراطور البيزنطي أسطولاً من المدن الإيطالية الساحلية غير أن المسلمين استطاعوا أن يهزموا الأسطول البيزنطي وغنموا بعض سفنه.
عاود البيزنطيون الكرَّة، فأرسلوا أسطولاً جديداً، فانتصروا على الأسطول الإسلامي، مما أدى إلى تجديد الهدنة مرة أخرى، ولكن أمدها لم يطل، فقد أرسل زيادة الله الأغلبي -ثالث حكام الأغالبة في أفريقية- أسطولاً لفتح صقلية بقيادة ابن عمه، فلم يفلح في فتحها، ولكنه استطاع أن يرد الأسرى المسلمين، بعدها أرسل حملة أخرى بقيادة أسد بن الفرات لفتح صقلية.
ويعد تولية هذا الرجل ليكون هو القائد للجيش البحري الإسلامي لفتح جزيرة صقلية يعد من عظمة هذا الدين، ومن عظمة الجهاد الإسلامي أن يتولى قيادة جيش بحري رجل مثل أسد بن الفرات.
الفقيه المجاهد والفقيه البارع والمحدث الثقة، قاضي القيروان، تلميذ مالك بن أنس. أبو عبد الله، أسد بن الفرات بن سنان، ولد سنة 142هـ بمدينة "حرّان" من أعمال ديار بكر بالشام، ثم انتقل إلى بلاد المغرب مع أبيه الفرات بن سنان سنة 144هـ، والذي كان قائداً للمجاهدين الذين خرجوا لنشر الإسلام في بلاد المغرب، واستقر مع أبيه بالقيروان، ونشأ منذ صغره على حب العلم وحفظ كتاب الله حتى أتمه في مرحلة الصبا وأصبح هو نفسه معلماً للقرآن وهو دون الثانية عشر.
رحل إلى الشرق في طلب الحديث، وفي الحجاز قابل إمام دار الهجرة مالك بن أنس، فأمضى ابن الفرات فترة من الزمن غير قصيرة يجلس إلى مالك ويشهد حلقاته، ويكتب عنه ويتحدث إليه، ثم رحل إلى العراق ليكمل رحلته العلمية، قبل عودته إلى أفريقية، وفي العراق التقى بأبي عبد الله محمد بن الحسن الشيباني الذي وجد منه من العناية به والرعاية لشأنه، ما سدد خطاه ومضى به نحو غايته.
وهكذا قُدّر لابن الفرات، أن يدرس المذهبين الكبيرين السائدين في العالم الإسلامي إذ ذاك، مذهب أهل الحديث في المدينة النبوية، ومذهب أهل الرأي في بغداد.
وفي طريق عودته إلى القيروان، قابل في مصر أئمة الفقه من أصحاب مالك، فأخذ عنهم أيضاً، ثم عاد بعدها إلى بلده القيروان، بعد رحلة علمية طويلة.
اتخذ ابن الفرات القيروان مقراً له بعد عودته، فأقبل عليه الناس من كل مكان، من المغرب والأندلس، واشتهر أمره، وظهر علمه، وارتفع قدره، وانتشرت إمامته، وجاءته الأسئلة من أقصى البلاد ليجيب عليها فكان يجلس إليه أتباع مذهب مالك، وأصحاب المذهب العراقي، فيأخذ في عرض مذهب أبي حنيفة، وشرح أقوال العراقيين، فإذا فرغ منها صاح صائح من جانب المجلس: "أوقد المصباح الثاني يا أبا عبد الله"، فيأخذ في إيراد مذهب مالك وشرح أقوال أهل المدينة، فكان هذا نهجاً جديداً في دراسة الفقه المقارن.
\اتسعت دراسته في القيروان، فولاّه أمير الأغالبة في ذلك الوقت "زيادة الله" منصب القضاء، فأصبح هو القاضي في مدينة القيروان.
وكان أسد بن الفرات على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، عقيدة السلف الصالح، لذلك كان من أشد علماء المغرب على أهل البدعة، معروفاً بنشر السنة، وكان يكثر من تقريع المبتدعين، قرأ يوماً قول الله -عز وجل-: {إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي} [(14) سورة طه]، ثم قال: "يا ويل أهل البدع؛ يزعمون أن الله -عز وجل- قد خلق كلامه، آمنت بالله -عز وجل-، وبأنه قد كلم موسى تكليما، وأن الكلام غير مخلوق، ولكن لا أدرى كيفيته".
وفي عام *212هـ* وجد ابن الفرات في نفسه رغبة تسيطر عليه يتقرب بها إلى الله، لإعزاز دينه، وهي الرغبة في جهاد أعدائه، فاستأذن أمير الأغالبة للذهاب للجهاد في سبيل الله، فقد ورث حب الجهاد عن أبيه الذي كان أمير المجاهدين في حران، فرفض الأمير الأغلبي أن يدعه يذهب، ولكنه ألح في التماس تحقيق رغبته، وكان يقول وقد تجاوز السبعين من عمره: "وجدوني رخيصاً فلم يقبلوني، وقد أصابوا من يُجري لهم مراكبهم، فما أحوجها إلى من يجريها بالكتاب والسنة".
وبعد إلحاح من ابن الفرات استجاب الأمير زيادة الله الأغلبي له، بل وولاه قيادة أسطول صقلية، لكن ابن الفرات ما أراد الإمارة، لقد أراد الجهاد جندياً عادياً، فقال لزيادة الله: "أصلح الله الأمير! من بعد القضاء والنظر في حلال الله تعالى وحرامه، تعزلني وتوليني الإمارة؟!".
لقد رأى ابن الفرات النظر في حلال الله وحرامه فوق الإمارة، وأسمى منها، وأعلى منها مرتبة، فقال زيادة الله:"إني لم أعزلك عن القضاء، بل وليتك الإمارة، وأبقيت لك اسم القضاء، فأنت قاض أمير".
قبل ابن الفرات هذه الولاية، وعند الوداع في الميناء وقف المشيعون من العلماء وطلاب العلم والوجهاء ورجال الدولة وعامة الناس، يودعون قاضيهم وشيخهم ومعلمهم فكان مشهداً مؤثراً، وهو شيخ كبير قد جاوز السبعين من عمره، يعجز القلم عن وصفه، ويعجز اللسان في التعبير عنه وانطلق ابن الفرات بتسعمائة فارس وعشرة آلاف راجل، وكان معظمهم من الجند المجاهدين في سبيل الله.
جزيرة صقلية جزيرة كبيرة واسعة فيها العديد من المدن والقرى والقلاع والحصون، وصلت الحملة بعد مسير خمسة أيام في البحر إلى جزيرة صقلية، ونزلوا في أقرب مدينة بها تسمى "مازارا" كان ذلك عام 212هـ.
انهزم البيزنطيون أمام أسد بن الفرات ممن كانوا في هذه المدينة وهربوا إلى مدينة أخرى تسمى "قصريانة"، وفتح المسلمون عدة حصون من الجزيرة ووصلوا إلى أحد القلاع، وقد اجتمع بها خلق كثير، فخادعوا ابن الفرات على الصلح وأداء الجزية، حتى استعدوا للحصار، ثم امتنعوا عليه فحاصرهم، عندها قام أسد بن الفرات في الناس خطيباً فذكرهم بالجنة وموعود الله -عز وجل- لهم بالنصر والغلبة وهو يحمل اللواء في يده ثم أخذ يتلو آيات من القرآن ثم اندفع للقتال والتحم مع الجيش الصقلي الجرار، واندفع المسلمون من ورائه ودارت معركة طاحنة لا يسمع منها سوى صوت قعقعة السيوف وصهيل الخيول والتكبير الذي يخترق عنان السماء، والأسد العجوز أسد بن الفرات الذي جاوز السبعين يقاتل قتال الأبطال الشجعان حتى أن الدماء كانت تجري على درعه ورمحه من شدة القتال وكثرة من قتلهم بنفسه وهو يقرأ القرآن ويحمس الناس.
وتمادت عزائم المسلمين حتى هزموا الجيش الصقلي شر هزيمة، وفر بلاطه من أرض المعركة وانسحب إلى مدينة قصريانة، ثم غلبه الخوف من لقاء المسلمين ففر إلى إيطاليا وهناك قتل على يد بني دينه بسبب جبنه وإحجامه عن قتال المسلمين.
وزحف البيزنطيون بعد ذلك إلى المسلمين وهم يحاصرون مدينة "سرقوسة"، واشتد حصار المسلمين لهذه المدينة براً وبحراً، وأصيب عدد كبير من المسلمين، وهلك عدد آخر، واشتد القتال عندما بعث الإمبراطور البيزنطي مدداً لصقلية، وجرح ابن الفرات وهو يبدي حسن التدبير، وصدق الإيمان، وقوة الإرادة، فمات -رحمه الله- متأثراً بجراحه، ودفن بمدينة "قصريانة".
خلف ابن الفرات في القيادة محمد بن أبي الجواري، وجاء أسطول بيزنطي آخر، فتراجع المسلمون نحو الشمال، لكنهم فتحوا في طريقهم أحد الحصون، وحاصروا قصريانة مرة أخرى. وتوفي محمد بن أبي الجواري أيضاً، فتولى من بعده زهير بن عوف، وضاق الأمر بالمسلمين إلى أن وصل مدد أفريقية، وأسطول آخر من الأندلس من ثلاثمائة مركب بقيادة "الأصبغ"، فانتصر المسلمون، وتوفي الأصبغ أيضاً بطاعون انتشر في ذلك الوقت، غير أن الخلافات التي وقعت بين المسلمين الأندلسيين، والمسلمين الأفريقيين، قد أخرت إتمام فتح الجزيرة.
وفي عام* 225هـ* أرسل أبو عقال الأغلب مدداً جديداً من أفريقية، ففتح أحد الحصون، مما اضطر الإمبراطور إلى طلب المساعدة من الفرنجة فأمدوه بأسطول دمره الأسطول الإسلامي جنوبي إيطاليا، وكان المسلمون قد فتحوا ثلث الجزيرة تقريباً.
وفي سنة *232هـ* حاصر الفضل بن جعفر أحد مدن الجزيرة، ووضعوا فيهم السيف، فلم ينج منهم إلاّ القليل، فسألوا الأمان عن أنفسهم وأموالهم ليُسلِّموا المدينة، فأجابهم المسلمون إلى ذلك، وأمّنوهم فسلموا المدينة، ففتح المسلمون هذا الجزء من الجزيرة بفضل الله تعالى، ثم بفضل شجاعة القائد المسلم الفضل بن جعفر.
ويعتبر العباس بن الفضل بن جعفر هو الفاتح الحقيقي لجزيرة صقلية، فقد خلف أباه في قيادة القوات الإسلامية، فأرسل قواته إلى مختلف جهات صقلية، وكان يقود أغلبها بنفسه، واتجه إلى الساحل الشرقي التي كان البيزنطيون قد استردوها من المسلمين وحاصرهم خمسة أشهر حتى استسلموا، فتح بعدها خمسة حصون، واستسلمت مدينة "قصريانة" وفتح قلعتها التي ظلت تقاوم ثلاثين سنة، وابتنى فيها مسجداً.
كان فتح قصريانة عام *244هـ* وهي المدينة التي بها دار الملك بصقلية، فنصبوا السلالم، ودخلوا المدينة والحراس نيام، وفتحوا الأبواب، وجاء العباس في باقي العسكر فدخلوا المدينة، وصلوا الصبح يوم الخميس منتصف شوال، وبنى فيها في الحال مسجداً، ونصب فيه منبراً، وخطب فيه يوم الجمعة.
تلا سقوط "قصريانة"، سقوط "سرقوسة" في يد المسلمين، بعد حصار دام تسعة أشهر، وكان سقوطها كارثة كبرى لبيزنطة وسياستها الحربية؛ فقد انهارت الجهود الجبارة التي بذلتها خلال سنوات طويلة لإعادة النفوذ البيزنطي على ساحل البحر.
وسقطت مدينة أخرى كانت آخر معقل، وبسقوطها أضحت صقلية كلها خاضعة للسيادة الإسلامية، باستثناء بعض القرى الصغيرة قليلة الأهمية التي بقيت خاضعة للبيزنطيين، وبذلك يكون الجيش الإسلامي قد دمر القوة البيزنطية تدمير نهائي فيها، وساد المسلمون جميع أنحاء الجزيرة.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ب- فتح سردينية











في بداية بداية العصر النوراغي حوالى 1500 قبل الميلاد كانت تسمى الجزيرة Hyknusa من قبل المسينيين ربما بمعنى "جزيرة الهكسوس" ، الذين طردهم أحمس الأول من مصر حوالى 1540 قبل الميلاد . Sandalyon كان الاسم الثاني ، و ربما يرجع ذلك إلى شكلها الذي يشبه أثر القدم . و الاسم الأخير و هو الحالي سردينيا نسبة إلى شاردانا أحد شعوب البحار الذين غزو مصر وهزمهم رمسيس الثالث حوالي 1180 قبل الميلاد .

غزوات ما قبل الفتح

في عام 92هـ غزا الجيش البحري الإسلامي جزيرة "سردينية" وكان ذلك أيام موسى بن نصير، وكان هذا أول غزو لهذه الجزيرة، وفي عهد هشام بن عبد الملك الخليفة الأموي كان غزو أخر لها، وفي زمن عبد الرحمن بن الحكم تم الفتح الجزئي لهذه الجزيرة عام 227هـ  حيث اتخذ المسلمون من فتوحهم في سردينية نقطة انطلاق لمهاجمة إيطاليا وجنوب فرنسا.
لم يستقر المسلمون في سردينية بسبب تفرق الكلمة بين أمويي الأندلس وأدارسة المغرب وأغالبة تونس على أن غزوات مسلمي الأندلس لها كانت كثيرة.
الا أن الفتح الحقيقي لسردينية كان في ربيع الأول سنة 406هـ على يد مجاهد العامري، الذي كان يهدف إلى الفتح والاستقرار، لا الغزو والغنائم فحسب.

مجاهد العامري والفتح الأخير

هو أبو الجيوش 'مجاهد بن يوسف بن علي' الملقب بـ'مجاهد العامري' نسبة إلى أستاذه ومعلمه الأول 'المنصور بن أبي عامر' والذي اعتنى به عناية خاصة لما رآه فيه من خلال وصفات باهرة من قوة وشجاعة إلى نسك وورع وتضلع في علم اللغة والقرآن؛ وهي صفات رشحته لأن يكون واليا على حكم 'دانية' ومنطقة الجزائر الشرقية، وظل عليها واليا حتى اضطرمت الفتنة بالأندلس بعد وفاة المنصور بن أبي عامر وما تبعه من سقوط الخلافة الأموية التي كان مجاهد العامري من أشد مؤيديها، فرأى مجاهد أن من المصلحة أن يستقل بحكم منطقة الجزائر الشرقية ويبحث عن رجل من بني أمية ينصبه خليفة للمسلمين على أمل إحياء الخلافة الإسلامية من جديد بالأندلس، ووجد ضالته في رجل من أهل العلم يلقب بـ 'المعيطي' وينتسب إلى بني أمية، وبالفعل نصبه خليفة على المسلمين بشرق الأندلس عام 405 هـ .

بينما كانت دول الطوائف الأخرى تخوض غمار المنازعات والحروب المحلية الصغيرة، كان مجاهد العامري يفكر في مشروع ضخم ربما كان أعظم مشروع فكر فيه أمير من الأمراء في دولة الأندلس، ذلك هو غزو جزيرة سردانية وفتحها، وقد كان مجاهد زعيما قوي النفس خبيرا بحريا يرى أن إمارته الساحلية وأملاكه البحرية تقتضي أن يكون اعتمادها في القتال على الأساطيل قبل كل شيء، فاهتم بتقوية الأسطول فجدد دار الصناعة القديمة التي كانت بدائية واستكثر من شراء السفن والمعدات الحربية حتى صار عنده خلال فترة وجيزة أقوى أساطيل البحر المتوسط، واستعد لمشروعه الخطير، فحشد أسطولا قوامه مائة وعشرين سفينة مشحونة بالأبطال والعتاد الحربي، وأقلعت الحملة البحرية من 'دانية' في ربيع الأول سنة 406 هـ [أغسطس 1015 م] وكانت جزيرة سردانية موضع اهتمام المسلمين منذ فتح الأندلس وقد غزاها المسلمون عدة مرات سنة 711 م، 752 م، 813 م، 816 م، 817 م، 838 م بيد أن هذه الحملات كلها كانت عارضة لا تخطط للبقاء بالجزيرة، وكانت هذه الجزيرة تحت حكم الدولة البيزنطية ثم حكم الإفرنج ولكنها كانت مستقلة ذاتيا يحكمها قادة محليون، وكانت طبيعتها الوعرة وشجاعة أهلها الجبليين واعتزازهم بحرياتهم مما يعاون على دفع الغزاة ورد الحملات الغازية العارضة .

كانت حملة مجاهد العامري على جزيرة سردانية كبيرة قوية تخطط للبقاء بالجزيرة وإقامة سلطان الإسلام فيها بكل عزم وقوة، ووصلت الحملة إلى الجزيرة بعد ثمانية أيام ورست في خليج كالياري في جنوب الجزيرة ثم انساح الغزاة المسلمون إلى داخل الجزيرة بمنتهى القوة كالسيل الهادر ووقعت بينهم وبين أهل الجزيرة معارك دموية قتل فيها جمع غفير في مقدمتهم قائد الجزيرة 'مالوتو' وأسر المسلمون جموعا غفيرة وأصبحت الجزيرة تحت حكم المسلمين .

شرع مجاهد في توطيد وضع المسلمين بالجزيرة فأنشأ بها مدينة واسعة ونقل أهالي المجاهدين والمسلمين الفاتحين إليها واستقدم هو زوجته وولده الوحيد عليا وباقي أسرته .

كان لهذه الغزوة الجريئة والتي حدثت عام 1016م رد فعل عنيف وقوي لدى البابوية والدول الإيطالية القريبة خاصة أن مجاهد العامري جعل جزيرة سرداينه وقرصقة (اورسيكا) التي فتح بعض أجزائها قاعدة انطلاق جهادية على شواطئ إيطاليا فوجّه كل همه إلى غزو سواحل إيطاليا خاصة جنوه وبيزا وكانت كلتاهما حينها من أقوى الدول البحرية في المتوسط، حتى أنه احتل ثغر لوني على خليج سبيزيا في إقليم إستروريا واتخذ قاعدة لعملياته الحربية في الأراضي الإيطالية.
أثارت إغارات مجاهد الرعب في إيطاليا، ومن ثم نشطت الكنيسة في جمع قوى المسيحيين في أوروبا وتوجيهها لحرب مجاهد الداني ورجاله، وأصدر البابا يوحنا الثامن عشر إعلانا بابويا تعهد فيه بأن يمنح جزيرة سردينيا لمن يستخلصها من يدي مجاهد.
لكن المكافأة المجزية لم تفلح في حمل أمراء أوروبا على المجازفة بمواجهة مجاهد الداني، فاضطر البابا إلى التصدي بنفسه لمناجزة المسلمين، فجهز حملة دفعت الخزانة البابوية نفقاتها، وكان هدفها مهاجمة قاعدة مجاهد في لوني، فاجتهد الجنويون والبيشيون (بيزا) في الاستيلاء عليها وتم لهم ذلك واستمر الحلف بين بيزا وجنوا بمباركة الكنيسة، وهاجمت قواتها المتحدة سردينيا ونجحت في طرد مجاهد من بعض أجزائها وسرعان ما فقد المسلمون نفوذهم في تلك الجزيرة المهمة.

وصلت أخبار الحملة الصليبية البحرية لمجاهد العامري فقرر الاستعداد لها بقوة وبالغ في تحصين الجزيرة ولكن تضافرت عليه عوامل كثيرة أدت في النهاية لهزيمة المسلمين؛ مقاومة أهل الجزيرة من الداخل، وسآمة الجنود المسلمين من رداءة الطقس وقلة الغنائم والبعد عن الأوطان وهبوب الرياح والعواصف العاتية على الأسطول المسلم الراسي في خليج كالياري.

كانت الهزيمة التي حلت بالمسلمين من الشدة بمكان أن أسرة مجاهد نفسه قد وقعت في الأسر كلها ولم ينج من الأسطول الضخم البالغ قوامه مائة وعشرين سفينة سوى بضع سفن فقط عادت إلى الأندلس تجتر هزيمة شنيعة وتبكي قتلى وأسرى بالآلاف، وهكذا تحطم هذا المشروع الضخم ولم يتح للمسلمين أن يستقروا في سردانية كما أتيح لهم من قبل أن يستقروا في صقلية، ولو نجح مجاهد العامري في مشروعه واستقر المسلمون في سردانية لكان مرجعا أن تزدهر بها حضارة إسلامية كبيرة تشع على ظلمات أوروبا ولربما صارت أوروبا بعدها كلها مسلمة.
ولكن هذه الهزيمة القادحة لم تمنع مجاهد العامري من أن يواصل حملاته البحرية القوية في حوض البحر المتوسط فصنع من نفسه عند الشرق والغرب أسطورة من أساطير البحار وكابوساً يقلق كرسي البابوية سنوات طويلة.
عاد مجاهد إلى قواعده في دانيه وجزر البليار من دون أن يتطلع الى مناجزة جنوى وبيزا.
بعد وفاة الصقلي المجاهد عام 1045م، خلفه ابنه علي فواصل سياسة أبيه، لكنه لم يستطع أن يصمد طويلا أمام منافسات ملوك الطوائف، فاستولى بنو هود على ما بيده من الأملاك.
كان غياب دانيه عن ساحة الكفاح في حوض المتوسط حافزًا للبابوية على استكمال جهودها لاستئصال بقية الوجود الإسلامي في سردينيا، فقام البابا ليو التاسع بتوحيد البيشيين والجنوبيين من جديد ووجّههم إلى استخلاص سردينيا من أيدي المسلمين، وقد تم ذلك نهائيا عام 1050م، وكان ذلك الحدث بمثابة الخطوة الأولى لضياع سيادة المسلمين على غرب البحر الأبيض.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ت- جزر البليار

وتقع في جنوب إسبانيا الشرقي في البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وأكبر جزرها ميورقة ومينورقة ويابسة (إيبيزا- الجزائر الشرقية)













لما تولي الوليد بن عبد الملك الخلافة قام بعزل حسان بن النعمان واستعمل موسى بن نصير بدلا منه وكان ذلك في عام 89 هـ وكان أن قامت ثورة للبربر في بلاد المغرب طمعا في البلاد بعد مسير حسان عنها فوجه موسى ابنه عبد الله ليخمد تلك الثورات ففتح كل بلاد المغرب واستسلم آخر خارج عن الدولة وأذعن للمسلمين. قام موسى بن نصير بإخلاء ما تبقى من قواعد للبيزنطيين على شواطئ تونس وكانت جهود موسى هذه في إخماد ثورة البربر وطرد البيزنطيين هي المرحلة الأخيرة من مراحل فتح بلاد المغرب العربي. لم يكتف موسى بذلك بل أرسل أساطيله البحرية لغزو جزر الباليار البيزنطية الثلاث مايوركا ومينورقة وإيبيزا وأدخلها تحت حكم الدولة الأموية فكانت تأميناً لظهر المسلمين قبل التفكير في فتح الأندلس.

 فتح المسلمون جزر البليار منذ وقت مبكر، وكانت خاضعة لملوك الفرنجة فكان أول من غزاها موسى بن نصير.
الا أن الراجح أن جماعات من المسلمين نزلت تلك الجزر، بغرض التجارة، وسكنتها تدريجيا حتى هيمنت على الأمور فيها، ارتبط تاريخ هذه الجزر بتاريخ وأحداث الأندلس لقربها من شواطئها، وأول من غزاها موسى بن نصير عندما أرسل ابنه عبد الله اليها ، وتكرر غزوها بعد ذلك. ومنها أيام الحكم بن هشام الأموي الأندلسي سنة 182هـ - 798م ، فاستعان أهلها بشارلمان الذي نجح في إبعاد المسلمين عنها لفترة طويلة.

قامت الثورات في تلك الجزر ضد المسلمين في سنوات متباعدة من النصف الأول من القرن التاسع الميلادي (834 - 848 - 849م)، فأرسل الأمير الأموي عبدالرحمن الأوسط أسطولا أندلسيّا من ثلاثين قطعة أخمد الثورة أو بالأحرى أقر النظام والأمن في الجزر.
وفي زمن الحكم بن هشام قامت أيضاً حملة أخرى عام 200هـ - 815م باتجاه البليار، فوقّع أهلها عهداً مع المسلمين، ثم نقضوه بعد 34 سنة، فأرسل عبد الرحمن الثاني بن الحكم سنة 238هـ -852م أسطولاً مكوناً من ثلاثمائة مركب نجح في إخضاعهم
لكن الأمر احتاج إلى غزو الجزر لافتتاحها وقد تم ذلك في عهد الأمير عبدالله بن محمد، سابع أمراء الأمويين بالأندلس، وتولى قيادة جيش الفتح أندلسي يعرف باسم عصام الخولاني عام 290هـ (909م)، وكان رجال الأسطول وجنود الفتح من المطوعة والمرابطة الذين نذروا أنفسهم للجهاد. أتم الخولاني فتح الجزر الثلاث وبنى فيها المساجد وأصبح واليا عليها من قبل الأمير عبدالله بن محمد. بعد وفاته، تولى الولاية ابنه عبدالله بن عصام وأقره الخليفة الأموي عبدالرحمن الناصر في حكمها. ظل عبدالله بن عصام يحكم الجزائر الشرقية حتى عام 350هـ (961م) حين اعتزل الحكم وغادرها متوجّها إلى مكة حيث قضى بقية حياته ناسكًا متعبدًا.
ظلت جزر البليار تحت طاعة الأمويين، فلما انهارت دولة الخلافة في قرطبة وتفرق أمر الأندلس بين ملوك الطوائف، استقلت جماعة من صقالبة بيت المنصور محمد بن أبي عامر المعروف بالصقالبة العامريين بأمور الركن الجنوبي الشرقي من الأندلس. خلال النزاعات التي اتسعت بين ملوك الطوائف، أخذ الصقالبة يفقدون ممتلكاتهم حتى لم يبق لهم سوى ميناء دانية في جنوب شرق الأندلس.
إزاء ضغوط اليابسة الأندلسية المتزايدة على صقالبة دانية، فكّر أحدهم، وهو مجاهد الداني العامري، في الاستيلاء على جزر البليار، وانتقل إليها بالفعل واحتلت قواته الجزر الثلاث عام 1015م.
ومن ذلك الحين، ذاع صيت مجاهد في حوض البحر المتوسط لا سيما بعد احتلاله جزيرة سردينيا وتهديده للشواطئ الايطالية. 
وفي 637هـ أُخرج المسلمين من الجزيرة نهائياً.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

بزمتكم احنا مش كنا مخدوعين في اسكندرية؟  :: 
شايفين الصور عاملة ازاي؟  :: 
تخيلوا الجمال البكر ده كله كان خاضع لسلطان المسلمين.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كيف لم أفكر من قبل في هذا؟!
فكرت لتوي في الاستفادة من رحلات حمادو وهوايته في التصوير وملاحظاته الذكية في التأثيرات الاسلامية الحضارية منها أو الثقافية أو المعمارية على البلدان التي يزرها. 
خاصة وانه أخبرني بمتابعته للموضوع أولاً بأول.
لعلنا بفضله نسد بعض ما ينقصنا ونقدم للقارئ وفي مكان واحد أفضل ما قد يود أن يجده عن هذه الفتوح وتأثيراتها على هذه البلدان.
أخي الحبيب أحمد .. قلت لي أنك زرت اليونان وسردينية وميورقة وفيينا وكلها بلدان تحدثنا عنها.
تحدثنا عن ضرب فيينا وفتح اليونان في حديثنا عن الدولة العثمانية وسليمان القانوني.
وتحدثنا عن فتح سردينية وميورقة قبل قليل.
وسنتحدث عن مالطه التي زرتها هي الأخرى قريباً .. فماذا في جعبتك عن هذه البلدان من صور وملاحظات ومعلومات؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ث- فتح جزيرة كريت















منذ زمن بعيد تشأت في هذه الجزيرة الحضارة المينوية نسبة إلى الملك الأسطوري مينوس الذي أسس الحضارة والعمران في تلك الجزيرة منذ ما يقارب من 4000 سنة وما لبثت هذه الحضارة المتميزة بجمال قصورها وروعة مبانيها أن بسطت سيطرتها على كامل بحر إيجه. ولا تزال هذه المعالم بارزة في آثارها التاريخية.
أطلق عليها العرب اسم "إقريطش" وعرفت عند الأتراك باسم "جزيت". وهي عبارة عن جزيرة مستطيلة الشكل تحاط سواحل هذه الجزيرة بسهول ساحلية، وتنحدر إليها أنهار قصيرة سريعة الجريان، وتمتع سواحل الجزيرة الشمالية بعدد من الخلجان تصلح كموانئ طبيعية، ومعظم مدنها موانئ على الساحل الشمالي.

أكثر ما ستجدوه على صفحات الانترنت ان لم يكن كل ما ستجدوه عن فتح الجزيرة لها هو فتح السلطان العثماني الغازي إبراهيم الأول لها .. غير أن فتحه هذا لم يكن الأول حقيقةً.

غزوات المسلمين لها في القرن الهجري الأول وفي الخلافة الأموية:

حاول المسلمون فتح كريت في منتصف القرن الهجري الأول، وذلك في أثناء تعقبهم لجيوش الروم بعد هزيمتهم في الشام ومصر، وفي عام 55هـ غزا جُنَادة بن أبي أمية جزيرة "كِريت"، ففتح أجزاء منها في خلافة معاوية بن أبي سفيان، وفي زمن الوليد بن عبد الملك فتحت أجزاء أخرى من هذه الجزيرة.

غزواتهم لها في الخلافة العباسية:

وفي زمن هارون الرشيد الخليفة العباسي تم فتح الجزء الأكبر منها بقيادة حميد بن معيوف الهمداني، ثم غزاها في خلافة المأمون أبو حفص عمر بن عيسى الأندلسي وافتتح منها حصناً واحداً ونزله ثم لم يزل يفتح شيئاً بعد شيء حتى لم يعد فيها من الروم أحد.

الفتح الأول والحقيقي للجزيرة:

وفي عام 210هـ - 825م كان قد نزل بالاسكندرية قبيل مقدم عبد الله بن الطاهر أمير مصر الجديد في زمن العباسيين طائفة من المغاربة الذين أبعدوا عن الأندلس لثورتهم في وجه الحكم بن هشام وكانت عدتهم تزيد عن بضعة ألوف فاستولوا على مدينة الاسكندرية. 
فلما قدم عبد الله بن طاهر الى مصر توجه الى حربهم فدارت بينه وبينهم مفاوضات أن يمدهم بالمال والسلاح والسفن فيرحلوا الى جزيرة كريت البيزنطية ويستولوا عليها.
وافق عبد الله وجهزهم بما طلبوا وخرجوا من الاسكندرية في أسطول حربي قاصدين محاربة البيزنطيين في كريت والاستقرار فيها وقد كان ما أرادوا .. هزم الأسطول البيزنطي واستولى المسلمين على الجزيرة فكان ذلك أول دخول فعلي للاسلام لها ويقول ارشبيالد لويس أنهم ظلوا في كريت مدة قرن ونصف كانوا فيه مثار فزع للعرش البيزنطي.
ظل المسلمين في الجزيرة حتى عام 350هـ - 961م .. وأسسوا فيها عاصمتهم كانديا أو الخندق ،وهو اسم استبدل حديثاً بهرقليون .
أي أن الحكم الإسلامي لكريت مكث فيها مدة مائة وأربعين عاماً ان أردنا الدقة اعتنق فيه معظم سكان الجزيرة الإسلام ، ثم استولى البيزنطيون على الجزيرة مرة أخرى وساد الاضطهاد الديني للمسلمين بالجزيرة ، وفي القرن السابع الهجري اشترت جمهورية البندقية جزيرة كريت ، وحكم البنادقة الجزيرة حكماً استبدادياً وحاولوا نشر المذهب الكاثوليكي بين سكان الجزيرة وكان أهلها يعتنقون المذهب الأرثوذكسي فهاجر الكثير من أهل الجزيرة إلى البلاد الإسلامية واعتنق الكثير منهم الإسلام.

الفتح الثاني:

في القرن السابع عشر بدأت كفة العثمانيين ترجح بشكل شبه حاسم في صراعهم الطويل و المضني مع البنادقة للسيطرة على شرق البحر المتوسط .

وتضآلت أراضي البندقية الشاسعة خارج الأدرياتي تدريجياً جتى انحصرت بجزيرة كريت و الجزر الأيونية ، و كان العثمانيون يبحثون عن ذريعة للتخلص من هذه المعاقل الأخيرة لسلطة البندقية السابقة خاصة ان الخليفة العثماني مراد فكر في احتلالها وأعد لها العدة قبل أن تعاجله الوفاة.

وقد كانت لهم الذريعة.

 في 28سبتمبر هجم قراصنة من مالطه على قافلة عثمانية متجهة من الأسكندرية إلى اسطنبول قرب رودس ، كانت تحمل فيها ثروة هائلة و بعض من حريم السلطان في عودتهم من الحج . استراحت الفرقة البحرية المالطية في ميناء كانديا عاصمة الجزيرة ، للتزود قبل ان تقلع من جديد. فكان هذا العمل كافياً لنسف الجهود المضنية الرامية لإحلال السلام بين البندقية و العثمانيين وسبباً لاشعال فتيل المواجهات بينهما.

غير أن روايات أخرى أرجعها بعض المؤرخين الى أنها السبب وراء فتح جزيرة كريت تقول:

أنه عندما ولد للسلطان إبراهيم الأول ولداً واختار لإرضاعه جارية حسناء جميلة جداً قد وضعت مولوداً حديثاً وكان لأحد أقارب إبراهيم الأول وقيل لمسئول قصره الأول ، وبالفعل بدأت تلك الجارية الحسناء في إرضاع ولد الخليفة ولكن وقعت بعض الخلافات داخل القصر ألجأت المسئول لأن يأخذ جاريته وولدها ويخرج من المدينة طالباً زيارة المسجد الحرام وقامت الجارية بإرجاع ولد الخليفة لحضانة أمه لتتولى هي أو غيرها إرضاعه ، ثم ركب هذا الرجل وجاريته وولدهما البحر قاصدين البيت الحرام وفي أثناء الرحلة هجمت سفن رهبان جزيرة مالطة على سفينة هذا الرجل وقتلته هو وجاريته وأخذت الطفل0
وقد ظن الرهبان أنهما قد أخذا طفل الخليفة ولما استبانت حقيقة الأمر والخطأ قاموا بتربية هذا الطفل على النصرانية وأطلقوا عليه اسم "بدري أوتوماتو" أي "الأب العثماني" 

وتقول رواية مشابهة أنه في سنة 1054هـ 1644 م تعدت بعض سفن قرصان مالطة وقبضت على سفينة عثمانية تجارية كان بها حجاج وبينهم سنبل أغا أغاي دار السعادة ولما وصلت سفن القرصان المذكورة إلى جزيرة كريد تقاسم أصحابها ما بها من الأسلاب مع حاكمها ليدافع عنهم وبعد أن أقاموا مدّة في هذه الجزيرة ارتحلوا عنها إلى جزيرة مالطة وأخذوا معهم تلك السفينة.
وصلت الأخبار للخليفة إبراهيم الأول فاستشاط غضباً خاصة أنه قد عرف أن هؤلاء الرهبان قد تلقوا مساعدات كبيرة من أسطول البنادقة فقام باحتجاز قناصلة الدول الأجنبية في الأستانة ومنهم قنصل إنجلترا والنمسا وألمانيا وروسيا وغضب الخليفة غضبة أرعبت الأوربيين منه.
قام الصدر الأعظم بتهدئة الخليفة وعرفه حقيقة الحال وأن هؤلاء الرهبان كلهم من الفرنسيين الذين لا يخضعون لسلطان أحد من دول أوروبا ولا حتى فرنسا بلدهم وعليه عزم السلطان على فتح كريت والتجهيز لذلك.

أياً كانت صحة القصة فقد أعد العثمانيون عدتهم لغزو الجزيرة 

أصدر السلطان ابراهيم أمره لجميع دور الصناعات ببذل الاهتمام في بناء السفن وإصلاحها لتقوية الدوننما وأمر الولايات بتجهيز الجيوش وعين القبودان يوسف باشا الذي تقلد رياسة البحرية 1054هـ بعد أبي بكر باشا سرداراً على الجيوش وبعد أن استعرض هذا القائد جنود البحرية في نظارة البحرية وزعهم على السفن 1055هـ 1645 م ثم أقلع بالدوننما وكانت مشكلة من 150سفينة حربية بها نحو مائة وخمسين ألف قنطار من البارود ونحو خمسين ألف من مقذوفات الحديد وخمسين مدفعاً للحصار وغير ذلك من الآلات الحربية الأخرى.
ويقال ان هذه الحملة كانت ظاهرياً بعثة تأديبية على مالطا ، ولكن البنادقة أُخذوا على حين غرة بوصول الأسطول العثماني في 26 حزيران يونيو 1645 الى كريت.
لما خرجت هذه العمارة من الدردنيل توجه منها تسعون سفينة لمينا سلانيك وستون سفينة لمينا جشمه لتأخذ منهما العساكر التي كانت استعدت بالجهتين المذكورتين واكترت العمارة أيضاً خمسين سفينة تجارية لحمل الأرزاق والمهمات وبعد ذلك قصدت هذه السفن جميعها مينا ناوراين للسفر منها إلى مالطة بعد أن التحق بها أساطيل طرابلس الغرب وكانت ثمانية تحت قيادة حاكم طرابلس عبدالرحمن باشا وبوصولهم جميعاً إلى مينا ناوارين أخذوا المياه اللازمة لهم ثم دعا السردار كافة الأمراء وقرأ عليهم الفرمان السلطاني الآمر بالسفر إلى كريت لأجل فتحها.
أبحرت العمارة قاصدة تلك الجهة إلى أن وصلت إلى ساحلها وأنزلت الجيوش في مكان يدعى غرامبوسة ثم وصلت الجيوش بعد يومين قرب بلدة خانية وبقيت على بعد أربعة أميال منها بين ساحل كريد وجزيرة أيا تودوري (Theodoro) ثم ألقت مراسيها وخرج منها كوك حسن باشا بكلر بك الرومللي بعساكره وكل من مراد أغا كتخداي اليكجرية ومن معه من الجنود بمهماتهم وعددهم وعسكروا بشاطئ نهير بلاطانية واستولت الدوننما على القلعتين الموجودتين بجزيرة تودوري المذكورة ثم حاصرت الجيوش قلعة خانية الشهيرة من كل جانب إلى أن استولت عليها بعد خمسين يوماً من حصارها وذلك في 29جمادى الآخرة سنة 1055هـ 1645 م .
وبعد مضي أربعة عشر يوماً من افتتاحها حضرت عمارة البنادقة لما علموا بمجيء العثمانيين تحت قيادة الأميرال العام يارونيمو موروزوني (Morozini) فمرت أمام القلعة المذكورة ثم دخلت ميناء سودة وهو أكبر ثغر في جزيرة كريت وبعد أن جمع الأميرال المذكور كافة سفن البنادقة الموجودة بمياه الجزيرة المذكورة في مركز واحد خرج بها وأتى أمام خانية وكانت السفن الكبيرة من الدوننما العثمانية مستقبلة بجوار جزيرة أيا تودوري وكانت الصغيرة في ميناء خانية وكان البنادقة طلبوا مساعدة أوروبا فلم تجبهم لقيام الحروب بين ممالكها وأرسل لهم أهل مالطة عشرين سفينة وأمدهم الفرنسويون بالنقود سراً مخافة الإخلال بالمعاهدات التي بينهم وبين العثمانيين ولما أراد سردار الجيش إخراج الدوننما في صباح اليوم المذكور لمحاربة البنادقة اتفق قيام زوبعة قوية جلبت أضراراً عظيمة بعمارة البنادقة فانهزمت بدون قتال وبينما هي تسير صادفها في الطريق غلايين من الدوننما العثمانية فاشتبك القتال بينهما وبعد قتال عنيف أسر البنادقة غليوناً واحداً وتمكن الاثنان من الهرب.
عاد السلاحدار يوسف باشا إلى القسطنطينية شتاءاً ، و أخطأ في السلطان و أُعدم . رغم ذلك تقدم العثمانيون تقدماً لا بأس به بأخذهم ريثيمنو في أوائل 1646.
بلغ الصراع ذروته بحملة الدردنيل البندقية ، و بحصار كانديا الشهير الذي دام 22 عاماً بين عامي 1647 و 1669 عند الاستسلام النهائي و لعله يكون أطول حصار في التاريخ.
تناقصت تدريجياً معاقل البندقية في أنحاء الجزيرة. قبل عام 1648 ، كانت كل من كريت في أيدي العثمانيين ، باستثناء كانديا و عدد قليل من المعاقل مثل غرامفوزا.

عاد الحكم الإسلامي لجزيرة كريت مرة ثانية وعاد المذهب الأرثوذكسي للجزيرة وساد التسامح الديني في الجزيرة وأمام تسامح المسلمين اعتنق نصف سكان جزيرة كريت الإسلام وانتشر في جميع انحاء كريت في ظل الحكم التركي .ولم يحاول الأتراك تغير لغة الجزيرة أو التدخل في دين أهلها .

الفتح المصري الأخير للجزيرة:

وفي أثناء القرن الثالث عشر الهجري انتهزت الدول الأوربية خصوصاً روسيا ضعف الدولة العثمانية وحاولوا التدخل إلى جانب اليونان ضد الدولة تركيا وخاضت الدولة العثمانية عدة حروب في كريت وشبه جزيرة المورة ، وتدخلت مصر إلى جانب السلطان العثماني 
هبت رياح القومية على أوربا بعدما أشعلتها الثورة الفرنسية فقامت الثورات في اليونان وكريت .. عهد السلطان العثماني محمود لمحمد علي والي مصر باخماد الثورة في كريت سنة 1237هـ - 1824م.
واذ كانت هذه الدول خاضعة لحكم الدولة العثمانية التي ترغب دول أوربا الكبرى في تقويضها فقد التفت كلها حول تأييد ثورة اليونان وراحت تمدها بالعون الأدبي والمادي خاصة السلاح.
وقد أظهر اليونانيين تفوق في البحر على الأسطول العثماني فأعلنت جزيرة كريت انضمامها الى الثورة في اليونان وكذلك قبرص فلم يجد السلطان مناصاً من الاستعانة بمصر حينها.

استجاب محمد علي لأمر السلطان وأعد حملة من 5000 جندي مصري بقيادة حسن باشا وأقلع بهم الأسطول المصري من الاسكندرية قاصداً كريت.
أبلى الجيش المصري بلاءاً حسناً يحسد عليه وقمعوا الثوار وأقروا الأمن والنظام في الجزيرة وأنقذوا الحاميات التركية المحاصرة في القلاع قبل أن يخمدوا الثورة في قبرص هي الأخرى.

منح محمد على حكم كريت بين سنتي  1240 هـ - 1256 هـ  واستمر الصراع حتى سنة 1316هـ -1898 م عندما ( دولت ) كريت ومنحت بعد ذلك لليونان في سنة 1332 هـ - 1913 م .
ونتيجة للإضهاد الديني هاجر حوالى 450 ألف مسلم من جزيرة كريت ، حيث قلص التعليم الديني إلى ساعتين في الأسبوع ، ولم يسمح للمسلمين بناء مدارس جديدة لتعليم أبنائهم ، وحرم عليهم بناء أو إصلاح المساجد . ولقد خلف المسلمين وراءهم العديد من المساجد والمدارس الدينية ، ومن أبرز ٍمساجد كريت مسجد السلطان إبراهيم في مدينة الخندق عاصمة الجزيرة وقد حول المسجد إلى كنيسة ( سانت نيكولاس ) .

----------


## سوما

ابن رشد المصرى \ م. رامى..
تكملة الموضوع رائعة جدااااااااا.... :y: .... الفتوحات بالمعلومات والصور ....
مجهود متميز جداااااااااا.. يسلم أيدك  :BRAWA: 
وفى أنتظار الجديد والمزيد منك ومن حمادو ومن الأضافات الرائعة التى تضيف لمعلوماتنا الجديد والمزيد.. :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> كيف لم أفكر من قبل في هذا؟!
> فكرت لتوي في الاستفادة من رحلات حمادو وهوايته في التصوير وملاحظاته الذكية في التأثيرات الاسلامية الحضارية منها أو الثقافية أو المعمارية على البلدان التي يزرها. 
> خاصة وانه أخبرني بمتابعته للموضوع أولاً بأول.
> لعلنا بفضله نسد بعض ما ينقصنا ونقدم للقارئ وفي مكان واحد أفضل ما قد يود أن يجده عن هذه الفتوح وتأثيراتها على هذه البلدان.
> أخي الحبيب أحمد .. قلت لي أنك زرت اليونان وسردينية وميورقة وفيينا وكلها بلدان تحدثنا عنها.
> تحدثنا عن ضرب فيينا وفتح اليونان في حديثنا عن الدولة العثمانية وسليمان القانوني.
> وتحدثنا عن فتح سردينية وميورقة قبل قليل.
> وسنتحدث عن مالطه التي زرتها هي الأخرى قريباً .. فماذا في جعبتك عن هذه البلدان من صور وملاحظات ومعلومات؟


*والله يا رامى بصراحة يعني
أنا اتفاجئت جدا من الرد دا.
والسبب إنى من محبى متابعة المواضيع من بعيد. ومش بحب أنه يتم دعوتى فى أى موضوع باتابعه بشغف من بعيد.



الحمد فعلا اتيحت لى الفرصة لزيارة معظم الأماكن التى تواجد فيها المسلمون وأقاموا عليها حضارة, ليس فقط فى أوروبا, وإنما أيضا فى بعض دول جنوب شرق آسيا.
وأخص هنا بالذكر جمهورية المالديف الإسلامية التى يمثل الإسلام السنى فيها 100% بالرغم من أنها عانت الأمرين من محاولات التنصير على أيدي الغزاة المختلفين.

وعن تأثير الحضارة الإسلامية على العالم دعنى أقول وأكررها أكثر من مرة أنه قد تم فى عام 2005 تأريخ أكبر سرقة فى تاريخ البشرية الحديث.
هل تعلم ماهى أكبر سرقة فى التاريخ الحديث؟ هى سرقة أوروبا لعلوم وثقافة وفنون المسلمين.
وجاء هذا التأريخ بعد الضغوط التى قامت بها كلا من السعودية والإمارات على دول أوروبا والولايات المتحدة لاعادة النظر لتاريخهم المشوه, المليئ بالاكاذيب عن الحضارة الإسلامية.
وبالفعل بعد أن تم تعديل فقرات كثيرة جدا من التاريخ الأوروبى بوجه عام -و أخص هنا التاريخ الإيطالى واليونانى, وأجزاء من التاريخ الاسبانى لحين إكتمال إعادة كتابة تاريخه - لم يستطع العالم إلا بالاعتراف أمام الجميع بأنه قام بسرقتنا.
وفى نفس القاعة هنا موجود موضوع لابن طيبة العزيز تحدث فيه عن الاعتذارات التى قدمها أساقفة أوروبيون لما ارتكبته أوروبا من جرائم ضد المسلمين فى فترات العصور الوسطى.

واليوم معروض فى الكثير من كنائس إيطاليا وأسبانيا بعض المخطوطات العربية العلمية, وترجمتها للغات الإيطالية والاسبانية, وشرح تاريخ تلك المخطوطات وأصلها العربى, بالاضافة لشرح طريقة سرقة تلك المخطوطات من أصحابها, ومحاولات الإغتيالات التى قام بها أساقفة أوروبا للحصول على تلك المخطوطات والإحتفاظ بها لسنوات عديدة حتى يأتى من يستفيد بها.

**أما جزر البليار فيقول أهل التاريخ فيها أنها لم ترى طعم النوم والراحة والأمان إلا فى فترة حكم المسلمين لها, وبعد خروج المسلمون منها لم يعيش أهلها فى سلام إلا بعد أن اعترفت حكومة أسبانيا بهم فى نهايات القرن العشرين.*
*
عن مالطا, كان هناك لفترة جدال واسع حول التاريخ المالطى, ففى الوقت الذى زعمت فيه مالطا بأن المسلمون كانوا غزاة, نجد على الجانب الاخر جميع المؤرخين يتسائلون إن كان المسلمون غزاة فى مالطا, لماذا إذن تأثرت اللغة المالطية باللغة العربية! ولماذا حتى الآن كل أسماء المدن والشوارع فى مالطا مكتوبة باللغة العربية بالرغم من أن الإحتلال الإنجليزي للجزيرة كان أطول من - الغزو - الإسلامى لها؟
ولما لم يجد المؤرخون المالطيون إجابات منطقية لتلك الأسئلة وغيرها, تم الرضخ لحملة إعادة كتابة التاريخ المالطى, ووقف طباعة كل الكتب التى تتحدث عن فترة حكم المسلمين فى مالطا على أنهم غزاة لحين الإنتهاء من تنقيح التاريخ.

وحتى أستطيع ان أوضح الصورة لك وللجميع, أرجوك ان تقرأ التعليمات المكتوبة على تلك اليافطة التى قمت بتصويرها فى مطار مالطا الدولى.
على اليمين جملة مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزي, وعلى اليسار نفس الجملة باللغة العربية.
آسف...أقصد اللغة المالطية.


مكتوب
استنى ورا اللينية الصفرا




رامى
أنا طولت قوى معلش
بس يا إما أبطل دلوقتى, أو هاتلاقيني كتبت رد طويل يخليكم تناموا منى



خالص تحياتى أخى الكريم

*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

فاجئتك ازاي يا ضلالي انت وأنا متفق معاك على الماسنجر وشفنا وقرينا الرد مع بعض؟!  :: 
أحمد اكتب براحتك وطول براحتك .. أنا محتاج لمعلومات أكتر عن اللي بتقوله خاصة موضوع الاعترافات اللي حصلت سنة 2005.
أول مرة اسمع بيه.
وفين الصور .. وفين مشاهداتك في مايوركا اللي كنت كلمتني عنها قبل كده؟
المساجد اللي اتحولت كنايس والمساجد اللي اتفتح تحتها محال خمور .. الشوارع والأسامي والفنون الاسلامية في العمران والوجدان .. الخ
طول يا أخي ده انت كتبت كلمتين ودمتم.  :: 
لي عودة

----------


## حمادو

> فاجئتك ازاي يا ضلالي انت وأنا متفق معاك على الماسنجر وشفنا وقرينا الرد مع بعض؟! 
> أحمد اكتب براحتك وطول براحتك .. أنا محتاج لمعلومات أكتر عن اللي بتقوله خاصة موضوع الاعترافات اللي حصلت سنة 2005.
> أول مرة اسمع بيه.
> وفين الصور .. وفين مشاهداتك في مايوركا اللي كنت كلمتني عنها قبل كده؟
> المساجد اللي اتحولت كنايس والمساجد اللي اتفتح تحتها محال خمور .. الشوارع والأسامي والفنون الاسلامية في العمران والوجدان .. الخ
> طول يا أخي ده انت كتبت كلمتين ودمتم. 
> لي عودة


*أقولك فاجئتنى إزاي يا عم الحاج
كنا بنتكلم عادى وبعد كده لقيتك بتقول لى إذا كنت سافرت الأماكن اللى انت ذكرتها
قلت لك آه, لقيتك قلت لى خلاص هاكتب فى الموضوع
كل دا عادى
إنما اللى فاجئنى فعلا هو ردك الأول, وأنا حتى كلمتك عنه, بس بعد كده حصلت ظروف أجبرتنى إنى أقوم.
تعالى بأه علشان نكمل الحوار



اللى حصل عام 2005 مش كان إعتراف ولا شئ
وإنما كان تقرير بحقيقة
تخيل مثلا يا رامى أنه قبل وصول المسلمين لاوروبا ماكنش فيه رقم الصفر فيها.
وتخيل وأنت مهندس أهمية الصفر فى كل العلوم.

كل شئ حاليا مبنى على الواحد والصفر
وبما أن العرب هم أصحاب الصفر, إذن من واجب العالم الإعتراف بفضلهم فى كل العلوم.
كمان فيه بعض المخطوطات عن ليوناردو دافنتشى فى متحف العلوم بمدينة ميلانو الإيطالية (مش فاكر بصراحة حاليا اسم المتحف ايه بس فاكر انى قلت لك عليه لما اتكلمنا عن الكفن المزعوم للسيد المسيح)
المهم.. فى بعض تلك المخطوطات كتب ليوناردو دافنتشى أنه ليس صاحب كل تلك العلوم, وإنما هناك الكثير من المخطوطات التى كانت محفوظة فى بعض الكنائس بفرنسا وأسبانيا, وحتى إيطاليا.
وهو قام بترجمة البعض منها, وإعادة ما فيها من تجارب ثم تحديثها بأفكاره الشخصية.

حتى أنه تم حصر علماء النهضة الأوروبية, ووجدوا أن العديد منهم كان يعمل قسيسا.
ليوناردو دافنتشى كان أحدهم
مندل منهم
وكثير جدا من علماء التنوير الأوروبى كانوا قساوسة ورهبانا.

بالله عليك كيف تثور الشعوب كلها على الكنيسة بسبب رجعيتها وتخلفها, وفى نفس الوقت يظهر من الكنيسة كل تلك العلوم؟
ألم تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال من قبل؟
العديد من علماء التاريخ سألوا أنفسهم هذا السؤال
وكانت مخطوطات علماء الأندلس هى الإجابة.

لم يكن لأحد غير القساوسة والرهبان حق الإقتراب من تلك المخطوطات العربية
أخذوها وترجموها وطوروا أفكارها إلى أن وصلوا للمبادئ الأولى للعلوم التى نعرفها اليوم.
هذا لا ينفى أن علماء أوروبا اجتهدوا, ولكن إجتهادهم بالنسبة لى شخصيا كان عبارة عن إجتهاد من استكمل الطريق...وليس إجتهاد من صنع طريق العلم.

ولهذا كله...بخلاف الضغوط السياسية السعودية ... تم الإعتراف بأكبر سرقة فى التاريخ.


أما عن الصور والمشاهدات فى مايوركا وكريت ومالطا وموسكو...وغيرها من المدن.
هى موجودة والله

بس تقدر تقول إنى مش لاقي الاسطوانات حاليا بسبب أنى باعمل تغييرات كثيرة فى الشقة إستعدادا للشتاء إن شاء الله (ما أنت عارف بأه ).

بس أقدر دلوقتى أجيب بعض الصور لمايوركا (بما إنه فيه صور عنها فى المنتدى)


دا ما تبقى من قصر الأمير عبد الله بن موسى بن النصير
مجرد قبة ومأذنة تحتهم محل للخمور


أما دي بأه كانت كاتدرائية لها قيمة تاريخية احتفظ بها المسلمون
وعلى فكرة هى بجوار قصر الأمير المسلم
بس للاسف الأسبان بعد كده أهانوا الكنيسة وحولوها لخمارة من أكبر خمارات الجزيرة وأشهرها.
طبعا ماعرفتش أصورها إلا من الزاوية دي, وإلا كان هايبقى فى الصورة مناظر مش كويسة.
**


**ورا الصورة كمان كان فيه معبد يهودى تم هدمه تماما ولم يتبق منه غير الباب الخشبى المؤدى للمعبد.





رامى العزيز
موضوعك بصراحة مايخلصش فيه الكلام لانه بيحيي بداخلنا تاريخ عظيم جدا
بس أنا لازم أبطل دلوقتى وإلا هاتكلم كتير قوى وهاتنام منى


فى إنتظار جديدك أخى العزيز

*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## علاء فرج

الاستاذ المبدع رامى
حقيقى امتعتنا بموضوعك القيم وبعد قراءة التاريخ يكون لنا رأى فيما حدث ولا نتشابه جميعا مثلا ما لفت انتباهى و تأثرت به بموضوعك رسم لمعركة بلاط الشهداء وفيه صورة لأم شبه عارية تحتضن طفلها وسط المعركة مرعوبة وتكاد الخيول تسحقهما ، تبا للحروب جميعا فهى سلوك بشرى وحشى فى كل الاحوال لاحظ دموية تصوير المعارك حتى الخيول الجميلة المسالمة مذبوحة وملقاة
أقول رايى وارجو الا استعدى احد على فأنا أتحدث عما بضميرى الانسانى و عقلى وقلبى فتلك الحروب لا ناقة لنا فيها ولاجمل فنحن مصريون وهى لا تمثل جزء من تاريخنا هل يوسف بن تاشفين مصرى و هل الفاتح مصرى بالعكس كنا نحن ضحية فى احدى تلك الحروب و شنق حاكمنا على احدى بوابات مصر وعلى حد علمى مصر وقتها كانت مسلمة فما الداعى لفتحها على يد جيوش سليم الهمجى 
هل يمكن لحضرتك ان تخبرنا عن مدرسة انشئها ذلك الهمجى ؛ عن أثر تاريخى تركه ذلك الفاتح ببلدنا
ماذا تقول حضرتك عن موضوع و تصور كتبه مثقف مثلك ولكن من احفاد المغول عن عظمة و فتوحات هولاكو و خان
برأيى الحروب و الدموية ليست مدعاة للفخر و الاعتزاز ولكن نحن نفتخر بالبناء و الحضارة يا عزيزى فمصر فى عز مجدها تركت العالم يحارب و يسفك الدماء و انصرفت لتعليم البشرية كيف تبدع و تزرع و تبنى وهذا ما بقى
مع التحية لشخصك اخالفك الرأى احيانا وأتفق معك احيانا ولكن دائما ستظل بقلبى كصديق ومحاور اتشرف بالنقاش معه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

خي العزيز علاء .. شاكر لك طيب الكلمات



> حقيقى امتعتنا بموضوعك القيم وبعد قراءة التاريخ يكون لنا رأى فيما حدث ولا نتشابه جميعا مثلا ما لفت انتباهى و تأثرت به بموضوعك رسم لمعركة بلاط الشهداء وفيه صورة لأم شبه عارية تحتضن طفلها وسط المعركة مرعوبة وتكاد الخيول تسحقهما ، تبا للحروب جميعا فهى سلوك بشرى وحشى فى كل الاحوال لاحظ دموية تصوير المعارك حتى الخيول الجميلة المسالمة مذبوحة وملقاة


دعنا نتفق على بعض النقاط
أولاً
الرسوم التي نوردها في الموضوع هي رسوم ترسم بعد الحدث بقرن أو يزيد .. يضع فيها الفنان خلفيته وثقافته وتأثره الشخصي .. والرسمة التي تتحدث عنها عزيزي هي للفنان كارل فان ستوبين.
ثانياً
في العصور الوسطى كانت مثل هذه المعارك أمراً طبيعياً لتوسيع الرقعة والنفوذ .. كان للفرس وللرومان وللأوربيين وللمسلمين وللمغول والهون والنورمانديين ولكل حضارات ذلك العصر نصيب فيها.
ثالثاً
تلك المعارك التي خاضها المسلمين .. كان أغلبها تكليف الهي بدافع الجهاد في سبيل الله ونشر الاسلام.
وبفضلها ما كنا ندين بالاسلام الأن نحن وزهاء 400 مليون مسلم في افرقيا وحدها.
هي ليست همجية وبربرية اذن.



> أقول رايى وارجو الا استعدى احد على فأنا أتحدث عما بضميرى الانسانى و عقلى وقلبى فتلك الحروب لا ناقة لنا فيها ولاجمل فنحن مصريون وهى لا تمثل جزء من تاريخنا هل يوسف بن تاشفين مصرى و هل الفاتح مصرى بالعكس كنا نحن ضحية فى احدى تلك الحروب و شنق حاكمنا على احدى بوابات مصر وعلى حد علمى مصر وقتها كانت مسلمة فما الداعى لفتحها على يد جيوش سليم الهمجى


ان كنت تعرف هويتك على انك مصري وفقط فأنا أختلف معك في تعريفي لهويتي .. أنا مسلم قلباً وقالباً أولاً ثم أنا عربي ثانياً ثم أنا مصري ثالثاً .. وعاء ضخم يضم وعاء أصغر يضم وعاء أصغر وأصغر .. ذلك هو انتمائي وتلك هي أولوياتي.
بالنسبة للحاكم الذي تتحدث عنه هو السلطان المملوكي الشركسي طومان باي وبالنسبة للباب فهو باب زويلة.
دخول العثمانيين مصر ليس بفتح أو جهاد في سبيل نشر الاسلام كالفتوح التي نوردها في الموضوع أخي الطيب .. انما هو نوع من بسط النفوذ وانتقال زعامة العالم الاسلامي من دولة الى أخرى.
ودعني أصدقك القول انه حتى هذه التنقلات كانت رحمة للمسلمين.
دولة المماليك كانت دولة عظيمة حافظت على الاسلام والمسلمين فترة طويلة من الزمن وحمت ديارهم سواء كانوا ضمن أملاكها أو لم يكونوا ثم بدأت في الانهيار في الوقت الذي بدأت فيه قوة العثمانيين تتنامى باطراد مزهل يعجب له الكثيرين .. في ذلك الوقت كانت قوة كونية جديدة على الكوكب تتشكل هي قوة العثمانيين .. كان على العثمانيين أن يبسطوا نفوذهم أولاً على العالم الاسلامي ليصبحوا القوة الأكبر فيه ومنه يصرفوا نظرهم الى أوربا أو الى الصفويين في ايران وقد كان فعلاً.
لقد قدم الأمويين الكثير للاسلام فاذا ما بدأوا في الضعف والانحلال وهبنا الله العباسيين يقدموا المزيد فاذا ما بدأوا في الضعف والانحلال وهبنا الله المماليك فاذا ما بدأوا في الضعف والانحلال وهبنا الله العثمانيين وقد كانوا أخر هبات الله جل علاه للمسلمين .. سقطنا بعدها فريسة احتلال طويل.
صلاح الدين الأيوبي نفسه لم يحارب الصليبيين الا بعد أن حارب الفاطميين والنوبيين وأمراء الشام .. بسط نفوذه وامتلك قاعدة أسسها لينطلق منها نحو هدفه الأسمى تمكين المسلمين من بيت المقدس مجدداً. 



> فما الداعى لفتحها على يد جيوش سليم الهمجى 
> هل يمكن لحضرتك ان تخبرنا عن مدرسة انشئها ذلك الهمجى ؛ عن أثر تاريخى تركه ذلك الفاتح ببلدنا


أخي الكريم .. السلطان سليم الأول سلطان عظيم .. لا يصح أن تنعته أبداً بالهمجي.
السلطان سليم الأول حارب الصفويين وحمى ديار الاسلام منهم ومن شرورهم وفساد عقيدتهم بعد أن أفتى له أئمة الاسلام بذلك.
أولئك الصفويين بزعامة اسماعيل الصفوي الذين كاتبوا البرتغاليين ليخونوا الأمة .. في رسالة أرسلها البوكرك الى الشاه اسماعيل الصفوي قال فيها "اني أقدر لك احترامك للمسيحين في بلادك وأعرض عليك الأسطول والجند والأسلحة لاستخدامها ضد قلاع الترك في الهند واذا أردت أن تنقد على بلاد العرب أو تهاجم مكة فستجدني بجانبك في البحر الأحمر أمام جدة أو عدن أو في البحرين أو القطيف أو البصرة وسيجدني الشاه بجانبه على امتداد الساحل الفارسي وسأنفذ له كل ما يريد"
البرتغاليين في ذلك الوقت كانوا الأكثر عداءاً للاسلام والمسلمين خاصة بعد سقوط الأندلس الحديث وضياعها من المسلمين .. لك أن تعرف أنهم كانوا الأحرص على التحالف مع الصفويين ومهاجمة مكة والمدينة ونبش قبر الرسول صلوات الله عليه ومقايضة جثمانه الشريف بالقدس!
نعم ذلك كله صحيح ومسجل في التاريخ .. امساك العثمانيين بجواسيس برتغاليين في مكة أيضاً صحيح .. وحصول العثمانيين على تلك الوثيقة أو الرسالة التي قدمها البرتغاليين لاسماعيل الصفوي أيضاً صحيح .. واقامة العثمانيين حاميات قوية عند مكة ومرافئ سفن في جدة بعد معرفتهم لمخطط البرتغاليين أيضاً صحيح.
والأن وبعد أن اقتنعنا أن السلطان سليم الأول له من الأعمال التي فعلها خدمة للاسلام والمسلمين وبعد أن اقتنعنا أن انتقال مفاتيح القوة بين العالم الاسلامي من دولة الى أخرى تكن رحمة للمسلمين بعد أن عددنا عدداً من الأمثلة فالسؤال الأخير هل من أسباب أخرى دعت السلطان سليم الأول لفتح مصر؟
أورد الدكتور راغب السرجاني الأسباب فكانت كالتالي:
1- موقف المماليك العدائي من الدولة العثمانية حيث قام السلطان قلنصوه الغوري بالوقوف مع بعض الأمراء العثمانيين من وجه السلطان سليم الأول كذلك موقفها السلبي في وقوفها المعنوي مع اسماعيل الصفوي فهي لم تلتزم الحياد التام ولم تتخذ موقف عدائي صريح مع السلطان سليم
2- الخلاف على الحدود بين الدولتين في طرسوس في المنطقة الواقعة بين الطرف الجنوبي الشرقي لأسيا الصغرى وبين شمال الشامفقد تناثرت في هذه المنطقة امارات وقبائل تأرجحت في ولائها بين الدولتين
3- تفشي ظلم الدولة المملوكية بين الناس فأرسل قضاة المذاهب الأربعة والأشراف عريضة نيابة عن الجميع رسالة الى السلطان سليم يقولون فيها ان الشعب السوري ضاق بالظلم المملوكي وان حكام المماليك يخالفون الشرع وأن السلطان ان قرر الزحف على السلطنة المملوكية فان الشعب سيرحب به "هذه الوثيقة موجودة في الارشيف العثماني في متحف طومان كابي في اسطنبول"
أما علماء مصر فقد ذكر عبد الله بن رضوان في كتابه تاريخ مصر بمكتبة بايزيد في اسطنبول "ان علماء مصر وهم نفس الشعب المصري وممثلوه يلتقون سراً بكل سفير عثماني يأتي الى مصر ويقصون عليه شكواهم الشريف ويستنهضون عدالة السلطان العثماني لكي يأتي ويأخذ مصر"
4- رأي علماء الدولة العثمانية أن ضم مصر والشام يفيد الأمة في تحقيق أهدافها الاستراتيجية فان الخطر البرتغالي على البحر الأحمر والمناطق المقدسة الاسلامية وكذلك خطر فرسان القديس يوحنا في البحر المتوسط كان على رأس الأسباب التي دعت السلطان العثماني لأن يتوجه نحو الشرق.
ثم انه لا أدل عى نوايا السلطان سليم الأول أكثر مما قاله للسلطان طومان باي بعد هزيمته في معركة الريدانية "أنا ما جئت عليكم الا بفتوى علماء الأعصار والأمصار وأنا كنت متوجهاً لجهاد الرافضة"الصفويين" والفجار"البرتغاليين وفرسان القديس يوحنا" فلما بغى أميركم الغوري وجاء بالعساكر الى حلب واتفق مع الرافضة واختار أن يمشي الى مملكتي التي هي مورث آبائي وأجدادي فلما تحققت تركت الرافضة ومشيت اليه"



> برأيى الحروب و الدموية ليست مدعاة للفخر و الاعتزاز ولكن نحن نفتخر بالبناء و الحضارة يا عزيزى فمصر فى عز مجدها تركت العالم يحارب و يسفك الدماء و انصرفت لتعليم البشرية كيف تبدع و تزرع و تبنى وهذا ما بقى


الفتوحات الاسلامية ونشر الاسلام والقوة التي بلفها المسلمون في يوم من الأيام مدعاة فخر ولاشك .. وديننا له من التعاليم الانسانية التي لابد وأن نبجلها ونأخذها في حسباننا في حروبنا لننف يعنه وعن فتوحه أي همجية.

----------


## علاء فرج

اخى رامى 
نستكمل حديثنا و كنت اعتقد ان ما قلته من البديهيات فى كراهية الاحتلال العثمانى فوجدت من يدافع عنه بل يقول هبة من الله ومن مثقف مثلك
لن اتخطى النقطة الاولى وهى حروب المسلمون فى اوروبا وأسألك ماذا كسب الاسلام من ذلك لقد خرج كما دخل ولكنه عاد الان دون ضربة سيف او طعنة رمح وكذلك فى اسيا و افريقيا وسأركز على حروب الاندلس سواء الهجومية او الدفاعية للحفاظ على ما اخذ اجدنى يا سيدى احكم ضميرى و مشاعرى الانسانية وكنت افكر مثلك حتى وقت قريب جدا ووجدتنى بعد بحث و مجهود انظر برؤية مختلفة سأصحبك معى الى معركة ولتكن الزلاقة ولنتسلل سويا الى الجانب الاخر الاعداء اعنى لنرى وضعهم هم اناس يدافعون عن ارضهم و دينهم ممن جاءوا من الجانب الاخر من البحر تماما كوضعنا وقت قدوم لويس من البحر وبعد مرور تلك السنوات و ما تحويه من الدماء المراقة هنا وهناك لم يتبقى غير ما اخذه قادة الحروب من غنائم و متع لهم وحدهم ما اكثر كرهى لحديث الدماء و الموت وانهى كلامى عن تلك النقطة بالقول نحن مصريون و مسلمون وعرب نعتز بأسلامنا و لكن لنا خصوصية حضارية نحن لنا تاريخنا المجيد لن نشرك احدا معنا فيه لكونه عربى او مسلم مثلنا لن نعطى من رصيدنا و أرثنا لغيرنا فطالما نحن كذلك ايضا لا نحب ان نشترك فى ارث البربر فيوسف بن تاشفين لم يكن حتى يتحدث العربية وتاريخ الاتراك لهم وحدهم كما ان معركة لويس لنا فحسب ما تتحدث عنه هو تاريخ قومى و ليس دينى يا صديقى  يتبقى لنا حديث الاحتلال العثمانى وهو حديث ذو شجون سنتكلم عنه بنقاش اخر بنفس المكان
مع التحية

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> اخى رامى 
> نستكمل حديثنا و كنت اعتقد ان ما قلته من البديهيات فى كراهية الاحتلال العثمانى فوجدت من يدافع عنه بل يقول هبة من الله ومن مثقف مثلك


أخي العزيز علاء
قصصت عليك هنا وفي موضوع "يوم أن دفعت أمريكا الجزية" كيف كان دور العثمانيين في حماية بلاد المغرب العربي من الهجمات الاسبانية والبرتغالية ومنعهم اقامة امارات لهم هناك شأنها شأن الامارات الصليبية القديمة في الشام وكيف كان دورهم في حماية الحجاز واقامة الحاميات فيه وحماية الشواطئ الحجازية ومنعهم دخول السفن الأجنبية البحر الأحمر بعد أن هددت البرتغال بقصف مكة والمدينة ونبش قبر الرسول صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه .. وكيف أنهم حموا مصر بعد أن دمر البرتغاليين أسطولها مرتين وكيف حموا أهل السنة من هجمة الصفويين وكيف كانت فتوحهم في شرق أوربا عظيمة. 
كل ذلك ولا ترى في دور العثمانيين أي فائدة عادت على المسلمين؟
ذلك ولا ننكر أن العثمانيين لم يكونوا خلافة كسائر الخلافات فهم ليسوا قرشيين أو من نسل المصطفى شأنهم شأن الأمويين والعباسيين .. ولذلك لم يجرؤ أحدهم على تسمية نفسه خليفة.
ولا ننكر أن العثمانيين بعد دخولهم مصر أخذوا معهم أغلب العمال المهرة في ما يزيد عن 50 حرفة ليبنوا عاصمة الاسلام الجديدة في القسطنطينية.
ولا ننكر أن مصر بعد الفتح العثماني تحولت من دولة كبري امتد نفوذها من جبال طوروس شمالا إلى غربي أسوان جنوبا ومن حدود برقة غربا إلى الفرات شرقا ويخضع لسيادتها أقاليم برقة والحجاز واليمن والنوبة وقبرص إلى مجرد ولاية عثمانية لا تختلف عن غيرها من الولايات.
لكن رغم كل ذلك فهل ما ذكرناه سابقاً من ايجابيات بسيط مقارنة بالسلبيات؟
لا أظن ذلك أبداً.
تنتشر فكرة أن الدولة العثمانية دولة ظلم أو احتلال بين الكثيرين .. وقد ساعد على تأصيل تلك الفكرة القوميات العروبية التي ظهرت بعدها .. الا أن مجموعة من علماء التاريخ ردوا تلك الاتهامات من أبرزهم الدكتور عبد العزيز المنشاوي في كتابه"الدولة العثمانية دولة اسلامية مفترى عليها" والدكتور محمد حرب في كتب مهمة منها "العثمانيون في التاريخ والحضارة" و "السلطان محمد الفاتح فاتح القسطنطينية وقاهر الروم" والدكتور موفق بني المرجة "صحوة الرجل المريض"
وقد كان فعلا العالم الاسلامي مريض يموت طال عمره وقوى عضده بظهور الدولة العثمانية.
لذا لست وحدي أخي الطيب الذي يجزم بانجازات العثمانيين ودورهم العظيم في خدمة الاسلام والحفاظ عليه وعلى بلاده فكل أولئك ليسوا بالمثقفين وحسب بل انهم علماء تاريخ.



> لن اتخطى النقطة الاولى وهى حروب المسلمون فى اوروبا وأسألك ماذا كسب الاسلام من ذلك لقد خرج كما دخل ولكنه عاد الان دون ضربة سيف او طعنة رمح وكذلك فى اسيا و افريقيا وسأركز على حروب الاندلس سواء الهجومية او الدفاعية


الاسلام لا يدخل البلدان بالحروب بل بالاحتكاك .. والفتوح جهاد يؤمن ذلك الاحتكاك والتناغم .. وهي فريضة شرعية.
بالفتوح دخل الاسلام الشمال الافريقي والشام وأواسط أسيا وأوربا.
بالنسبة للفتوح في الأندلس فمثالك الذي اتخذته لا يجوز .. اقرأ يا أخي من مصادر غربية لا عربية عن محاكم التفتيش الاسابنية .. كيف كان يحرق المسلمين ويعذبوا .. كيف غيرت أسمائهم وكيف حرقت مصاحفهم وكيف بدلت ديانتهم وكيف عوملوا .. اقرأ عن المسلمين الموريسكيين وعن صنوف عذابهم لتعرف كيف انسلخت الأندلس عن عبائتها الاسلامية بعد أن دخل أهلها في الاسلام طوعاً لا كرهاً وبعد أن اقتنعوا به دين.
الأندلس أسلمت ودخل الكثير من أهلها الاسلام ثم تبدل الحال بهزيمة المسلمين فيها فطرد أغلبهم وعذب البقية أكبر عذاب حتى بدلت دياناتهم.



> سأصحبك معى الى معركة ولتكن الزلاقة ولنتسلل سويا الى الجانب الاخر الاعداء اعنى لنرى وضعهم هم اناس يدافعون عن ارضهم و دينهم ممن جاءوا من الجانب الاخر من البحر تماما كوضعنا وقت قدوم لويس من البحر


وما المشكلة؟
هم أناس تدافع عن بلادها .. أتفهم دفاعهم عن بلادهم .. ونحن أناس لم نخرج لحربهم الا للحفاظ على دين بذرناه في هذه البلاد.
ولو ان مثالك الخاص بلويس جانبك فيه الصواب .. لويس لم يخرج لحرب جهادية خالصة ولم ينحني لله باكياً يسأله النصر وتمكينه ولم يستفزه ما حاق بدينه وأهل دينه في الأندلس من ضياع مثلما كان يوسف بن تشفين .. لويس كل ما فعله أن دخل كل بيت في المنصورة واغتصب واحدة من بناته وضاجعها .. سرق البلاد وشوه المساجد ورفع عليها صلبان .. ثم فر هارباً الى بلاده.
ذلك فرق رهيب بين لويس وبين يوسف وبين حرب لويس وبين حرب يوسف.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

سيكن لي عودة لتوضيح حقائق أكبر عن فتوح المسلمين في أوربا ولماذا لم يستمر الاسلام في أوربا كما ترى أنت أخي علاء.

----------


## علاء فرج

اخى الاستاذ رامى
ما رأيك سأحصر نقاشى معك الان فى قضية الاحتلال العثمانى لمصر وهى المسألة الاهم و التى بسببها اخوض نقاشى معك ودائما مصر هى الاهم 
بشأن ما اوردت من اسماء باحثين فى التاريخ همهم الدفاع و تجميل الوجه القبيح للعثمانيين اقول لحضرتك لسنا بحاجة لاصحاب التبرير و التلميع لنا عقولنا و ضمائرنا نحكم بها على احداث مرت و من حق ايا كان اعطاء رأى فيها و الحكم الصحيح على حدث تاريخى له شرط ان تتناوله بحياديه اما النظر فيه بمشاعر مسبقة منحازة سيجعلنا نحكم على الاحداث بالمقلوب وان تكون مصر هى الدائرة الثالثة الصغرى من دوائر الانتماء الثلاث التى اوردتها و كون الجانى الظالم يتمسح بالدفاع عن الدائرة الاولى الكبرى فسنحكم على الامور بالعكس حيث سترى الشر المحض خيرا ونعيق البوم و الغربان تغريد البلابل و نهش الافاعى قبلات الحمائم
كنت سأورد لك قضية اختطاف عمالنا المهرة و شحنهم لعاصمة العثمانيين وجدتك تقصها و تمر عليها مرور الكرام ساقول لك استاذ رامى ان الاحتلال العثمانى انه الاسوأ بتاريخ مصر و العثمانيون لم يتركوا اثر حضارى واحدج على مدار تاريخهم الاسود هل انشأوا مدرسة هل اقاموا مستشفى او حتى مسجد لم يعرف عنهم انجاز واحد فى البلاد التى احتلوها فقط مص الدماء حتى اخر قطرة ماذا كانت مصر قبل مجيئهم كانت مهيأة لتنال مكانتها المستحقة وسط الأمم ماذا تركوا ورائهم غير الرقص الشرقى و النرجبلة و الباشا
معجب انت استاذ رامى بالنقطة البيضاء الوحيدة بتاريخهم الاسود الصراع مع اوروبا المسيحية و حماية الاسلام والدفاع عن دياره واقول لحضرتك بالعكس فما فعلوه بنا من تخريب لكل شئ قد هيا افضل الظروف للهيمنة علينا وعندما جاء الاحتلال العثمانى ماذا فعلوا غير انتظار الانجليز والتحالف معهم تمتما مثلما تحالفوا معهم ضد محمد على 
انتظرنى اخى رامى ما زال الحديث لم ينتهى عنهم وسأعود مدعما بأحداث تاريخية أخرى
مع التحية

----------


## :::عبدالرحمن:::

استاذي الفاضل صاحب الموضوع صراحة موضوعك رائع رائع وانا محبي التاريخ  ومن محبي قلمك المبدع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*أخي العزيز
علاء فرج
سامحني واغفر لي اختفائي أخي الطيب.
لكم أحب اكمال ما بدأته معك والله من نقاشات .. لم أهرب منك ولم أتضايق منك مثل ما ظننت .. فاجئني خبر الايقاف وضايقني كثيراً.
آمل أن يصلك اعتذاري وأن نتمكن من استكمال ما بدأناه ولو بعضوية جديدة.





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة :::عبدالرحمن:::
					

استاذي الفاضل صاحب الموضوع صراحة موضوعك رائع رائع وانا محبي التاريخ  ومن محبي قلمك المبدع


أخي الحبيب
عبد الرحمن
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل .. لكم أسعدني تعليقك ولكم أثلج صدري.
وأنا لي الفخر أن تكن من محبي التاريخ ومن قراء قلمنا المتواضع.
لك أخلص آيات الشكر والتحية.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التثبيت لاشتراكه في حورس 2009*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *تم التثبيت لاشتراكه في حورس 2009*


بارك الله فيك أخي ابن طيبة
وبسم الله نعاود الكتابة في الموضوع من جديد

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الصور أيضاً توثيق يشهد على عظمة تاريخ أجدادكم



هذه صورة السلطان ألب أرسلان - رحمه الله - وهو يطأ يقدمه عنق إمبراطور الدولة البيزنطية رومانوس !!!!!!

هذا ما حدث بعد انتصار المسلمين فى معركة ملاذكرد الخالدة والتى كانت من أيام الله !!! 

فمن من المسلمين اليوم يعرفون شيئا عن السلطان ألب أرسلان او عن معركة ملاذكرد؟

تلك الصورة يا سادة رسمها الصليبين بأيديهم فى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى ليتذكروا بها ذلهم أمام ملوك المسلمين قديما ولكى يحفزوا بها الصليبين للأخذ بثأرهم !!! 

***



 صورة مخطوطة فى عهد الدولة العثمانية توضح حصار المسلمين لمدينة "فيينا" !!

نستطيع ان نرى فى الصورة المدافع العثمانية والمجاهدين المسلمين بالعمائم واللحى يقفون على أسوار فيينا - 

حاصر المسلون "فيينا" سنة 935هـ (1529م) عندما أعد خليفة المسلمين السلطان سليمان القانونى - رحمه الله - جيشا إسلامياً بلغ قوامه 120 ألف مجاهد مدعمين بثلاثمائة مدفع لغزو النمسا وفتحها وجعلها ولاية عثمانية !! 

- تم فك الحصار لهبوط الثلوج ولم يستطع المسلمين إكمال الحصار , وتم محاصرة فيينا مرتين فى عهد السلطان الغازى المجاهد سليمان القانونى - رحمه الله - , وحُوصرت مرة ثالثة فى سنة 1683م !! 

أرأيتم الى أى مدى وصلت جيوش المسلمين؟!

***



مخطوطة رسمها الصليبين فى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى أى قبيل سقوط الأندلس , وبعد ان سقطت فى أيديهم كل مدن المسلمين فى الأندلس ولم يبق لهم إلا آخر معاقل المسلمين وهى " غرناطة" يصورون فيها الجيوش الإسلامية بالأندلس فى عصور مختلفة 

***



صورة مخطوطة فى عهد الدولة العثمانية توضح جيوش المسلمين بالعمائم واللحى فى معركة موهاكس الخالدة.

من أكبر معارك المسلمين فى شرق أوروبا بعد سقوط القسطنطينية وهى من المعارك العجيبة فى التاريخ ومازال الأوروبيين الى الآن يدرسون هذه المعركة بشىء من الذهول.

بعد 6 سنوات من تولى السلطان سليمان القانونى الخلافة , وفى عام 1526م جهز السلطان الغازى المجاهد المجدد سليمان القانونى جيشا بلغ قوامه 120 ألف جندى مجهز بالأسلحة والمدافع العملاقة !!! 



وانطلق الجيش قاصدا عاصمة إمبراطورية المجر , والتى كانت تمثل القوة العظمى فى أوروبا والمدافعة عن الصليب فى أوروبا بعد سقوط القسطنطينية !!! 



اجتمع من اوروبا ما يزيد عن 200 ألف جندى مدججين بالسلاح من المجر واسبانيا والمانيا , وكما هو معلوم ان المجر مشهورين ببسالتهم وضراوتهم فى القتال !! 

وعندما عسكر المسلمون بجيشهم قبل المعركة , باتوا ليلتهم فى التكبير والتهليل والدعاء !! 

وقبيل اللقاء مباشرة , لبس السلطان سليمان - رحمه الله - درعه واستل سيفه , وصلى بالجنود صلاة الصبح !!

ثم أخذ يحمسهم ويشجعهم على القتال حتى بكى رحمه الله وقال لهم : وكأنى برسول الله والمسلمين ينظرون اليكم الآن !! 

فبكى كل من حضر من الجند !! 

وبدأت المعركة , وقد وضع لها المسلمون خطة عسكرية أبهرت الأوروبيين الى الآن !! 

استمرت المعركة ساعة ونصف فقط خسر المسلمين فيها 150 شهيد وخسر الأوربيين فيها 175 ألف ما بين غريق وقتيل , حتى ان ملكهم لايوش الثانى غرق فى هذه المعركة أثناء فراره !! ... وتم أسر 25 ألف جندى منهم.

صلى السلطان المغرب في أرض المعركة وصلى معه الجيش، وبعد الصلاة تقدم القادة الكبار وهم تسعة عشر قائداً وقبلوا يد السلطان رحمه الله. 

دخل السلطان سليمان القانونى عاصمة المجر "بودا" وضمها الى مدينة "بست" والتى كان يفصل بينها نهر بودا ... وسميت المدينة بعدها "بودابست" - والاسم مازال الى الآن - !!! 

قدر الله ان يكون دخول السلطان عاصمة المجر هو يوم عيد الأضحى .. فأصبح العيد عيدين. 

وأصبحت هزيمة النصارى فى موهاكس مضرب الأمثال عند حدوث شيىء سيىء للرجل فُيقال : أسوأ من هزيمتنا بموهاكس !!!  

بالله عليكم مش حرام التاريخ ده والأسماء دي لا تدرس لطلبتنا في المدارس؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*هل تعلموا أن بريطانيا سك على عملاتها "لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله"؟
طبعاً لا تعلموا .. ومن اين ستعلموا؟

دخل الاسلام انجلترا بعد اسلام الملك اووفا سنه 757 م وحارب الكنيسه والانجليز لا ينكرون انه كانت عملاتهم مكتوب عليها شهاده التوحيد لا اله الا الله محمد رسول ولم يكن الملك اووفا فقط من شوهت صورته بعد اسلامه فهناك العديد من ملوك اوروبا دخلوا الاسلام ومنهم ايضا الملك جون لاكلاند اخو الملك ريتشارد. 



الملك اووفا ريكس من أقوى ملوك بريطانيا العظمى استطاع توحيد معظم المقاطعات الإنجليزية. 
والقصة إن أووفا ريكس اختلف مع البابا في روما - في وقت كانت فيه بريطانيا كاثوليكية - فأصدر البابا قرارا حرّم فيه تزاوج البريطانيين من بعضهم البعض مما أغضب الملك أووفا.. وبعدها طلب الملك الانجليزي من ملوك الطوائف في الأندلس إرسال بعض المشايخ لتحويل بريطانيا للإسلام نكاية بالفاتيكان. إلا أنهم كانوا مشغولين بحروبهم الداخلية فتقاعسوا عن مساعدته حتى وصل الخبر إلى البابا فأصلح الخلاف ورفع قرار التحريم.

فالموسوعة البريطانية أو الموسوعة الفرنسية "لاروس" مثلا تشيرا إلى وجود ملك انجليزي يدعى أووفا ريكس Offa rex تولى الحكم عام 757 ولسبب غامض لاتوجد كتابات كثيرة عن هذا الملك مما جعله يختفي من المناهج الدراسية ومعظم المصادر التاريخية. غير انه عاد إلى الواجهة بقوة ودخل الموسوعة البريطانية بعد اكتشاف عملة نقدية تحمل بالإضافة لاسمه شهادة ( لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ) (وهذه ليست مبالغة ويمكن رؤيتها في الموقع الإلكتروني للمتحف البريطاني أو البحث عنها بالانترنت بواسطة الجملة التالية: Coin of the King offa rex) 
وهذه صورة لها:

 

تلك القطعة محفوظة في شعبة النقود القديمة في المتحف البريطاني. 

في أحد وجهي القطعة توجد كتابة باللغة العربية وهي "لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له"، وفي الحافة كتبت عبارة "محمد رسول الله"، ثم الآية الكريمة "أرسله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله".

أما في وسط الوجه الثاني فنجد كتابة عربية أخرى وهي "محمد رسول الله". وفي وسط هذه الجملة سجل اسم الملك "أوفا" باللغة الإنجليزية. أما في الحافة فقد كتب باللغة العربية: "بسم الله.. ضرب هذا الدينر سبع وخمسين ومائة".

وكما يفهم من إمضاء الملك أوفا فإن هذه القطعة ضربت خلال الأعوام "757 - 796"م، وسنة 157 هجرية الواردة في قطعة النقد تصادف عام 774م، وهي ضمن فترة حكم الملك "أوفا".

لقد كتبت بحوث عديدة حول هذه القطعة النقدية، وألقيت محاضرات كثيرة حولها، وقدم المؤرخون فرضيات ونظريات عديدة لتفسير لغز هذه القطعة النقدية.

الا إن الجدل مايزال دائرا حول أصلها وخلفيتها التاريخية؛ فهناك من يعتقد إن الملك ريكس سافر في شبابه إلى الأندلس وتأثر بالحضارة الإسلامية هناك.. وهناك من يؤكد أنه أسلم فعلا وراسل أمراء الدولة الأموية في أسبانيا لتحويل انجلترا للدين الإسلامي (حيث يتوافق تاريخ توليه الحكم مع ولاية السلطان عبد الرحمن الملقب بصقر الأندلس بين عامي 755و 788ميلادية)

ورغم أن هناك من يدعي أن سك الدنانير العربية في بريطانيا كان معتادا في ذلك العصر لتسهيل التبادل التجاري مع العرب؛ إلا أن هذا لا يفسر قيام الملك ريكس بسك عملات ذهبية تجمع صورته واسم مملكته ضمن إطار (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله )

ومن الأشياء المهمة التي عثرت عليها أيضا أن الملك أووفا ريكس كان - في البداية - على علاقة ممتازة مع البابا أدريان الأول (772-795) ثم اختلف معه بسبب إصرار البابا على فرض سلطته على الكنيسة الانجليزية. وفي حين توجد مصادر كثيرة تتحدث عن البابا أدريان الأول لا يوجد شيء يذكر عن الملك ريكس رغم دوره الكبير في توحيد المقاطعات الانجليزية. ويعتقد بعض المؤرخين إن الوثائق المتعلقة بهذا الملك أتلفت بعد وفاته مباشرة بأمر من الكنيسة خشية تأثيرها على الناس...

غير إن هناك أثرا عظيما لهذا الملك - بجانب القطع النقدية - يصعب إزالته أو حتى (القفز فوقه).. فبغرض حماية مملكته من غزو القبائل الاسكتلندية في الشمال بنى سورا يمتد من شرق انجلترا إلى غربها ماتزال آثاره باقية حتى اليوم. وهذا السور يشكل حاليا الحدود النظرية الفاصلة بين انجلترا واسكتلندا ويعد معلما تاريخيا وسياحيا مهما ما يزال يعرف باسمه القديم.. سور أووفا أو Offas Dyke*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*موسكو امارة اسلامية!



لا يعلم الكثيرين أن موسكو سبق وأن فتحها المسلمين .. ربما لأن الغالب يتبرأ من فاتحها تيمورلنك ويعتبره قائد تتري لا يبقي ولا يذر ولا يذكر أنه قائد مسلم.
أو ربما لأنه هزم السلطان العثماني السني الفذ السلطان بايزيد الذي ارتعدت منه أوربا كلها فأخر بذلك فتح القسطنطينية التي كانت قد دنت له كثيراً.
كان تيمور لنك قائد مخيف يتسم بطباع المغول حتى انه أقام من جماجم أعدائه مآذن!
لا يعتبر الكثير من المؤرخين معاركه فتوحات بقدر ما كانت غزوات تحيي الارث المغولي.
تعني كلمة "لنك" = "الأعرج" نتيجة لإصابته بجرح خلال إحدى معاركه. أما كلمة تيمور فتعني بالمنغولية "الحديد". 
كان تيمورلنك قائدًا عسكريًا فذًا قام بحملات توسعية شرسة أدّت إلى مقتل العديد من المدنيين وإلى اغتنام مجتمعات بأكملها. و تيمورلنك كان مسلم شيعي ، يبدي كثيراً من التقديس لآل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم). اهتم بجمع العلماء والصناع المهرة من البلاد التي غزاها في عاصمته سمرقند.

ولد تيمور في (25 من شعبان 736 هـ = 8 من إبريل 1336م). ومدينة كش هي اليوم مدينة "شهر سبز"، أي المدينة الخضراء بالفارسية، وتقع جنوبي سمرقند في أوزبكستان.

عاش تيمور أيام صباه بين أفراد قبيلته "البرلاس" الأوزبكية.ويقال ان أمه من سلالة جنكيز خان وأتقن فنون الحرب الشائعة عند القبائل الصحراوية من الصيد والفروسية ورمي السهام، حتى غدا فارسًا ماهرًا، متقنًا لرمي السهام. دخل في مذهب النصيرية على يد السيد بركة عندما التقى به في بلدة بلخ. وكان لبركة دوراً هاماً (في الفترات اللاحقة) في تشجيع تيمورلنك على غزواته وبخاصة مع تقتمش خان.

وعندما تُوفِّي "كازغان" آخر إيلخانات تركستان سنة (758 هـ = 1357م) قام "تغلق تيمور" صاحب "قشغر" بغزو بلاد ما وراء النهر، وجعل ابنه "إلياس خواجه" قائدًا للحملة، وأرسل معه تيمور وزيرًا، ثم حدث أن ساءت العلاقة بين الرجلين؛ ففرَّ تيمور، وانضم إلى الأمير حسين حفيد كازغان آخر إيلخانات تركستان، وتقرب إليه. ولا زال يترقى بعد ذلك من وظيفة إلى أخرى حتى عظم وصار من جملة الأمراء. وتزوج بأخت السلطان حسين.

ونجح الاثنان في جمع جيش لمحاربة إلياس خواجه، لكنهما لم ينجحا في تحقيق النصر، وفرَّا إلى خراسان، وانضما إلى خدمة الملك "معز الدين حسين كرت". ولمَّا علم الأمير تغلق تيمور بوجودهما بعث إلى معز الدين بتسليمهما له، غير أن تيمور وصاحبه هربا إلى قندهار ومنها إلى سيستان، فاحتال واليها وهاجمهما.

ثم عاود الاثنان جمع الأتباع والأنصار، ونجحا في مهاجمة إلياس خواجه، وتمكنا سنة (766 هـ = 1364م) من السيطرة على بلاد ما وراء النهر، ثم لم يلبث أن وقع الخلاف بين تيمورلنك وصهره، فقتل تيمور زوجته (أخت السلطان) وأنتصر على السلطان بالحيلة في معركة ضاغلغا. ودخل سمرقند في (12 من رمضان 771 هـ = 14 أبريل 1370 م)، وأعلن نفسه حاكمًا عليها، وزعم أنه من نسل جغتاي بن جنكيز خان، وأنه يريد إعادة مجد دولة المغول، وكوَّن مجلس شورى من كبار الأمراء والعلماء.

قام تيمور بتنظيم جيش ضخم معظمه من العثمانيين، وبدأ يتطلع إلى بسط نفوذه، فاتجه إلى خوارزم، وغزاها أربع مرات بين عامي (773- 781 هـ = 1372- 1379 م)، نجح في المرة الأخيرة في الاستيلاء عليها وضمها إلى بلاده، بعد أن أصابها الخراب والتدمير من جراء الهجوم المتواصل عليها، وفي أثناء هذه المدة نجح في السيطرة على صحراء القفجاق، والتي تمتد بين سيحون وبحيرة خوارزم وبحر الخزر (بحر القزوين).

ولَمَّا اضطربت أوضاع خراسان سنة (782 هـ = 1380 م) بعث ابنه ميران شاه، وكان في الرابعة عشرة من عمره، فنجح في السيطرة على إقليم خراسان كله، وبحستان وأفغانستان، ثم اتجه في سنة (787 هـ = 1385 م) إلى مازندران، فاستسلمت دون قتال، ثم انطلقت جيوش تيمورلنك تفتح أذربيجان، وتستولي على إقليم فارس، وتُغِير على أصفهان التي كانت قد ثارت على نوابه، وبلغ عدد القتلى فيها سبعين ألفًا، أقام تيمورلنك من جماجمهم عدة مآذن.

وفي سنة (790 هـ = 1388م) هاجم "توقتمش" ملك بلاد القفجاق (بلاد ما وراء النهر)، وحرص أهالي أذربيجان على الثورة ضد تيمورلنك، وأعلنوا ولاءهم لتوقتمش، ونتيجة لتفاقم هذه الأحداث توقف تيمورلنك عن التوسع، واتجه إلى أذربيجان لقمع الثورة، وما كاد يصلها حتى فرَّ توقتمش، ودخل تيمورلنك خوارزم، وأحلَّ بها الخراب والتدمير إلى الحد الذي لم يعد فيها حائطٌ يُستراح تحت ظله، وظلت خرابًا خالية من السكان حتى أمر تيمورلنك بإعادة تعميرها سنة (793 هـ = 1391م).

ولَمَّا كرَّر توقتمش هجومه مرة أخرى على بلاد ما وراء النهر في سنة (791 هـ = 1389م) تعقَّبه تيمورلنك حتى أرض المغول وصحراء القفجاق وهزمه هزيمة منكرة ولم يكن تيمور لنك يتوقع الانتصار.
ولَمَّا رجع تيمورلنك ظافرًا من صحراء القفجاق سنة (794 هـ = 1392 م)، وقد تخلص من توقتمش، أناب ابنه "ميرنشاه" في حكم خراسان، وحفيده "بير محمد" في حكم غزنة وكابل، وقصد إيران في (رمضان 794 هـ = أغسطس 1392 م) لإخماد الثورات التي شبَّت بها، وظل هناك خمس سنوات مشغولاً بقمع تلك الثورات. وتُسمَّى حروبه هذه بـ"هجوم السنين الخمس"، وبدأ حروبه بإخضاع "جرجان" و"مازندان"، ثم اتجه إلى العراق فخرب "واسط" و"البصرة" و "بغداد" و"الكوفة" وغيرهم، ثم واصل سيره فخرب ديار بكر وبلاد أرمينية والكرج (جورجيا)، ثم أراد مهاجمة الشام سنة 798هـ، فسمع بأن الملك المملوكي الظاهر برقوق قد خرج بجيش كبير من مصر فرجع إلى بلاده خائفاً. ولمَّا سمع بهجوم توقتمش على بلاده، توجه إليه على جناح السرعة، وهاجم بلاده وأنزل به هزيمة كبيرة، وبعد ذلك زحف في نحو مئة ألف جندي وضم موسكو لمدة عام واحد.

لم يكتفي تيمور لنك بذلك .. فقد غزا أيضاً الهند ثم هاجم العثمانيين واصطدم بالسلطان بايزيد .. وقعت معركة كبيرة بين الجانبين انتهت بهزيمة العثمانيين ووقوع السلطان العثماني في الاسر واختلفت الروايات فى كيفية معاملة تيمورلنك له.
مات السلطان بايزيد بعد ثمانية شهور كمدا فى أسره !! , فظل يرسف فى أغلاله حتى مات رحمه الله تعالى , لم يتحمل الرجل الأسر , ولم لا وهو السلطان المجاهد العظيم الصاعقة الذى تعود على النصر والذى لم يركن الى الراحة يوما واحد وظل فى جهاد دام أكثر من 14 عاماً ووصلت جيوشه أماكن لم ترفع فيها راية للمسلمين من قبل , ورفع الآذان فى عهده فى القسطنطينية التى كادت أن تفتح على يديه . وهو السلطان الذى ارتعدت فرائص ملوك الروم عند ذكر اسمه !!

عندما مات السلطان بايزيد الأول سمح تيمورلنك ابنه الأمير موسى بأخذ جثمان أبيه ودفنه بجوار مسجده فى مدينة بروصة فى الأناضول وقبره بها مازال معلوما الى الآن . 

أما تيمور لنك فقد قام بفتح بعض البلاد الساحلية الصليبية وانتزعها من ايدى فرسان القديس يوحنا بعد أن هزم السلطان بايزيد قبل أن يستعد بعد ذلك لغزو الصين 
فلم يكد يستقر في سمرقند حتى أعد العدة لغزو الصين في خريف (807 هـ = 1404م)، وكان الجو شديد البرودة حين خرج لغزوته الأخيرة لكنه عاند نصائح اطباءه واستمر بحملته، وعانى جيشه قسوة البرد والثلج، ولم تتحمل صحته هذا الجو القارس، فأصيب بالحمى التي أودت بحياته ويقال مات بفعل مستحضر معمول من تقطير الخمر صنعه له اطبائه بناء على اوامره ليقاوم البرد حيث اذاب كبدده في (17 من شعبان 807 هـ = 18 من فبراير 1405م)، بعد أن دانت له البلاد من "دلهي" إلى دمشق، ومن بحيرة آرال إلى العراق وكان هذا حده في اطراف جزيرة العرب وحدودها الشماليه ولم يدخل وسط الجزيرة العربية، وبعد وفاته نقل جثمانه إلى سمرقند حيث دفن هناك في ضريحه المعروف بكور أمير، أي مقبرة الأمير.*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## محمود زايد

*اخى ابن رشد 
الموضوع  روعه جدا
فى حقائق وتاريخ اول مرة اعرفه 
تسلم ايدك 
بالتوفيق دايما*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

رائع
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

مبروك يا رامى
ذهبية حورس
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## a_leader

ألف ألف مبروك  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*عندما يفوز أحد ابنائى أشعر أننى الفائز .
الف مبروك ابنى العزيز ابن رشد
الجائزة ذهبت لمن يستحقها .
كل الشكر لأعضاء اللجنة الخاصة بحورس ابناء مصر 2009*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

ابن رشد



ألف مبروك الجائزه

موضوع رائع

ومجهود يستحق كل التقدير



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## الصعيدي

أطيب التهاني بالفوز أخي رامي .. موفق دائما إن شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروووك يا رامى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *عندما يفوز أحد ابنائى أشعر أننى الفائز .
> الف مبروك ابنى العزيز ابن رشد
> الجائزة ذهبت لمن يستحقها .
> كل الشكر لأعضاء اللجنة الخاصة بحورس ابناء مصر 2009*


الأحبة 
أحمد ناصر
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
أستاذ ليدر
اليمامة
فراشة
دكتور مصطفى
الصعيدي
أخت ضابط شرطة
وعلى رأسهم والدنا الحبيب سيد ابراهيم .. استشعرت البهجة حقة من بين السطور والدي .. بارك الله لي فيكم وجمعني واياكم بكل حب وود.
شاكر لكم جميعاً تهانئكم وسعيد للغاية بها .. آمل من الله أن يكون الموضوع أسعدكم وأثراكم حقاً لعلنا نستمر به.
 :f2:

----------


## nour2005

إبني العزيز
رامي



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أستاذتي العزيزة نور
بارك الله لي فيك .. وسعيد بمباركتك الطيبة.
تقبلي مني أخلص آيات الاحترام والتقدير.

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك ابن رشد فوزك بالوسام الذهبي  :f:

----------


## الصاعق

*تهنئة تستحقها يا رامي ووألتمس منك أن تعذرني لتأخرها* 

*مليون مبروك وتستاهل بجدارة*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أختي الفاضلة قلب المنتدى قلب مصر
وأخي الحبيب فارس المنتدى الصاعق
بارك الله فيكما وجمعني واياكم على محبته

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*سرد راااااااااااااااااااائع اخى الفاضل
ومجهود كبير جداً 
جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرً عليه .*

----------

